# So, I'm looking for that perfect amp...



## Sorensiim

I'm in the process of selling my DX100 and now I'm looking for the best possible portable amp to match my DX50. Now, before you all start screaming "You need the [insert favorite amp here], it's so awesome!", there are some points to consider. Boring, I know, but it will make this thread a lot more meaningful. Sorry about that.
  

For use mainly with (C)IEMs. Apart from a wireless gaming headset, my 4 sets of serious headphones are iems. Two universals, two custom. This means that there should be a variable gain setting, because...
It should also work with full-size cans. No need for arch-welding, HE-6 driving power though, but it should have the ability to drive reasonable cans with something like the HD650 and the HE500 probably being the hardest thing it'll be exposed to. Don't go for pinnacle performance here though, the focus is IEMs.
No hiss or grain. Seriously. The thing should be dead quiet in itself. I tried the Alo RX mk IIIb for 5 minutes and not only was even low gain way off the charts for IEM use, it was noisy as hell (even with the HE50). Did not like.
Somewhat neutral sounding as I will be using it to evaluate other equipment. No harm in having a sound signature, just as long as it's not too heavily colored.
I'd love to go balanced. But why? I keep reading about how balanced amping is basically the second coming, but others claim that it is technically impossible for BA drivers to gain anything from balanced drive. To balance or not to balance?
Size is a factor. Not that I will be shoving the Dap&Amp stack in my jeans pocket anytime soon, I want the amp to stack nicely with the DX50. This puts minature amps like the P51 out of the question and make others (like the RSA Intruder) look just about perfect with the DX50. Useful info: The dimensions of the DX50 are 2.52W x 3.98L x 0.67H (inch)
64W x 100L x 17H (mm)​
Cost is always a factor, but I prefer to buy the best and only cry once. Upper limit is around the $700 mark I'd say.
Should be battery powered off course, but anthing over 4 hours of battery life is fine as long as it plays while charging without destroying the sound.
  
 Now, if you've made it this far, please share any and all thoughts you might have about the subject. Outright recomandations ("Here, buy this!") and general thoughts ("Balanced is superior/useless because...") are equally appreciated!
  
 I'm leaning towards the RSA Intruder right now, as it ticks all the boxes but it also maxes out my budget. I'm cool with buying used gear tho. Thanks in advance for any and all light you might be able to shed on the subject to help my decision!


----------



## rubick

RSA Intruder will be a good choice.
 Tried it with my 8.A and there is no hiss.
  
 Other amps that I have tried and with hiss:
 ALO Mk3b and b+
 Centrance M8
 Mass Kobo 385


----------



## Sorensiim

rubick said:


> RSA Intruder will be a good choice.
> Tried it with my 8.A and there is no hiss.
> 
> Other amps that I have tried and with hiss:
> ...


 
 Sounds great - the 8.A is one of my ciems!


----------



## rubick

sorensiim said:


> Sounds great - the 8.A is one of my ciems!


 
 For non-balance amp,
 you might want to check out Pico Power.
  
 The kojo km01 is also  very good. But might not be able to drive headphone well.


----------



## AmberOzL

I can't put input for the moment but I want to sub. Also I heard Portaphile 627 is one of the best ever sounding amp but it has a very short battery life (something like 4 hours I guess). Not balanced but maybe it is worth to check it out Soren. Hope that helps.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

A good thread to start with
http://www.head-fi.org/t/585786/multi-portable-amp-thread-16-amps-reviewed-leckerton-uha-6s-mkii-added

I think the JDS Labs C5 might be good choice


----------



## musicheaven

I guess there is no point selling the RSA intruder merits, I and others have done so. The other one I tried which might knock some of your criteria is the D12, size might be a factor for you because it's longer than the DX50, great amp on a desktop though. I was going to tell you the Pico Slim but size is minus for you and no gain switch but in its defense I can drive the HD600 with it so no slouch nonetheless. You may want to wait for the new Leckerton UHA760 coming up soon, even more so with his next one with the coax in and optical if you crave that. It will be nicely priced well below your limit. The Pico Dac/Amp is another option however it is oddly shaped. I am looking more in terms of quality than other fitting factors but then its my taste and not yours. The bottom line it's a tough decision to pick one why I have more than one. I'll stay tune with your thread, amp is one of my favorite subjects. In any events good luck picking one.

You may wanna look at the following roundup, this is where I started:

http://www.head-fi.org/t/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-final-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/0_10


----------



## Sorensiim

Thanks a bundle for all the input, guys!
  
 I should tell my boss not to expect me to get anything done today...


----------



## stvc

Sorry if i hijack your thread . 
  
 I still confuse between the balance out vs digital vs line out. I'm trying to understand below config.
  
  
 DAP with DAC in ( eg AK120 )==> digital out ==> Amp ==>balance out ==>CIEM.
  
 VS
  
 DAP with DAC in ( eg AK120 ) ==>line out ==> Amp ==> balance out ==> CIEM.
  
 VS
  
 DAP with DAC in ( eg RWAK120B) ==>balance out ==> Amp ==>Balance out ==> CIEM.
  
  
 * Digital out will use the DAP as transport that mean no DAC process involve.
 * Line out will have DAC process.
 * Balance out from DAP to AMP..... I don't know what the advantages.
  
 BTW DX50 had DAC build in, NO? RSA Intruder had DAC too right? What will happen since there is 2 DAC? go with digital out?
  
 So.. which 1 is better? anyone can clear my question.


----------



## project86

I'm not a frequent user of portable amps, so there are a lot out there I have not yet tried. But of the dozen or more I _have_ spent time with, my favorite was the Leckerton UHA-6S mkII.
  
 My criteria is similar to yours - the best sound in the world doesn't matter to me if there's a bunch of hiss in the way. The Leckerton is essentially silent, or about as close as I've heard. I can get it to hiss just a tiny bit, using my most sensitive CIEMs (not from Heir or Noble). 
  
 Next comes the gain switch, meaning I can actually power most full sized headphones with it, in addition to IEMs. It does quite well with most big headphones.
  
 It's pretty neutral. Opamps can be swapped for flavor though. 
  
 It has great battery life.
  
 It is reasonably small. Not a perfect match with your DX50, but pretty close. 
  
 It costs under $300. A steal in my book!
  
 It has USB and SPDIF inputs for DAC functionality, if you would ever use that. 
  
 Coming soon is the UHA760 which should have even better sound as well as some new features like crossfeed and three position gain rather than two. Price goes up to $439 which doesn't seem unreasonable at all imho. Form factor looks similar enough where it should still work.


----------



## pOOB73

stvc said:


> * Balance out from DAP to AMP..... I don't know what the advantages.


 
  
 This might help on the "advantages" of a balanced connection:
  
 http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/grounds.htm


----------



## Sorensiim

project86 said:


> I'm not a frequent user of portable amps, so there are a lot out there I have not yet tried. But of the dozen or more I _have_ spent time with, my favorite was the Leckerton UHA-6S mkII.
> 
> My criteria is similar to yours - the best sound in the world doesn't matter to me if there's a bunch of hiss in the way. The Leckerton is essentially silent, or about as close as I've heard. I can get it to hiss just a tiny bit, using my most sensitive CIEMs (not from Heir or Noble).
> 
> ...


 
 The Leckerton does get a ton of praise everywhere I look.. I'll keep an eye out for the 760, hadn't heard about that one before now!


----------



## project86

sorensiim said:


> The Leckerton does get a ton of praise everywhere I look.. I'll keep an eye out for the 760, hadn't heard about that one before now!


 
  
 The 760 is not quite out yet. Coming soon I believe. 
  
 Leckerton, like most worthwhile audio companies, offers a 30-day return policy. You'd be out shipping which will (obviously) be more for you based on location. Still, kind of nice to have the option just in case you hate it (you won't).


----------



## Sorensiim

project86 said:


> The 760 is not quite out yet. Coming soon I believe.
> 
> Leckerton, like most worthwhile audio companies, offers a 30-day return policy. You'd be out shipping which will (obviously) be more for you based on location. Still, kind of nice to have the option just in case you hate it (you won't).


 
 I found a thread about it and this bit raised my eyebrows:


> Following the UHA760
> 
> The UHA760 lacks S/PDIF optical and coax inputs, and this is mostly due to a lack of room on the circuit board for the connectors. I know these types of inputs are useful for a lot of folks, so I'm planning a model based on the UHA760 which will be a bit larger in size but will also include S/PDIF inputs, a DAC line output, and socketed op-amps. Support for 24-bit/192-kHz USB streaming is another feature you can expect to see soon.


 
 But then again, "The next big thing" is _always_ just around the corner...


----------



## Rl-s

Hi, I tried alo the international with the dx50 at a local store and it definitely sounds great! Can anyone provide me with comparisons of the international vs tralucent t1 amp from the dx50's line out? Thanks!


----------



## Marleybob217

Hi Sorensiim, I think it would be very helpful if you would add all the amp that you've already tried out with the DX50.
 To avoid redundancy!


----------



## azarel

you could try pico slim. pretty nice pairing too. i wouldn't recommend vorzuge amp for dx50, cos it didn't do much for me in terms of sonic improvement...


----------



## Kunlun

Apex Glacier is great for ciems and headphones. Portable amp/DAC no hiss, clear with a tube-like sound.

The Leckerton 6 markII is also very good.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Hi Sorensiim, I think it would be very helpful if you would add all the amp that you've already tried out with the DX50.
> To avoid redundancy!


 
 Oh that's a darn short list: The Heir Rendition 1. Being a DX100 owner I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to portable amps.
  


kunlun said:


> Apex Glacier is great for ciems and headphones. Portable amp/DAC no hiss, clear with a tube-like sound.
> 
> The Leckerton 6 markII is also very good.


 
  
 "Tubelike" is really not something I'm looking for though, if by that you mean warm and "creamy" sounding. I'd like something as clear and neutral as possible, with power enough to really slam the bass when needed. Another vote for the Leckerton 6... Do you find the gain to be low enough for (c)iem use?
  
 Thanks again for all the input, this forum is great for helping one get rid of any disposable income!


----------



## j0ewhite

sorensiim said:


> Oh that's a darn short list: The Heir Rendition 1....


 
  
 Hi Sorensiim... I would like to hear your views on the pairing of DX50 with the Rendition-1. Thanks and appreciate it.


----------



## Howlin Fester

Sorensiim.  You already know I have and like the Intruder very much.  I haven't heard the International so won't comment.
 I will tell you the reasons why I have chosen the Intruder.  Many of the reasons fall in line with what you have posted.  This is all personal preference and MY decision making process.

 I wanted a high quality amp that would enhance my listening experience.  (was ipod touch>LOD>amp>Grado)  I started life with a headstage arrow to AKG701/SE530/TF10.  Then purchased the Grado RS1i and shortly after a Neco V3.  Then got the intruder.  Intruder is ^10 IMO.  Note:  I listen to all kinds of rock, blues, metal.  No classical, country, rap, or pop.  All of my listening is portable/transportable.  I don't have any desktop dac/amps, etc.
  
 Here are my reasons for getting the Intruder
 1.  I listened to a friend's SR71B at a meet and fell in love with the sound.  Very full and deep.  Accurate representation.  Bass is not bloated, but is definitely present.  And to me it tames the harshness of the Grado RS1i upper treble.  (Now I love my treble, and the Grado has that in spades.)  I don't think that I would say the intruder colors the sound, but maybe it does.  I just know I liked the sound of the SR71b and hearing that was as close as I could get when thinking about going for the intruder.
 2.  It is balanced.  At the time I didn't have anything balanced, but with the way this hobby goes, I knew that I would have to balance something.  Just to try it out.  But it also has all of the single end inputs and outputs you could want.  That was very versatile to me.  Any combination could work.  Future proofing.  I was also reading about the Cypher Labs AlgoRhythm solo dB.  And if I moved in that direction, I could do balanced out of that to balanced in to the Intruder.  Again, future proofing.
 3.  It has an internal DAC.  It is limited to 16/44, but I didn't/don't see myself buying a bunch of high res music when I have over a thousand CDs.  So the dac limitations didn't bother me.  And at the time I had just purchased a Samsung Galaxy S3 with 64G internal memory with the intentions of using it as a FLAC player.  That didn't happen though.  But I can.  If I ever find a micro to mini OTG cable I want.  So for me if I was looking at SR71B and Intruder, they are about the same price, and the intruder has an internal DAC.  Trying to future proof again.
 4.  Power.  It has all the power you could want.  I have been eyeing Top Of the Line cans and wanted the ability to power almost anything I want to try.  Since Ray states it will power HE-6, I liked the option to have this power if needed.  But can still run iem as well.  Someday I hope to get custom iem and a high end can too.  D@mn hobby...
 5.  It fits nicely with the ipod touch and now the DX50.  Form factor was definitely a decision.  Probably should have put that at number 2.
  
 Those are the reasons I selected the intruder.
 Do I use the DAC?  No.  Do I use the high power?  Not at the moment.  I'm pretty much on Mid for RS1i and TF10 when I plug in.  Do I use it balanced?  You betcha!  I want to balance more cans/iems.
  
 As far as balanced goes...
 YES!  You should.  I had my Grados terminated in a 4pin mini male xlr by Moon Audio and bought 2 jumpers.  RSA kobiconn to female mini xlr, and 1/8" to female mini xlr.  So far covers all my needs.  Noticed an immediate improvement.  Now some of that is the inherent increase in power you get by balancing, so louder always "seems" to sound better.  But after getting over that, I can definitely notice a difference in sound stage.  And since the RS1i is so close and in your face, any improvement in sound stage is welcome.  That balancing is what made me start to search out FLAC.  Before that I was exclusively 320 mp3.
  
 Is it black?  Yes.  Just tested with TF10.  According to quick check someone says the impedance is 32 ohms.  So it's not like they are 10 or less or anything.  But I'm checking with what I have.
 Baseline:  Intruder volume starts at 7:00 position = 0.  I listend at 9:00 to 10:00 with Mid gain on TF10.  And we'll call that 15 to 25%.  I tested for blackness with DX50 plugged in>turned on>paused.
 On Mid.  Have to turn to 3:00 or 75% to hear any appreciable "power".  That is my term for it.  It isn't white noise.  It isn't hiss.  It sounds like an amp that is waiting to blast your ears.
 On Low.  Cannot hear the power hiss/sound at all.
 On High.  I hear power at 10:00 when silent.  Can only listen between 7:30 and 8:30.  Maybe 5 to 10% at high level.  Not recommended with iem, imo.
  
 Are there things I don't like?  Yes.  But they are minor.
 It is expensive!  You got that right.  The Volume pot has a bit of scratch to it.  Whenever I turn it on, I turn it back and forth a few times.  I can hear the scratch in the headphones.  But when making slight adjustments while it is on, it doesn't scratch.  I don't know if that is my unit or inherent to the Intruder.  I wish I had a second power converter for work.  But now I just make sure to charge it overnight whenever I use it.  Converter doesn't travel with me.
  
 Hope this helps.  Hope I didn't bore you.  Sorry for the length.


----------



## onlychild

Also consider the RSA lightning (balanced only). No hiss from my JH16s and drives my LCD-2s with power to spare.

At $500 from Ray, the couple hundred u save could go towards balanced cables.

I also noticed immediate improvements, especially my jh16 bass, when I went balanced. So tight and controlled.


----------



## precsmo

I absolutely love my Meier Audio Quickstep


----------



## Magicman74

Look into some Meier Products, Deadly Black background..Just fantastic amps.. I've used different ones over the years and still keep the old XXS just because it is SO good. 
Take a look at the Quickstep
http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/


----------



## Magicman74

precsmo said:


> I absolutely love my Meier Audio Quickstep


 You beat me to it  They really are the end all amp. XXS going strong for 6 years, I'm thinking of going to the Quickstep, But I'm going for the JAZZ first.


----------



## Sorensiim

j0ewhite said:


> Hi Sorensiim... I would like to hear your views on the pairing of DX50 with the Rendition-1. Thanks and appreciate it.


 
 DX50 + The R1 made me put my DX100 up for sale... The R1 is way underappreciated on these forums and the battery life is impressive. I get about 40 hours on a charge. Sonically it is neutral-ish, and a nice improvement in soundstage and separation compared to the HP out of the DX50. The extra power helps give the bass that little extra kick without being bloated. Then I made the mistake of wondering if things would get even better if I threw more money at this link in my chain and this thread was born 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  


howlin fester said:


> Sorensiim.  You already know I have and like the Intruder very much.  I haven't heard the International so won't comment.
> I will tell you the reasons why I have chosen the Intruder...


 
 Damn right it helps! You're the main reason that the Intruder is at the top of my list! Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and helping me decide. I will be ordering a spare charger with the amp, as per your recomendation. (If I settle on the Intruder, that is) Thanks a ton for your thoughts on balanced drive as well!
  


onlychild said:


> Also consider the RSA lightning (balanced only). No hiss from my JH16s and drives my LCD-2s with power to spare.
> 
> At $500 from Ray, the couple hundred u save could go towards balanced cables.
> 
> I also noticed immediate improvements, especially my jh16 bass, when I went balanced. So tight and controlled.


 
 This is going to sound silly, but the size of the Lightning really bugs me. It's two full centimeters narrower than the DX50, leaving me with a V-shaped stack. I know this would annoy me to no end, even though I would be savning money. Oh and I'd be soldering those cables myself, Ray quoted me $7 for two Kobiconn connectors so that's not really a concern. I do appreciate the input though, and besides from the size and the lack of single-ended outputs it would have been great.
  


precsmo said:


> I absolutely love my Meier Audio Quickstep


 
  
  


magicman74 said:


> Look into some Meier Products, Deadly Black background..Just fantastic amps.. I've used different ones over the years and still keep the old XXS just because it is SO good.
> Take a look at the Quickstep
> http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/


 
 I've heard a great deal of great things about Meier, I'll dig in to see what they have! That Quickstep lines up pretty well...


----------



## precsmo

sorensiim said:


> DX50 + The R1 made me put my DX100 up for sale... The R1 is way underappreciated on these forums and the battery life is impressive. I get about 40 hours on a charge. Sonically it is neutral-ish, and a nice improvement in soundstage and separation compared to the HP out of the DX50. The extra power helps give the bass that little extra kick without being bloated. Then I made the mistake of wondering if things would get even better if I threw more money at this link in my chain and this thread was born
> 
> Damn right it helps! You're the main reason that the Intruder is at the top of my list! Thanks again for sharing your thoughts and helping me decide. I will be ordering a spare charger with the amp, as per your recomendation. (If I settle on the Intruder, that is) Thanks a ton for your thoughts on balanced drive as well!
> 
> ...




But the form of the Quickstep is a little weird to me, thick and short and huge 45 degree cut on the 4 corners. It is not very big, not very small that I prefer either. So, stacking it under the player can be a little awkward. But when comes to sound, wow, u will forget everything else cuz it brings u to heaven


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Oh that's a darn short list: The Heir Rendition 1. Being a DX100 owner I'm completely out of the loop when it comes to portable amps.


 
 Ok, in that case I will let you know how it pairs with the JDS C5. Even though it's fairly cheap


----------



## howdy

I asked Ibasso what they have that they would recommended, they are saying the D42, has anyone tried this out with or without the DX50?


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> I asked Ibasso what they have that they would recommended, they are saying the D42, has anyone tried this out with or without the DX50?


 
 Ibasso, the amp manufacturer, might not be entirely impartial in this matter


----------



## AmberOzL

precsmo said:


> But the form of the Quickstep is a little weird to me, thick and short and huge 45 degree cut on the 4 corners. It is not very big, not very small that I prefer either. So, stacking it under the player can be a little awkward. But when comes to sound, wow, u will forget everything else cuz it brings u to heaven


 
 I also read GREAT things about Quickstep. Also there is a discount going on for the moment. Maybe Soren would be interested. It is like balanced sound without replacing your cables


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> I also read GREAT things about Quickstep. Also there is a discount going on for the moment. Maybe Soren would be interested. It is like balanced sound without replacing your cables


 
 Like I said earlier, the cables are the least of my worries in regards to going balanced. I have a soldering station and the connectors are cheap. But that darn Quickstep is pretty high on the wishlist right now...
  
 Edit: A Danish Head-fi'er just offered to send me his Quickstep to try it out!


----------



## pOOB73

sorensiim said:


> Like I said earlier, the cables are the least of my worries in regards to going balanced. I have a soldering station and the connectors are cheap. But that darn Quickstep is pretty high on the wishlist right now...
> 
> Edit: A Danish Head-fi'er just offered to send me his Quickstep to try it out!


 

 Another nice feature of the Quickstep is the RF filter. The DX50 seems to be very sensitive to mobile phone interferences. I always have noises when using the DX50 near running mobile phones, even if they're half a meter away.
  
 "Also much care is taken that the amp does not react to RF-signals at the input, thus making it immune to RF-pollution caused by mobile headphones."
  
 Also it's German.


----------



## Marleybob217

I literally just played around with the DX50 and C5 for 15 minutes, and there is a very apparent improvent in SQ. Boost in space, and most importantly, dynamics and 'realness' increase by a ton. I think authority is the right word. I respect its authority.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I literally just played around with the DX50 and C5, and there is a very apparent improvent in SQ. Boost in space, and most importantly, dynamics and 'realness' increase by a ton. I think authority is the right word. I respect its authority.


 
 How well do they stack? The C5 looks nice and slim


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> How well do they stack? The C5 looks nice and slim


 
 It stacks oh so perfect. The C5 is slightly smaller in all directions. I'll take some pictures soon.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> How well do they stack? The C5 looks nice and slim


 
 Ah Soren you and your OCD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You will mainly use the amp on your office desk right? If you don't mind the size, get O2. If I am not mistaking there is even a producer from Denmark but I can't remember the manufacturer name sorry. If you can't find it, Epiphany is from the UK and you can still get it without a problem.


----------



## Jason36

amberozl said:


> Ah Soren you and your OCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've just been looking at the O2 with DAC as a desktop solution for my DX50 and then for use with my laptop......my only issue with the O2 product is the dam power input is on the front!!! 
  
 Yes I do have a little OCD as well (I like things to look nice and tidy as well as sound Great!) lol


----------



## Marleybob217

jason36 said:


> I've just been looking at the O2 with DAC as a desktop solution for my DX50 and then for use with my laptop......my only issue with the *O2 product is the dam power input is on the front*!!!
> 
> Yes I do have a little OCD as well (I like things to look nice and tidy as well as sound Great!) lol


 
 I've been busy with that the last couple of days. I made some cool cables for that problem I think, I really have to take some photos :0


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I've been busy with that the last couple of days. I made some cool cables for that problem I think, I really have to take some photos :0


 
 Dude you have been promising for photos but none of us seem to saw something from you. Now get your hands on that camera and start to work


----------



## KT66

I'd keep the DX100
 source first and all that


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Ah Soren you and your OCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I have CDO. It's like OCD, but with all the letters in alphabetical order. *As they should be!*


jason36 said:


> I've just been looking at the O2 with DAC as a desktop solution for my DX50 and then for use with my laptop......my only issue with the O2 product is the dam power input is on the front!!!
> 
> Yes I do have a little OCD as well (I like things to look nice and tidy as well as sound Great!) lol


 
 I had a friend build a stationary O2 for me with an internal power supply and DAC, all in one case. Power and USB input in the back and a 3.5mm passthrough front to back for a mic. Used it at my desk with my HD650 + modmic (braided Heir Audio Magnus cable) for gaming. Yeah I think I'm pretty OCD when it comes to cables.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I have CDO. It's like OCD, but with all the letters in alphabetical order. *As they should be!*


 
 Laughed pretty hard and now everybody looks at me in the computer room at my university, thanks mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really wonder what will you get at the end of your journey. I have a feeling like you will settle down on one of the RSA amps with balanced output but I also feel the discount on Quickstep (one of the most neutral amp ever) is also making your trigger finger itchy


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Laughed pretty hard and now everybody looks at me in the computer room at my university, thanks mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Right now I'm leaning towards getting the Quickstep first instead of jumping straight to the most expensive option (Intruder). I've been through A LOT of headphones and auditioned even more, before ending up with my ciems. I think it really makes me appreciate the "top of the line" much more. Also, headphones like the Creative Aurvana Live and Philips Citiscape Uptown have taught me that good things sometimes come in very reasonably priced packages. Same goes for the Clip+ and the O2 amp.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> Dude you have been promising for photos but none of us seem to saw something from you. Now get your hands on that camera and start to work


 
 I know, I'm sorry 
  
 Will get on it somewhere today!


----------



## Howlin Fester

sorensiim said:


> Right now I'm leaning towards getting the Quickstep first instead of jumping straight to the most expensive option (Intruder). I've been through A LOT of headphones and auditioned even more, before ending up with my ciems. I think it really makes me appreciate the "top of the line" much more. Also, headphones like the Creative Aurvana Live and Philips Citiscape Uptown have taught me that good things sometimes come in very reasonably priced packages. Same goes for the Clip+ and the O2 amp.


 
 The same friend who had the SR71B also had one of the older Meier portable amps.  Can't remember the name right now.  Wonderful, sound.  Fantastic amp.  It was on my target list as well.  I can't wait to hear your impressions.


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I know, I'm sorry
> 
> Will get on it somewhere today!


 
 Dude don't be sorry I was only kidding, take your time.. I know how it feels to be a student


----------



## Sorensiim

howlin fester said:


> The same friend who had the SR71B also had one of the older Meier portable amps.  Can't remember the name right now.  Wonderful, sound.  Fantastic amp.  It was on my target list as well.  I can't wait to hear your impressions.


 
 Everybody just seem to love his little amps. I really like his approach to the design - sound quality first, anything else is secondary. And I've always been a sucker for german engineering...


----------



## spurxiii

Noone's mentioned the PB2? Its balanced (although I;me driving it SE, still plenty of power) and you can op-amp roll. Loads of power for HE500s also. Sounds excellent


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Noone's mentioned the PB2? Its balanced (although I;me driving it SE, still plenty of power) and you can op-amp roll. Loads of power for HE500s also. Sounds excellent


 
 Uhh I like the fit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 How's the sound with IEMs? Channel imbalance? Any advantages (with IEMS) when going balanced?


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Uhh I like the fit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I've only tried it with my GR07 BE, RE400s and XBA3s. It doesn't sound so good with the RE400s but really good with the GR07 BE and XBA3s. Sorry I haven't used it balanced at all but waiting for all the Alpha Dog business to die down before I get MrSpeakers to mod my Mad Dogs 3.2 to a balanced version so I can use it on te PB2s


----------



## spurxiii

The PB2 is almost exactly the same length as the DX50 and is slightly wider. It is definately a good deal of a sound improvement over the DX50 standalone. Did I mention you can op-amp roll?


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> The PB2 is almost exactly the same length as the DX50 and is slightly wider. It is definately a good deal of a sound improvement over the DX50 standalone. Did I mention you can op-amp roll?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Pretty pictures!
> ...


 
 You don't find the PB2 to be overpowered with iems?


----------



## howdy

Yep, totally agree. From the specs on their website im really intrigued.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> You don't find the PB2 to be overpowered with iems?


Not at all. In listening to my orthos and HD600 I have it at about 1 or 2 o'clock and with the iems at about 9 or 10 o'clock. Either way volume control isn't can issue and there's no imbalance. Did I mention you can roll op-amps? It gets addictive


----------



## spurxiii

And no hiss but I did pick up some noise when using one type of opamp when my phone was close to the unit


----------



## Marleybob217

jason36 said:


> I've just been looking at the O2 with DAC as a desktop solution for my DX50 and then for use with my laptop......my only issue with the O2 product is the dam power input is on the front!!!
> 
> Yes I do have a little OCD as well (I like things to look nice and tidy as well as sound Great!) lol


 

  
 I used some clear shrinking tube on the power cable. And for the input, I made a RCA to mini-jack cable using the angled 3.5mm neutrik jack. I think it looks pretty neat like this!


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Not at all. In listening to my orthos and HD600 I have it at about 1 or 2 o'clock and with the iems at about 9 or 10 o'clock. Either way volume control isn't can issue and there's no imbalance. Did I mention you can roll op-amps? It gets addictive


 
 Well it does sound interesting... And I can basically get the PB2 *and *the Meier Quickstep for the cost of the RSA Intruder


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I used some clear shrinking tube on the power cable. And for the input, I made a RCA to mini-jack cable using the angled 3.5mm neutrik jack. I think it looks pretty neat like this!


 
 Not bad, not bad at all!


----------



## Marleybob217

Thanks 

 Here's the BA4f + C5


----------



## purk

The DX50 on top of the Headamp Pico Power. The combo sounds great together.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks
> 
> Here's the BA4f + C5


 
 Very nice stack! By the way, uou can dramatically shorten those Neutrik plugs if you skip the straight part of the barrel and just heatshrink around the angled part.
  


purk said:


> The DX50 on top of the Headamp Pico Power. The combo sounds great together.


 
 Fit looks better than I thought it would! Does the Pico Power come with a charger or do I keep feeding it 9V batteries?


----------



## purk

sorensiim said:


> Very nice stack! By the way, uou can dramatically shorten those Neutrik plugs if you skip the straight part of the barrel and just heatshrink around the angled part.
> 
> Fit looks better than I thought it would! Does the Pico Power come with a charger or do I keep feeding it 9V batteries?


 
 You need to keep feeding the batteries.  So you will need to buy a charger & some rechargeable 9V.  Again, this is one powerful amp that has proven to work great with many headphones.  Many have stated that it is desktop amp in a portable amp clothing which I completely agree.  If you don't mind the size, the Pico Power is very tough to beat in the sound & look department.


----------



## Sorensiim

purk said:


> You need to keep feeding the batteries.  So you will need to buy a charger & some rechargeable 9V.  Again, this is one powerful amp that has proven to work great with many headphones.  Many have stated that it is desktop amp in a portable amp clothing which I completely agree.  If you don't mind the size, the Pico Power is very tough to beat in the sound & look department.


 
 I use my gear at work, 40 hours a week. I would really prefer an amp that is able to run off mains power when I'm at my desk. Other than that, the Pico Power looks like one hell of an amp. Love the look as well!


----------



## Jason36

marleybob217 said:


> I used some clear shrinking tube on the power cable. And for the input, I made a RCA to mini-jack cable using the angled 3.5mm neutrik jack. I think it looks pretty neat like this!


Nice solution.....it actually doesn't look too bad at all setup like that. One to bear in mind then as a desktop solution


----------



## Marleybob217

jason36 said:


> Nice solution.....it actually doesn't look too bad at all setup like that. One to bear in mind then as a desktop solution


 
 Yeah thanks! I was actually quite surprised when I got the O2, that the power cable goes in the front. Did he design it like that, to cut down on costs?!? 
  
  


sorensiim said:


> Very nice stack! By the way, uou can dramatically shorten those Neutrik plugs if you skip the straight part of the barrel and just heatshrink around the angled part.


 
 That's actually a very good idea, thanks!
  
 I do have a question, if you would buy the pico power amp, how would you carry it with you?
 I really like it when I can just put my portable setup in my inner pocket of my coat. Since I travel by train a lot. 
  
 Because of that, I'm strongly considering to buy the pico slim amp. A guy from headfonia actually prefers the sound of the pico slim, to that of the pico power.
 If you haven't, read this amazing article: http://www.headfonia.com/the-usual-suspects-12-portable-amps-compared/2/


----------



## Turrican2

sorensiim said:


> Very nice stack! By the way, uou can dramatically shorten those Neutrik plugs if you skip the straight part of the barrel and just heatshrink around the angled part.


 
 et voila, it does cut down the size nicely


----------



## musicheaven

marleybob217 said:


> Yeah thanks! I was actually quite surprised when I got the O2, that the power cable goes in the front. Did he design it like that, to cut down on costs?!?
> 
> 
> That's actually a very good idea, thanks!
> ...




That is exactly what I did and why I like the Pico Slim with the DX50. It fits perfectly fine in my coat pocket. The sound is very good, the slim and the standard Pico sounds about the same. Did I mention that it looks sexy?


----------



## Marleybob217

musicheaven said:


> That is exactly what I did and why I like the Pico Slim with the DX50. It fits perfectly fine in my coat pocket. The sound is very good, the slim and the standard Pico sounds about the same. Did I mention that it looks sexy?


 
 Size wise it's perfect! I have however, read some negative stuff about the pico slim. Does it still have a start-up pop? And does it have hiss with high volumes?


----------



## musicheaven

marleybob217 said:


> Size wise it's perfect! I have however, read some negative stuff about the pico slim. Does it still have a start-up pop? And does it have hiss with high volumes?




Yes it still has the start-up pop but I always get into the habit of turning it on first before connecting my iems, it just becomes a reflex. I do it with all my amps. I don't crank the Pico loud enough to hear any hissing. I am cranking it up now other than becoming deaf no hiss. 

This is how it looks with the Pico underneath.



By the way I used to have the standard Pico but did not like having the input and the headphone out on the same side, cables used to be very crowded and tight.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> This is how it looks with the Pico underneath.


 
 I'm sure it sounds phenomenal, but a stack like that would drive me crazy, quite possibly making my head explode from sheer OCD. And that's messy as hell.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I'm sure it sounds phenomenal, but a stack like that would drive me crazy, quite possibly making my head explode from sheer OCD. And that's messy as hell.




I understand it's not as nicely stacked as the intruder for example but I am after the sound much more that the form, my only requirement was the stack to be small. It's fulfilling it's purpose.


----------



## Marleybob217

musicheaven said:


> Yes it still has the start-up pop but I always get into the habit of turning it on first before connecting my iems, it just becomes a reflex. I do it with all my amps. I don't crank the Pico loud enough to hear any hissing. I am cranking it up now other than becoming deaf no hiss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! Do you think you're getting a huge improvement over the DX50's HO?
  


sorensiim said:


> I'm sure it sounds phenomenal, but a stack like that would drive me crazy, quite possibly making my head explode from sheer OCD. And that's messy as hell.


 
 I personally hate those rubber bands, they are awful when trying to take the stack out of your pockets.
  
 I'd suggest just using 3m double sided tape, for an extremely low profile setup.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> I understand it's not as nicely stacked as the intruder for example but I am after the sound much more that the form, my only requirement was the stack to be small. It's fulfilling it's purpose.


 
 Oh I rate sound over looks as well, but the amp being that much smaller than the DAP would drive me mad. There is no logical reasoning behind it at all.


----------



## pOOB73

sorensiim said:


> Oh I rate sound over looks as well, but the amp being that much smaller than the DAP would drive me mad. There is no logical reasoning behind it at all.


 
 Put the amp in a bigger box then.


----------



## musicheaven

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks! Do you think you're getting a huge improvement over the DX50's HO?
> 
> I personally hate those rubber bands, they are awful when trying to take the stack out of your pockets.
> 
> I'd suggest just using 3m double sided tape, for an extremely low profile setup.




I am not a huge fan of rubber bands either but I don't like sticking Velcro on the unit, when by itself it looks weird, with the rubber band off it's back to itself 

I have said many times, the DX50 on it's own isn't that bad. My initial use was to flatten the highs a little I thought when I got the dap initially that it was really bright to me. At first it really irritated me but after that long with it I can tolerate it to an extent, couple of hours at most then I put it aside and wait a little later. With the amp, I can go for hours no issues. By the way the EQ for me is a no no, this is just the way I like it, never been a fan of EQ.


----------



## Sorensiim

poob73 said:


> Put the amp in a bigger box then.


 
 That's exactly what happened to my O2 to have the power and usb input in the back... Is there a special kind of cable-related OCD? If so, I think I have that.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Oh I rate sound over looks as well, but the amp being that much smaller than the DAP would drive me mad. There is no logical reasoning behind it at all.




Talking about shape, the QuickStep would drive me nuts, I don't fancy its shape, mind you I am sure it's a great amp but its shape kind a turn me off. I like Justin hand picking ability to select components for the amp and he is a meticulous and hard core amp builder, and the final touch is beautiful and truly functional. You know when you get the amp it's first class. I am not putting down any other amp manufactures, I am sure they all have their crafts and skills but there are just some that seem to stick out from the crowd.


----------



## Sorensiim

I wonder if someone could rework the O2 design to make it fit in a box the size and shape of something like the Intruder... Oh damn that amp would sell like hotcakes!


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Talking about shape, the QuickStep would drive me nuts, I don't fancy its shape, mind you I am sure it's a great amp but its shape kind a turn me off. I like Justin hand picking ability to select components for the amp and he is a meticulous and hard core amp builder, and the final touch is beautiful and truly functional. You know when you get the amp it's first class. I am not putting down any other amp manufactures, I am sure they all have their crafts and skills but there are just some that seem to stick out from the crowd.


 
 Jan Meier is just as picky - but he is an engineer, aestetics is not really a concern 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I LOVE the look of the Pico amps, but the form factor would drive me mad. The Quickstep is hardly pretty by anyone's standard but at least it's wider than the DX50.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

We have already PM'd.
But here is the link to the output impedances of dacs/amps etc.
For the record 
http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-99.html

Cheers


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> We have already PM'd.
> But here is the link to the output impedances of dacs/amps etc.
> For the record
> http://monoadc.blog64.fc2.com/blog-entry-99.html
> ...



Bookmarked, thanks! 

I really hope something went wrong with their measurement of the Nexus 7, mine both sound OK with headphones?


----------



## purk

sorensiim said:


> Jan Meier is just as picky - but he is an engineer, aestetics is not really a concern
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 The thing about headamp is that Justin actually hand-match most of the parts himself so the tolerance is much tighter.  So given the same parts & circuit design, his will sound better due better matching of electrical components/parts.  The fit & finish on the Pico Power is also first class.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

sorensiim said:


> I wonder if someone could rework the O2 design to make it fit in a box the size and shape of something like the Intruder... Oh damn that amp would sell like hotcakes!


 
 the JDS C5?


----------



## Marleybob217

xnuthecaveman said:


> the JDS C5?


 
 I wish.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

marleybob217 said:


> I wish.


 
 too bad, I thought the C5 has similar performance/signature of the O2 - transparent and flat


----------



## AmberOzL

xnuthecaveman said:


> too bad, I thought the C5 has similar performance/signature of the O2 - transparent and flat


 

 Nope, C5 has a warmer sound signature. Some people are just used to extremely warm signature and when they hear something less warm they claim it is the new O2.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

oh  anyone with the Just Audio AHA120? is it more 'portable' than O2? same sound as O2?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

How does the Glacier footprint work, and has anyone tried it with the dx50?


----------



## precsmo

sorensiim said:


> Jan Meier is just as picky - but he is an engineer, aestetics is not really a concern
> 
> I LOVE the look of the Pico amps, but the form factor would drive me mad. The Quickstep is hardly pretty by anyone's standard but at least it's wider than the DX50.



It is a worth compromise


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> How does the Glacier footprint work, and has anyone tried it with the dx50?


 
 Investigating!
  


precsmo said:


> It is a worth compromise


 
 Not to me. Seriously - it might sound like a million bucks wrapped in bacon with a kitten on top, but an inverted pyramid stack would drive me insane.


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> How does the Glacier footprint work, and has anyone tried it with the dx50?


 
  
  


sorensiim said:


> Investigating!


 
  
 I should have my title changed from "Headphoneus Supremus" to "Goldilocks". It genuinely annoys me that the Glacier is not available in black. 
  
 I think I need professional help.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I should have my title changed from "Headphoneus Supremus" to "Goldilocks". It genuinely annoys me that the Glacier is not available in black.
> 
> I think I need professional help.


 

 You seriously need one I think. Geez, Soren, you buy these things to listen to music, not to look at them and think how inverted pyramids they are.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> You seriously need one I think. Geez, Soren, you buy these things to listen to music, not to look at them and think how inverted pyramids they are.


 
 The inverted pyramid stack is a huge annoyance to me when using the DX50 at my desk - it would be falling over every time I tried to change tracks. The color thing I really should be able to ignore...
  
 My current stack with the R1 amp DualLock'ed to the DX50. Rock solid, colors match and sounds pretty good. And the 12V R1 packs a nice punch...


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I`m with Sorenslim on the inverted pyramid stack is a no-no.
  
 But I would like to see his interconnect as a right angle plug to right angle plug with minimal cable in between for maximum looks. C`mon you know you want to!


----------



## AmberOzL

expatinjapan said:


> I`m with Sorenslim *Sorensiim* on the inverted pyramid stack is a no-no.
> 
> But I would like to see his interconnect as a right angle plug to right angle plug with minimal cable in between for maximum looks. C`mon you know you want to!


 
 Sorenslim Sorenfat. You made me smile ExpatinJapan


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Aargh, typo! Oh well its a funny one.


----------



## AmberOzL

expatinjapan said:


> Aargh, typo! Oh well its a funny one.


 

 How is your iDevice + M8 combo? Do you think the M8 worth if one will use it only with c/iems?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I dont want to mess up Sorenfatboyslims DX50 thread, buuuttt...

I dont generally own hi-end IEMs, just mid end IEMS and have never owned CIEMs, buuuttt from the Fitears, translucents, JH Audio etc that I have had the good fortune to audition here in Tokyo I would probably go for Hifiman901, AK120 or AK100mk2.

Small expensive earphones plus a small expensive player (probably an AK120, unamped). Easy traveling, easy listening. All in a small package.

Loving my Hifi-M8 with ATH-ESW11.Ltd.Ed though.


----------



## AmberOzL

expatinjapan said:


> I dont want to mess up Sorenfatboyslims DX50 thread, buuuttt...
> 
> I dont generally own hi-end IEMs, just mid end IEMS and have never owned CIEMs, buuuttt from the Fitears, translucents, JH Audio etc that I have had the good fortune to audition here in Tokyo I would probably go for Hifiman901, AK120 or AK100mk2.
> 
> ...


 

 So your vote is for : don't buy dap and amp separately you will have a big stack for something small like ciem, put the same amount of money on 1 high quality dap and go for it.
  
 Well I thank you for your input, I am sure it will change my mind. However the ciem I have is SE5way and it is not like average sensitive ciem, it demands quite a power to give its best, that's why I was considering something like M8. Something like AK1X0 can't don't have enough juice to drive them well.
  
 So I need all in one device, a dap with a powerful amp section. I have a feeling like ZX1 won't satisfy this need, so maybe X5 can do that. Gavin reported DX50 sounds good with SE5way, maybe after all, I can get one too.


----------



## Marleybob217

expatinjapan said:


> I dont want to mess up Sorenfatboyslims DX50 thread, buuuttt...
> 
> I dont generally own hi-end IEMs, just mid end IEMS and have never owned CIEMs, buuuttt from the Fitears, translucents, JH Audio etc that I have had the good fortune to audition here in Tokyo I would probably go for Hifiman901, AK120 or AK100mk2.
> 
> ...


 
 There seems to be a split in philosophies regarding  cIEMs. Some see cIEMs as a headphile endgame, some see it as portable companions.
 I think *Sorensiim *is more concerned about ultimate sound quality then getting something ultra portable. And I do believe a DX50+good amp will result in better SQ, for a lower price than the DAPs you mentioned. 
  
 Right now I'm sporting the DX50+JDS C5 combo, and I gotta tell ya, it's heavy, it's big. Not too sure if it's worth that small amount of added SQ.


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> I`m with Sorenslim on the inverted pyramid stack is a no-no.
> 
> But I would like to see his interconnect as a right angle plug to right angle plug with minimal cable in between for maximum looks. C`mon you know you want to!


 
 For now I'm sticking with the Magnus IC, bulky as it may be. Once I settle on an amp I'll either be making a new one myself or getting my hands on one of the Headstage IC's, those are brilliantly small!


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> There seems to be a split in philosophies regarding  cIEMs. Some see cIEMs as a headphile endgame, some see it as portable companions.
> I think *Sorensiim *is more concerned about ultimate sound quality then getting something ultra portable. And I do believe a DX50+good amp will result in better SQ, for a lower price than the DAPs you mentioned.
> 
> Right now I'm sporting the DX50+JDS C5 combo, and I gotta tell ya, it's heavy, it's big. Not too sure if it's worth that small amount of added SQ.


 
 Honestly, I'm more of a *Soren-sorta-chubby*.
  
 That aside, I'm siding with the DX50 + amp solution over the DX100 as a standalone because while I do 95% of my listening at a desk, it's great to be able to use the DX50 on its own when I need music on the go. Then I just break it away from the amp and toss it in my pocket, plug in my ciems and go. Sure, the DX100 can be used on the go as well, but it's not like you forget which pocket it's in.


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Honestly, I'm more of a *Soren-sorta-chubby*.
> 
> That aside, I'm siding with the DX50 + amp solution over the DX100 as a standalone because while I do 95% of my listening at a desk, it's great to be able to use the DX50 on its own when I need music on the go. Then I just break it away from the amp and toss it in my pocket, plug in my ciems and go. Sure, the DX100 can be used on the go as well, but it's not like you forget which pocket it's in.


 
 Yeah, I never really considered the DX100 as bigger and heavier than the DX50!
  
 And this might be the way to go! Now I remember why I bought the 3M low profile dual lock 
 I'll just keep the C5 in my backpack for when I have sufficient time/space to use this stack.
  
 Darn it, you kinda changed my view on things Sorensiim! I could just as well get a bigger, better amp, and replace the O2 And C5 D:


----------



## ExpatinJapan

Sorry Amber, that is just my present thoughts on IEMs and Daps. A small package. As i am used to commuting with headphones and a stack my thoughts of an IEM rig is a small footprint.

But to directly reply, I have enjoyed the Hifi-M8 with hi end in ears i have auditioned with it (fitears, JH and translucent). I have not tried your in ears so i cannot comment on the possible natch/mis match with the Hifi-M8.


Mr.Marley. Yes, the DX50 plus amp stack is cost effective and as Sorensiim says it will be mainly for desk use with the DX50 detached on occasion for walk abouts.

I am not opposed to an IEM stack.
DX50 or AK100mk2 plus Glacier, Pico or Intruder would be some of my first tests for synergy. None of the above Daps I have heard, nor the intruder - but that is the direction I would first head for auditioning for compatibility between units.

Have you made a decision yet Sorensiim?


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Yeah, I never really considered the DX100 as bigger and heavier than the DX50!
> 
> And this might be the way to go! Now I remember why I bought the 3M low profile dual lock
> I'll just keep the C5 in my backpack for when I have sufficient time/space to use this stack.
> ...


 
 I've actually considered getting a full-sized DAC and amp for my desk. That way I could just plug the DX50 in via coax when I sit down


----------



## AmberOzL

expatinjapan said:


> Sorry Amber, that is just my present thoughts on IEMs and Daps. A small package. As i am used to commuting with headphones and a stack my thoughts of an IEM rig is a small footprint.
> 
> But to directly reply, I have enjoyed the Hifi-M8 with hi end in ears i have auditioned with it (fitears, JH and translucent). I have not tried your in ears so i cannot comment on the possible natch/mis match with the Hifi-M8.
> 
> ...


 

 I am sure SE5way would pair perfectly with M8, it has a lot of juice and high quality sound, that's what I need. Apparently, if you don't touch the switches, it is also quite neutral so that's another good thing since I don't want to change my monitors sound signature, IMO they are perfect.
  
 I think, I need to first put a lot of money aside then think about what I want, what I need, how I will use etc.
  
 Options are like that:
  
 1. DX50 or X5 + portable amp + desktop dac/amp
 2. 240 gb iPod Classic + M8
  
 Also you mentioned Headamp and RSA units. Headamp also has amp/dac unit right under Pico family? I think RSA Intruder is also portable amp and has an USB DAC feature for Windows/Mac etc. Maybe one of these devices can also give me a solution. I heard nothing but great things about Intruder. Sadly, I don't know many things about Pico AMP/DAC. I heard their Pico Power and Slim are quite perfect products though.


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> Have you made a decision yet Sorensiim?


 
 Not yet, but getting closer. A Danish Head-fi'er has been kind enough to lend me his Quickstep, it should be arriving in the mail this week. If it's as good as everyone says, then I'm buying one of those. And quite possibly a PB2 as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Then I'll just sell the one I like the least - or sell both and go full retard for the Intruder.


----------



## Twinster

If you are considering desktop AMP/DAC with coaxial input let me recommended the Centrance DACmini CX (with the 1 ohm option). It's a neutral signature and it's small enough.


----------



## Marleybob217

I would love to know, how portable amps like the pico portable amp and the PB2 perform against the O2.
  
 Would the balanced aspect of the PB2 even have any benefits without a balanced cable for the IEM?


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I would love to know, how portable amps like the pico portable amp and the PB2 perform against the O2.
> 
> Would the balanced aspect of the PB2 even have any benefits without a balanced cable for the IEM?



Don't have the O2 anymore sadly, but if I come across a cheap used one, it would be great to use as a reference for comparisons. If I grab a DB2 (or an intruder), I will off course be re-terminating one of my iem cables for balanced use. 

Thanks again for all your input guys, it's really great to draw from the Head-Fi hivemind like this


----------



## Twinster

sorensiim said:


> Don't have the O2 anymore sadly, but if I come across a cheap used one, it would be great to use as a reference for comparisons. If I grab a DB2 (or an intruder), I will off course be re-terminating one of my iem cables for balanced use.
> 
> Thanks again for all your input guys, it's really great to draw from the Head-Fi hivemind like this


 
  
 ^^...says a guy that own ciem worth over 1k  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . The O2 can be bought new for $129. Are cheap is that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## musicheaven

My DX50 and Sennheiser HD600, that's is just too gorgeous a sound for my ears.


----------



## Sorensiim

twinster said:


> ^^...says a guy that own ciem worth over 1k  :confused_face_2:  . The O2 can be bought new for $129. Are cheap is that  .



Well there's a reason I'm all out of money...


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Well there's a reason I'm all out of money...




Who said the search for perfect sound is going to be cheap? 

My wallet is getting flatter by the hour.


----------



## howdy

Soren, is there a way you could put a poll or something to see what all the DX50 users are pairing with it. I to am looking for an amp but not willing to spend 2500 for the intruder.


----------



## Howlin Fester

howdy said:


> Soren, is there a way you could put a poll or something to see what all the DX50 users are pairing with it. I to am looking for an amp but not willing to spend 2500 for the intruder.


 
 I think a poll is a great idea.
 I'm using it with the RSA Intruder.   But it is $700 on the RSA order page.  You may be looking at the Stealth.


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> Soren, is there a way you could put a poll or something to see what all the DX50 users are pairing with it. I to am looking for an amp but not willing to spend 2500 for the intruder.


 
 But shouldn't we take that to the DX50 thread? Or start a new one?


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> But shouldn't we take that to the DX50 thread? Or start a new one?


 
 I think this thread would be just fine but you decide at the end.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> I think this thread would be just fine but you decide at the end.


 
 Maybe the coffee hasn't kicked in yet, but I can't seem to find a way to insert a poll in an existing thread?


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Maybe the coffee hasn't kicked in yet, but I can't seem to find a way to insert a poll in an existing thread?


 
 I remember an example. FiiO X5 thread got its poll later on after the thread was created. However I don't know how to do it either, thread starter head-fier did it. So there is a way but don't know how it actually works.


----------



## Sorensiim

Time for some _secret sauce_.
  
  


Spoiler: Warning: hot, wet and steaming!


----------



## Jason36

I've just bought an O2/ODAC as a desktop solution for use with my laptop and assume I can feed the DX50 into it via Line Out when I'm in the office.

However I'm still looking for a more portable amp solution as well for the DX50 ideally with coax in.....something like the Leckerton UHA-6sII or iBassd D12.


----------



## Sorensiim

cooperpwc said:


> DX50 - Pico Power stack.
> 
> 
> 
> In a word:  Wonderful.


 
 And BAM, Pico Power is back in the mix, thanks to Cooperpwc. They stack better than expected and everybody is ranting about the sound from the PP.
  
 Edit: I forgot about the batteries! Dammit! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Now we just need to get Cooper a shorter IC...


----------



## Sorensiim

jason36 said:


> I've just bought an O2/ODAC as a desktop solution for use with my laptop and assume I can feed the DX50 into it via Line Out when I'm in the office.
> 
> However I'm still looking for a more portable amp solution as well for the DX50 ideally with coax in.....something like the Leckerton UHA-6sII or iBassd D12.


 
 I'm so impressed by the WM8470 implementation in the DX50 that I'm not really considering going via another DAC... Unless off course someone creates a perfectly sized amp with the ESS 9018 DAC implementation from the DX100, at a reasonable price. Prefereably black, with a casing carved from unicorn hooves.


----------



## Jason36

sorensiim said:


> I'm so impressed by the WM8470 implementation in the DX50 that I'm not really considering going via another DAC... Unless off course someone creates a perfectly sized amp with the ESS 9018 DAC implementation from the DX100, at a reasonable price. Prefereably black, with a casing carved from unicorn hooves.


 
 I am actually wondering that myself at the moment.....I agree that the implementation of the WM8740 on the 50 is first class......so much so I actually sold my Dual 8470 AK120. Having just bought the Mayflower O2/ODAC combination I am actually wondering whether I would get any major benefits of feeding the DX50 optically into say the Leckerton? The D12 might be different as it as Dual DACs. Other than that I am actually just thinking Line Out into something like the JDS C5 / Pico Power / Tralucent T1 or even the Heir Audio R1 or similar. I dont even need the DAC for my Laptop now either having bought the O2/ODAC.
  
 How do you find the synergy with your DX50 and R1......Just wondering why you are looking at other Amps?? 
  
 I only have the DreamEarx AUD-8x at the moment...but I am looking at possibly the 4C / UM Merlin or JH13 as well.


----------



## Sorensiim

jason36 said:


> How do you find the synergy with your DX50 and R1......Just wondering why you are looking at other Amps??
> 
> I only have the DreamEarx AUD-8x at the moment...but I am looking at possibly the 4C / UM Merlin or JH13 as well.


 
 Synergy with the R1 is good, but I lack other amps to compare it to. The R1 doesn't add much  flavour, just improved soundstage and separation as well as a better punch to the bass when the drums hit. Rammstein's "Weidmanns Heil" or "Take The Power Back" by Rage Against the Machine are brilliant for testing punch... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I'm mostly looking for a new amp to try something new. After 1½ years with the DX100 as the answer to all my needs I want to try some new stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I used to have the Merlin but I can in no way recommend doing business with UM. Lots of others around here seem happy with their experience, YMMV and all that.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I'm so impressed by the WM8470 implementation in the DX50 that I'm not really considering going via another DAC... Unless off course someone creates a perfectly sized amp with the ESS 9018 DAC implementation from the DX100, at a reasonable price. Prefereably black, with a casing carved from unicorn hooves.


 
 Unicorn hooves can be done easily but for the rest I wouldn't be so sure.


----------



## Jason36

sorensiim said:


> Synergy with the R1 is good, but I lack other amps to compare it to. The R1 doesn't add much  flavour, just improved soundstage and separation as well as a better punch to the bass when the drums hit. Rammstein's "Weidmanns Heil" or "Take The Power Back" by Rage Against the Machine are brilliant for testing punch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Ha Ok I understand......
  
 I'm actually in the same boat from the point of view that I dont want to add to the sound, but would like to see if I can get an even better soundstage / seperation and dynamics with an amp added. 
  
 I am actually gutted because I sold an R1 about 3 months ago.....of course I now wished I had held onto it. At the moment there is an R1 on here For Sale so may take a punt.....but probably leaning more towards a Tralucent T1 / JDS Labs C5 or Pico Power at the moment. Only issue I have with the Pico Power is having to keep changing the batteries to charge them.
  
 If you are interested by the way there is a guy on here selling an RSA Intruder (3 months old...he offered it to me for £360.00) I can PM you his details if you are potentially interested??


----------



## AmberOzL

jason36 said:


> Ha Ok I understand......
> 
> I'm actually in the same boat from the point of view that I dont want to add to the sound, but would like to see if I can get an even better soundstage / seperation and dynamics with an amp added.
> 
> ...


 
 Apparently Noble Audio works on a new amp, some kind of successor of R1, maybe it is worth to wait.


----------



## Sorensiim

jason36 said:


> Ha Ok I understand......
> 
> I'm actually in the same boat from the point of view that I dont want to add to the sound, but would like to see if I can get an even better soundstage / seperation and dynamics with an amp added.
> 
> ...


 
 CRAP, I forgot about those batteries for the Pico Power!
  
 And yes, please PM me those details... Who knows what might happen?


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> CRAP, I forgot about those batteries for the Pico Power!
> 
> And yes, please PM me those details... Who knows what might happen?


 
 Soren, I don't want to influence your decision but battery powered amps are quite good actually. Think about it, if you ever go somewhere, all you need to find is batteries not to charger, plugs etc. Get rechargeable ones and you will be all set.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Soren, I don't want to influence your decision but battery powered amps are quite good actually. Think about it, if you ever go somewhere, all you need to find is batteries not to charger, plugs etc. Get rechargeable ones and you will be all set.


 
 Oh I am already looking for a battery powered amp. With a charging port or at least the ability to use an external power supply like the Meier Quickstep


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Oh I am already looking for a battery powered amp. With a charging port or at least the ability to use an external power supply like the Meier Quickstep


 
 Oh, crap, I mixed up when I was typing, sorry, I am coming here to check head-fi between my experiments 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyway I think we understood each others points 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am very curious about your decision, which one you will settle down at the end and of course comparison to R1.


----------



## Marleybob217

And I'm also strongly considering the quickstep. Especially since it's sold in Europe. Does anyone have good reviews on it?


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> And I'm also strongly considering the quickstep. Especially since it's sold in Europe. Does anyone have good reviews on it?


 

 Stepdance and 2Stepdance reviews should also be counted, since Quickstep is a successor of them, it is just cleaned out from cons of the previous amps.


----------



## howdy

sorensiim said:


> Maybe the coffee hasn't kicked in yet, but I can't seem to find a way to insert a poll in an existing thread?



Sorry for the late reply(long day), I think this would be a great place for the poll! Were you able to find a way for this to work?


----------



## Sorensiim

Oh my... I like this a lot.
  

  
 Meier Quickstep loaner from Head-Fi'er RasmusHorn (a fellow Dane). Such clarity and soundstage!


----------



## Sorensiim

Lol - my team lead just asked me to stop drumming. I wasn't even aware I was drumming  along with the music while coding. Apparently drumming with my thumbs on the wrist support on my keyboard is pretty noisy. 
  
 +1 point for the Meier for getting me carried away like that. +5 points for bugging my team lead.


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Oh my... I like this a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> Meier Quickstep loaner from Head-Fi'er RasmusHorn (a fellow Dane). Such clarity and soundstage!


 
 I'm buying.
  
 Just one thing, do you just use batteries with it? Or?


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I'm buying.
> 
> Just one thing, do you just use batteries with it? Or?


 
 There's a battery in it but it's running off the PSU now. Just the way I like it. 
  
 Initial Quickstep impressions after 3 hours of random music:
 Soundstage: A+ - This is great. So wide and 3-dimensional, yet everything seems to be in its right place.
 Flavor: Neutral! Not bright, not dark. It just strips the veil of whatever music you're playing and serves it to you on a silver platter. Nothing added, nothing removed. Bass is dry, hard-hitting and textured. "Clarity" would be the one word I would use to describe this amp. 
 Power: IEM perfection. On low gain my preferred listening level is reached at exactly 50% volume.
 Build: I'm pretty confident I could run this amp over with my car and it would still be playing. Built like a tank, but not overly heavy.
  
 Cons: Heir Rendition 10 gives you a fatter bass for heavy-hitting electro. Also the Quickstep is slightly oddly shaped if that matters to you. Oh and no charging circuit. I like the ordnung muss sein/reinheit über alles approach but a charging circuit would have been nice.
  

 Works well for rubberbanding with the DX50


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> There's a battery in it but it's running off the PSU now. Just the way I like it.
> 
> Initial Quickstep impressions after 3 hours of random music:
> Soundstage: A+ - This is great. So wide and 3-dimensional, yet everything seems to be in its right place.
> ...


 
 So do you think you're going to purchase it? Seems to me, that you're not convinced about the synergy with the heir rendition 10.
  
 After reading this rave article: http://www.inearmatters.net/2011/12/review-hifiman-re272-purist.html I'm actually considering buying the quickstep And the re272 :x


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> So do you think you're going to purchase it? Seems to me, that you're not convinced about the synergy with the heir rendition 10.
> 
> After reading this rave article: http://www.inearmatters.net/2011/12/review-hifiman-re272-purist.html I'm actually considering buying the quickstep And the re272 :x


 

 I thought you would stay in the ciem world 
  
 @Soren, Do you think Quickstep can give enough power to hard to drive ciems? I think high gain should be okay but still wanted to ask.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> *I thought you would stay in the ciem world *
> 
> @Soren, Do you think Quickstep can give enough power to hard to drive ciems? I think high gain should be okay but still wanted to ask.


 
 I certainly am! But if I can find a cheap re272 I might not be able to resist! 
  
 Oh, I've actually seen people using the quickstep with the senn HD650 without any problems. So I think they'll have more than enough power for your cIEMs.


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I certainly am! But if I can find a cheap re272 I might not be able to resist!
> 
> Oh, I've actually seen people using the quickstep with the senn HD650 without any problems. So I think they'll have more than enough power for your cIEMs.


 

 Check Hifiman's website and see the dealers in Europe, it will take you some time to find what you are looking for but there is a chance that you can find those iems in Europe. I did that research for HM901 (no shop in Eu has it for the moment I think) and I remember seeing their old iems like RE272.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> So do you think you're going to purchase it? Seems to me, that you're not convinced about the synergy with the heir rendition 10.
> 
> After reading this rave article: http://www.inearmatters.net/2011/12/review-hifiman-re272-purist.html I'm actually considering buying the quickstep And the re272 :x


 
  
 Oh the synergy is pure bliss - but for bassy music, the slight bass boost of the Rendition 1 amp comes in handy. The quickstep wins on soundstage, detail retrival, dynamics and clarity... Not that the R1 is bad, the quickstep is just better. Not sure if the balanced ground magic is doing this or if it's just a very good single ended amp, but it sure sounds like all the positive things I've read about balanced amps. I'm trying to see if I can get my hands on an Ibasso PB2  for comparison before pulling the trigger though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





amberozl said:


> I thought you would stay in the ciem world
> 
> @Soren, Do you think Quickstep can give enough power to hard to drive ciems? I think high gain should be okay but still wanted to ask.


 
 Most definitely, I'll give it a spin with my Tzar 350 tomorrow.


----------



## Magicman74

marleybob217 said:


> I'm buying.
> 
> Just one thing, do you just use batteries with it? Or?


 

 I'm not sure where you are located?  But for me I use Li-ion Rechargables.  I'm using a 600mah Hitech, A bit pricey at around $16-20 a battery but they are VERY good batteries as well.
 EBL makes a good quality 9v.
 Hitech are made in Japan and are prob the best?? Canada seller for Battery only
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/HiTech-9-Volt-600-mAh-Li-ion-Rechargeable-Battery-/110735970286?pt=Radio_Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item19c860cfee
 USA seller for 2 batteries and charger, Pricey but it is Hitech themselves, check their store for a better deal maybe?
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2-pcs-Hitech-Li-ion-9V-Rechargeable-Batteries-600mAh-2-bank-9v-1-TOP-Charger-/330879472451?pt=Battery_Chargers&hash=item4d09f41343
  
 Here is EBL, good as well and A lot cheaper, I still prefer Hitech but these are good.
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/6F22-Battery-Charger-2pcs-9v-Rechargeable-6F22-600mAh-Lithium-ion-Battery-NEW/300974632195?_trksid=p2045573.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111000%26algo%3DREC.CURRENT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D18475%26meid%3D2326350522994709796%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D8385%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D271247019008%26


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Oh the synergy is pure bliss - but for bassy music, the slight bass boost of the Rendition 1 amp comes in handy. The quickstep wins on soundstage, detail retrival, dynamics and clarity... Not that the R1 is bad, the quickstep is just better. Not sure if the balanced ground magic is doing this or if it's just a very good single ended amp, but it sure sounds like all the positive things I've read about balanced amps. I'm trying to see if I can get my hands on an Ibasso PB2  for comparison before pulling the trigger though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Looking forward to read your comments


----------



## precsmo

sorensiim said:


> There's a battery in it but it's running off the PSU now. Just the way I like it.
> 
> Initial Quickstep impressions after 3 hours of random music:
> Soundstage: A+ - This is great. So wide and 3-dimensional, yet everything seems to be in its right place.
> ...




This is exactly how I feel with my quickstep! I've been listening at exactly 50% at low gain too. I'm thoroughly in love with this amp!


----------



## pOOB73

precsmo said:


> This is exactly how I feel with my quickstep! I've been listening at exactly 50% at low gain too. I'm thoroughly in love with this amp!




Looks like the Quickstep is exactly what i need to further improve the DX50. As a bonus, it's German, just like me. B.t.w. have you read the FAQ on Meier Audio about "Single ended driving" versus "balanced driving" versus "active balanced ground driving" here? http://www.meier-audio.homepage.t-online.de/grounds.htm

The Quickstep features the latter which combines the benefits of balanced driving and single ended driving.


----------



## Magicman74

Don't buy them all you guys, I'm still rocking this:

 Maybe around X-mass I'll upgrade?, I don't really see the need right now. 6 years later and this sounds leaps better then the common FOTM's.


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> I certainly am! But if I can find a cheap re272 I might not be able to resist!
> 
> Oh, I've actually seen people using the quickstep with the senn HD650 without any problems. So I think they'll have more than enough power for your cIEMs.



 Another suggestion would be the Vsonis VSD1S, they sound absolutely amazing with the DX50! They are only 55.00.


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> Another suggestion would be the Vsonis VSD1S, they sound absolutely amazing with the DX50! They are only 55.00.


 
 Thanks for the suggestion, but buying new IEMs will not happen in the near future! 
 First I'll have to sell the C5 or return it, receive money, buy quickstep -> enjoy.


----------



## howdy

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, but buying new IEMs will not happen in the near future!
> First I'll have to sell the C5 or return it, receive money, buy quickstep -> enjoy.



That quickstep is expensive, im going to settle for the C&C bh for now, I heard it pairs well with dx50.


----------



## gmahler2u

I have dx50 and kojo km01 with my jh16older version.

Highly recommend this combo


----------



## Don Lehrer

howdy said:


> That quickstep is expensive, im going to settle for the C&C bh for now, I heard it pairs well with dx50.


 
 My wallet thinks the same, but I agree to disagree. My quest is between the Corda 2Stepdance, the Headstage Arrow (3g or 4t?) and the Leckerton Audio uha-6s-mkii and maybe just maybe when my wallet wins then the C&C


----------



## spurxiii

Don't forget the PB2 loads of power and goes toe to toe with the sr71. But it depends what you're driving


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Don't forget the PB2 loads of power and goes toe to toe with the sr71. But it depends what you're driving


 
 I'm actively working on getting my grubby little hands on a PB2 to put it up against the Quickstep...


----------



## Sorensiim

gmahler2u said:


> I have dx50 and kojo km01 with my jh16older version.
> 
> Highly recommend this combo


 
 Holy friggin balls that thing looks spectacular, too bad it has a price tag to match!


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> I'm actively working on getting my grubby little hands on a PB2 to put it up against the Quickstep...


 
 You plan on going balanced?


----------



## Marleybob217

howdy said:


> That quickstep is expensive, im going to settle for the C&C bh for now, I heard it pairs well with dx50.


 
 It really is expensive. But buying <$150 amps, isn't going to do anything for me. I need an endgame amp, so I know I'm getting something really special. 
  
 The thing is, the HO of the DX50 isn't bad at all. I really did feel that the C5 was only marginally better. It just wasn't worth the added weight and size.


----------



## H20Fidelity

marleybob217 said:


> It really is expensive. But buying *<$150 amps, isn't going to do anything for me*. I need an endgame amp, so I know I'm getting something really special.
> 
> The thing is, the HO of the DX50 isn't bad at all. I really did feel that the C5 was only marginally better. It just wasn't worth the added weight and size.


 

 I wouldn't be so sure of that, C&C BH has earned it's reputation, I have used $250 P&D amps and preferred BH. I have heard Tralucent T1 (which unless is faulty) again BH was my preference. If there's one thing you learn in this hobby as you buy/try/sell, money and price can mean very little in the audio world. I"m not telling you to go out and buy C&C BH, but I can tell you the amp does not sound like it's only worth $100 as I've heard amps costing a lot more and thought they basically couldn't touch it. You can hunt for that special something, but be aware just because you spend more won't necessarily get you that "better sound or synergy" I know two members just of the top of my head, one bought the Vmoda amp which cost around $400, got it home and returned straight away because he preferred BH, the other bought a Leckerton and again preferred the BH amp. Those are some examples and it's written all through the BH review thread with other cases.


 Here's another example from just the other day. I don't speak bull dust it doesn't earn me anything, the members/owners speak on the amps behalf.


 Quote:


kskwerl said:


> I just received the BH2 yesterday and am listening to it right now. I cannot believe the performance of this thing, it's astounding! I'm not one to praise stuff either but this little amp is insane. I like this thing more than my The International by ALO Audio and as you all know thats a 600 dollar amp. The build quality is also excellent.
> 
> I have a 7th batch order of the DX50 which ships the 30th and I'm very excited to pair it with this amp, right now I'm pairing it with a Clip+


----------



## 1199-R

h20fidelity said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that, C&C BH has earned it's reputation, I have used $250 P&D amps and preferred BH. I have heard Tralucent T1 (which unless is faulty) again BH was my preference. If there's one thing you learn in this hobby as you buy/try/sell, money and price can mean very little in the audio world. I"m not telling you to go out and buy C&C BH, but I can tell you the amp does not sound like it's only worth $100 as I've heard amps costing a lot more and thought they basically couldn't touch it. You can hunt for that special something, but be aware just because you spend more won't necessarily get you that "better sound or synergy" I know two members just of the top of my head, one bought the Vmoda amp which cost around $400, got it home and returned straight away because he preferred BH, the other bought a Leckerton and again preferred the BH amp. Those are some examples and it's written all through the BH review thread with other cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where can you buy the BH amp from in Australia?


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> You plan on going balanced?


 
 I'd love to compare it to the "Active balanced ground" of the Meier amp, yeah.
  
 I could be perfectly happy with the Quickstep but that nagging "what if..." voice in my head needs to try a couple of different amps to be silenced.


----------



## Marleybob217

h20fidelity said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of that, C&C BH has earned it's reputation, I have used $250 P&D amps and preferred BH. I have heard Tralucent T1 (which unless is faulty) again BH was my preference. If there's one thing you learn in this hobby as you buy/try/sell, money and price can mean very little in the audio world. I"m not telling you to go out and buy C&C BH, but I can tell you the amp does not sound like it's only worth $100 as I've heard amps costing a lot more and thought they basically couldn't touch it. You can hunt for that special something, but be aware just because you spend more won't necessarily get you that "better sound or synergy" I know two members just of the top of my head, one bought the Vmoda amp which cost around $400, got it home and returned straight away because he preferred BH, the other bought a Leckerton and again preferred the BH amp. Those are some examples and it's written all through the BH review thread with other cases.
> 
> 
> Here's another example from just the other day. I don't speak bull dust it doesn't earn me anything, the members/owners speak on the amps behalf.
> ...


 
 Yes, I know price isn't everything. I just don't want to take any risks. Since I'll have to order the CC BH from outside EU, I will have to invest a lot of time and money in this thing. It wouldn't be that cheap for me. If only I could test these things somewhere!
 It's obviously not helping that atleast some users found the JDS C5 better than the CC BH. 
  
 The quickstep is on sale, can be bought from my neighbouring country germany, and has a cool feature called balanced ground. Now how can I say no to that!


----------



## H20Fidelity

1199-r said:


> where can you buy the BH amp from in Australia?


 

 Need to order them from eBay, have them shipped from Hong Kong, there's an eBay seller called pollychen most members use.

 I just think it should be known when BH was discovered it was (and still is) highly praised for it's performance ratio.

 My intention posting here wasn't for anyone to necessarily go out and buy it.


----------



## Marleybob217

I've contacted Jan. About to pull the trigger on the quickstep. Haven't even sold the C5!
  
 So, which color to take, black or silver? Silver shouldn't be as prone to scratching, but black looks awesome.
  
 Too late, I purchased the black one.
  
 And I made a DAC -> AMP interconnect for it :x


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I've contacted Jan. About to pull the trigger on the quickstep. Haven't even sold the C5!
> 
> So, which color to take, black or silver? Silver shouldn't be as prone to scratching, but black looks awesome.
> 
> ...


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


>


 
 Thanks!
  
 I'm not really confident enough about my cable making skills, otherwise I would've made you one!


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm not really confident enough about my cable making skills, otherwise I would've made you one!


 
 You're either pretty damn good at making cables or taking pictures, 'cause that one looks awefully good. I think I'll go post a "WTB" ad for one of the Headstage miniscule IC cables now, I want something as compact and low-profile as possible.
  
 Also: I'm falling for that Meier amp. *Hard*.


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I've contacted Jan. About to pull the trigger on the quickstep. Haven't even sold the C5!
> 
> So, which color to take, black or silver? Silver shouldn't be as prone to scratching, but black looks awesome.
> 
> ...


 
 Dude when I buy an amp, would you do some IC for me too? That thing looks so screwing beautiful.


----------



## Magicman74

h20fidelity said:


> Need to order them from eBay, have them shipped from Hong Kong, there's an eBay seller called pollychen most members use.
> 
> I just think it should be known when BH was discovered it was (and still is) highly praised for it's performance ratio.
> 
> My intention posting here wasn't for anyone to necessarily go out and buy it.


 

 C&C wasn't really discovered as I posted in that thread. It is a amp made back in 2007 called "The Box", it just has a slight change from the Hammond case and dip sockets.  I do agree tho it is a great amp at $99. At that price tho it is beat out easy buy the Little Dot MK1, now MK1+ (The plus cost more now at $180) (But never fear it does have another name and sold buy the same seller as the C&C Pollychen on ebay for $99)
  The Little Dot had dips as well and came with the LM4562. At the time (2008) these were the budget amps to own. Both were big values and still are better then any of the new flavors, I'm talking Fiio. Both amps switched over to solder on opamps, which kinda sucks, because rolling was BIG back then. The Little Dots raised the price and added the LM4562 soldered on.  BUT, you can still buy the Little Dot renamed Fanmusic with the original great sounding LM4562 for under $100.  For under $100 I still recommend the Little Dot/Fanmusic, it sounds better then the C&C (Just not the same features-But the sound matters most)..
  Here is the original review of the Little Dot paired with the HD650  (A long read but great)
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/284847/review-of-the-little-dot-mk1-portable-headphone-amplifier
  
 It is truly an amazing little amp, dead silent, no hiss, neutral....
 Here is the renamed amp with the original opamps etc...(a steal at under $100 as I said the Little Dot is now over $180)
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Fanmusic-MKII-MK2-Portable-Headphone-Amp-Amplifier-New-/250669118968?pt=US_Home_Audio_Amplifiers_Preamps&hash=item3a5d0b35f8
  
 Little Dot MK1+
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Little-Dot-MK-I-MKI-Portable-Head-AMP-Gold-Edition-/250678504483?pt=US_Pro_Audio_Amplifiers&hash=item3a5d9a6c23
  
 (Note a guy is selling a Little Dot for $70 in the FS section, Deal of the year IMO)
  
 Original C&C


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> Dude when I buy an amp, would you do some IC for me too? That thing looks so screwing beautiful.


 
 Thanks!


sorensiim said:


> You're either pretty damn good at making cables or taking pictures, 'cause that one looks awefully good. I think I'll go post a "WTB" ad for one of the Headstage miniscule IC cables now, I want something as compact and low-profile as possible.
> 
> Also: I'm falling for that Meier amp. *Hard*.


 
 Thanks, and good to hear to you are liking the quickstep more and more! That's very promising!
  
 This was my first braided cable, and the I'm finding the Y split to the RCA plugs a bit short. Other than that it's almost perfect. 
 I'll make both of you interconnect cables if you want, I would just need money for the parts!


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> I'll make both of you interconnect cables if you want, I would just need money for the parts!


 
 I might even come there to take a little visit and learn a few things while you are doing them


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Thanks!
> Thanks, and good to hear to you are liking the quickstep more and more! That's very promising!
> 
> This was my first braided cable, and the I'm finding the Y split to the RCA plugs a bit short. Other than that it's almost perfect.
> I'll make both of you interconnect cables if you want, I would just need money for the parts!


 
 It looks amazing, but the DX50 + amp stack is my entire source and amp collection, so I would have absolutely no use for it


----------



## H20Fidelity

magicman74 said:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Interesting, I shall look into this, I see C&C Box didn't support the dual outputs though, a little has changed.
 I wonder if it ran the same 80 hour run times....


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> It looks amazing, but the DX50 + amp stack is my entire source and amp collection, so I would have absolutely no use for it


 
 Haha ok! Well just wait until you see my new portable interconnect cable (for which I have 0 parts). I'm thinking another silver/copper hybrid, braided cable :3


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Haha ok! Well just wait until you see my new portable interconnect cable (for which I have 0 parts). I'm thinking another silver/copper hybrid, braided cable :3


 
 Well if you come up with something super tiny, do share!
http://www.head-fi.org/t/688121/wtb-headstage-mini-ic


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Well if you come up with something super tiny, do share!
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/688121/wtb-headstage-mini-ic


 
 I don't think I could match the low profile of that IC though. But I sure could make it tiny... I would use the neutrik angled 3.5mm jack though...


----------



## Mooses9

spurxiii said:


> Don't forget the PB2 loads of power and goes toe to toe with the sr71. But it depends what you're driving


 
 i donno charlie....i have both the ibasso pb2 and the sr71-b and use both in full I/O balanced mode...i have the LME49990 opamps in the PB2 And even though its powerful. the sound quality of the 71B is unmatched IMO. i too thought the same thing, they must go toe to toe with eachother, howrever your matching a 329.00 amp with a 650.00 amp.....and even though not all the times does more equate to better, in this sense it does. the sound quality of the 71b offers much more than the pb2, it can drive pretty much anything since ray started shipping them with the same gain specs as the intruder. and its said the amp section of the 71b is better than that of the intruder, taking into consideration the intruder is 700.00 and thats a amp/dac combo, where as the 71b is a stand alone amp for 650.00....dont get me wrong the pb2 is a excellent amp, and its stupid powerful for its price. but the quality in sound isnt there it doesnt touch the 71b IMO. they might have kinda the same voltage swings and power output, but the amp section of the 71b is of better quality.
  
 thats not to say you couldnt get opamps and roll and see where the sound takes you, but i converted all my cables and interconnects to balanced, and once i went balance i A'd And B'd the 2 amps and neeed less to say i have been using the 71b ever since.


----------



## Magicman74

h20fidelity said:


> Interesting, I shall look into this, I see it didn't support the dual outputs though, a little has changed.


 

 Yes, I forgot about that. Some slight changes to both over the years. The Little Dot also changed the Hi Gain from 8 to 4 as well.  It was 500mw into 32ohm, now it's 300. Still plenty of power.
 Either one at $100 is a great buy.  The C&C has a slightly bigger soundstage, the Dot has a deeper tighter Bass and a tad cleaner from top to bottom, plus a little more power.
  It really comes down to flavor. Myself pick the Dot, for the cleaner sound and power.  $100 is not a lot of money for a great amp, either way!!  I'll give the C&C a plus for the battery being able to be changed the Dot is soldered on.


----------



## H20Fidelity

magicman74 said:


> Yes, I forgot about that. Some slight changes to both over the years. The Little Dot also changed the Hi Gain from 8 to 4 as well.  It was 500mw into 32ohm, now it's 300. Still plenty of power.
> Either one at $100 is a great buy.  The C&C has a slightly bigger soundstage, the Dot has a deeper tighter Bass and a tad cleaner from top to bottom, plus a little more power.
> It really comes down to flavor. Myself pick the Dot, for the cleaner sound and power.  $100 is not a lot of money for a great amp, either way!!  I'll give the C&C a plus for the battery being able to be changed the Dot is soldered on.




I'm going to probably take your wisdom and give that fanmusic amp a try, just need to check with the seller getting it through customs with the battery as there's been a major crack down with Hong Kong customs. I really appreciate you sharing your knowledge behind this though as I'm going to check how the they compete. You know, I've seen that fanmusic amp around but with some history behind it now peaked my interest.

Cheers.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Looking forward to read your comments


 
 Only a day late and I'm now listening to the DX50 -> Quickstep -> Tzar 350. On high gain, these 350 ohm detail monsters reach my usual listening level at 30% volume and the Quickstep is still sounding perfectly clean with a pitch black background.
  
 I think I'll just order a quickstep and call it a day. I might have figured out a way to fit the QS with the 12V battery from the R1 amp and maybe even the charging circuit but I guess I really ought to order one of my own before I break out the soldering gear...


----------



## Sorensiim

Seriously, the Tzar 350 is a quirky little IEM. It is not for everyone. It demands the highest quality recordings and the cleanest sounding gear as they are MERCILESS. Anything and everything will be picked up and thrown unfiltered at your eardrums. Poorly mastered compressed files or amps with even the slightest grain will be a pleasure only to the most masochistic of head-fiers. But when you get it right, they beat the ER4 when it comes to clarity and detail retrival. Oh and the 350 ohm impedance quickly dispatches the usual small iem amps. 
  
 The Quickstep gets the Tzar 350 seal of approval. It is driving them comfortably and the background is pitch black while it's doing it. Only downside is that I have discovered a very faint background hiss on Agnes Obel's album "Aventine". But only very faint. All of my listening to the Tzar/Meier combo this morning was done with the stack placed on top of my phone. 3G data, texts and calls - No RFI. Nada, zip, zilch. 
  
 I just an email to Jan Meier: "_One black Quickstep, bitte_".


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Seriously, the Tzar 350 is a quirky little IEM. It is not for everyone. It demands the highest quality recordings and the cleanest sounding gear as they are MERCILESS. Anything and everything will be picked up and thrown unfiltered at your eardrums. Poorly mastered compressed files or amps with even the slightest grain will be a pleasure only to the most masochistic of head-fiers. But when you get it right, they beat the ER4 when it comes to clarity and detail retrival. Oh and the 350 ohm impedance quickly dispatches the usual small iem amps.
> 
> The Quickstep gets the Tzar 350 seal of approval. It is driving them comfortably and the background is pitch black while it's doing it. Only downside is that I have discovered a very faint background hiss on Agnes Obel's album "Aventine". But only very faint. All of my listening to the Tzar/Meier combo this morning was done with the stack placed on top of my phone. 3G data, texts and calls - No RFI. Nada, zip, zilch.
> 
> I just an email to Jan Meier: "*One black Quickstep, bitte*".


 
 Nice!
  
 Only, Jan is actually a Dutch person that moved to germany, so you should send him: "Een zwarte quickstep alstublieft".


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Seriously, the Tzar 350 is a quirky little IEM. It is not for everyone. It demands the highest quality recordings and the cleanest sounding gear as they are MERCILESS. Anything and everything will be picked up and thrown unfiltered at your eardrums. Poorly mastered compressed files or amps with even the slightest grain will be a pleasure only to the most masochistic of head-fiers. But when you get it right, they beat the ER4 when it comes to clarity and detail retrival. Oh and the 350 ohm impedance quickly dispatches the usual small iem amps.
> 
> The Quickstep gets the Tzar 350 seal of approval. It is driving them comfortably and the background is pitch black while it's doing it. Only downside is that I have discovered a very faint background hiss on Agnes Obel's album "Aventine". But only very faint. All of my listening to the Tzar/Meier combo this morning was done with the stack placed on top of my phone. 3G data, texts and calls - No RFI. Nada, zip, zilch.
> 
> *I just an email to Jan Meier: "One black Quickstep, bitte". *


 
 Wow, congrats on purchase then. You make me feel like getting it too while there is a discount but I guess a dap is more important in my case so I shall wait


----------



## Sorensiim

It's being shipped today and Jan Meier just confirmed that yes, I could totally hook a 12V battery to the DC input of the Quickstep. Building a rechargeable 12V quickstep in a regular rectangular case should be a fun little project


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> It's being shipped today and Jan Meier just confirmed that yes, I could totally hook a 12V battery to the DC input of the Quickstep. Building a rechargeable 12V quickstep in a regular rectangular case should be a fun little project


 
 I ain't a fortune teller but I can see your future. I see "fun" there


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> I ain't a fortune teller but I can see your future. I see "fun" there


 
 Fun and/or electrocution.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Fun and/or electrocution.


 
 I was considering you as a careful guy


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> I was considering you as a careful guy


 
 I broke my own elbow with a hammer once. And sawed myself in the thigh. I love working with tools, I'm just not very good at it.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I broke my own elbow with a hammer once. And sawed myself in the thigh. I love working with tools, I'm just not very good at it.


 
 I felt a slight disturbance in your future, you might want to take some extra steps to ensure your safety while working with those daps


----------



## Howlin Fester

sorensiim said:


> I just an email to Jan Meier: "_One black Quickstep, bitte_".


 
 Congrats on the decision!  Please keep this thread rolling...  I like it very much.  One man's journey through his DX50, amp, and iem gear. And possibly a little DIY and amputation thrown in for good measure.  All this, with his friends throwing in comments and suggestions.  It's nice to read a positive thread with very little bickering and whining.
  
 By the way.  I'm listening to JJ Grey and Mofro right now through the DX50 and AKG702s.  No amp.  If you like rock and roll-swamp blues, and don't know JJ Grey, I highly recommend everything he has done, and his latest "This River" is an awesome place to start.  I'm listening to the Blackwater album before work this morning and his song Ho-cakes has me cracking up.
  
 But back on track.  Way to go with the Meier!  I know you will love it.  Let us know when it arrives and how the break-in goes and how it opens up, etc.


----------



## Sorensiim

I'll be sure to keep you guys posted, even if it means typing with my toes after attempting to use tools. I just had a look on the R1 pcb and while I could probably break off the charging circuit and fit it back in the R1 case along with the quickstep PCB, my neanderthal brain just realised that cutting the R1 pcb would most certainly kill the R1.
  
 Time to scrounge a 12V charging circuit off something else...


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> I'll be sure to keep you guys posted, even if it means typing with my toes after attempting to use tools. I just had a look on the R1 pcb and while I could probably break off the charging circuit and fit it back in the R1 case along with the quickstep PCB, my neanderthal brain just realised that cutting the R1 pcb would most certainly kill the R1.
> 
> Time to scrounge a 12V charging circuit off something else...


 
 Are you just wanting to do this project for the lolz? The quickstep runs fine from 9v batteries right?


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Are you just wanting to do this project for the lolz? The quickstep runs fine from 9v batteries right?


 
 Absolutely! Sounds spectacular while doing it as well. I just happen to suffer from a disorder commonly known as MATT. This handy infographic should explain it:


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Absolutely! Sounds spectacular while doing it as well. I just happen to suffer from a disorder commonly known as MATT. This handy infographic should explain it:


 
 Yeah, I know that feel.
  
 You know what be really freaking awesome? If you could have that 12v battery, charged through usb!


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Yeah, I know that feel.
> 
> You know what be really freaking awesome? If you could have that 12v battery, charged through usb!


 
 Charging a 12V battery with a 5V supply might take a while... Meh, anything can be done, I guess. I'll go ask some more knowledgable people about this project!


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Charging a 12V battery with a 5V supply might take a while... Meh, anything can be done, I guess. I'll go ask some more knowledgable people about this project!


 
 I am also curious. In the future I might get one of them. If you manage to put a charging system in it, I would send mine to you to do the same


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Charging a 12V battery with a 5V supply might take a while... Meh, anything can be done, I guess. I'll go ask some more knowledgable people about this project!


 
 Yeah that's what I suspected. But it would be a cool feature nonetheless!


----------



## pOOB73

sorensiim said:


> Charging a 12V battery with a 5V supply might take a while... Meh, anything can be done, I guess. I'll go ask some more knowledgable people about this project!


 
  
 Using one of these 12V batteries should also solve your concerns about the reverse pyramid stack:


----------



## Sorensiim

Which car battery sounds the best? Are they available with silver terminals? Should I use two of them in a balanced configuration?

I wish Rudi was here to answer all these questions!


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Which car battery sounds the best? Are they available with silver terminals? Should I use two of them in a balanced configuration?
> 
> I wish Rudi was here to answer all these questions!


 
 Haha, I think an engineer might do a better job answering those questions. Ask Jan Meier!


----------



## pOOB73

Call me a copycat, but I've just ordered a Meier Audio Corda Quickstep too. I already love the sound of the stock DX50 internal amp. It opened the veil a bit further and reveals more detail on almost any album I know in and out with strong, deep and controlled bass, nice midrange and pretty clear highs.
 It almost makes me want to buy new speakers for my home system now and I guess the quickstep will accomplish just that.
 Now I can imagine why the Bowers & Wilkins Nautilus sounded IMHO worse than my home system (B&W CM7, bi amped), because they revealed so much more detail on the possibly not so perfect recording. I believe I heard digital artefacts on a CD. Could have been an old/bad mastering.
  
 Looking forward to the Quickstep.


----------



## Sorensiim

Copycat. 






Also, I spent 4 hours today with DX50 -> Quickstep -> 8.A. You're in for a treat


----------



## pOOB73

sorensiim said:


> Copycat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Good to hear.


----------



## precsmo

don lehrer said:


> My wallet thinks the same, but I agree to disagree. My quest is between the Corda 2Stepdance, the Headstage Arrow (3g or 4t?) and the Leckerton Audio uha-6s-mkii and maybe just maybe when my wallet wins then the C&C :rolleyes:




I have both but the arrow amp will not be great for sensitive IEMs with BA drivers. I don't hear so much difference between them with large headphone, but quickstep is definitely much much more refined with my CIEM as CIEM can be so revealing that a slight change of source can be apparent. Don't get me wrong. Arrow amp is a master piece to me too but definitely not for my CIEM. Especially comparing the quickstep to the DX50 phone out. The quality difference can be so huge that I've never bother with the phone out!


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> Copycat.
> 
> 
> Also, I spent 4 hours today with DX50 -> Quickstep -> 8.A. You're in for a treat


 
 I'm curious, how much more performance do the 8.A give over the 4.A?


----------



## pOOB73

marleybob217 said:


> I'm curious, how much more performance do the 8.A give over the 4.A?


 
 Do the maths.. exactly double.


----------



## Marleybob217

poob73 said:


> Do the maths.. exactly double.


 
 Haha, if only stuff worked like that on head-fi!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Charging a 12V battery with a 5V supply might take a while... Meh, anything can be done, I guess. I'll go ask some more knowledgable people about this project!




Soren I saw this product on the following site you might be interested in:

http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> I'm curious, how much more performance do the 8.A give over the 4.A?


 
 Depends on what you're after. The 4.A (4.Ai, haven't had the pleasure of the ciem version) is a very nice all-round iem, good for just about anything you trow at it and not too picky about source or material. The 8.A has a slightly more laid back presentation but with details in spades and a treble that just keeps going without ever getting shrill or sibilant. That, and the bass will knock the fillings out of your teeth


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Soren I saw this product on the following site you might be interested in:
> 
> http://www.powerstream.com/PST-MP3500.htm


 
 Not for my audiostack but that's a pretty interesting product. Might need one of those to throw in my Go-Bag... 
  
  
 (My Go-Bag is a Timbuk2 Classic messenger and holds my laptop, chargers, my Kindle Paperwhite, a Peli 1020 with my ciems, a Peli 1060 with my basic set of tools, sometimes an otterbox with my Rendition 1 amp, sometimes an Otterbox with the 4.Ai and Tzar 350, pens, pills, RSA vpn token, spare glasses, Gerber multitool and a few cables... Luck favors the overly prepared.)


----------



## Sorensiim

Yeah, I know I already ordered the Quickstep, but does anyone around here have experience with the Ibasso T5?


----------



## Dopaminer

This has been a fun read so far, one step ahead of my own situation.  Batch 7 dx50 is currently being tracked from HK to Tokyo and I`m also struggling (oh, the 1st-world problems!) with the amping decision.  I have the ALO Continental V2, which I love, but am seeking something new, and hopefully `better`.  
  
 PB2 ?  RSA something?   I need to drive my iems AND my HD800s  
  
 The Meier stuff sounds great, but due to my worse-than-OCD E.A.R condition ( Extreme Anal Retentiveness), there is no way I can have something shaped like that in my life, never mind strapped to my DAP.  
  
 Someone earlier mentioned the Just Audio aha-120 and there`s a shop here with one for >$500, so that is my other, non-balanced obsession at the moment.  
  
 Congrats on the decision and let`s see how that DIY battery projects goes.
  
 d


----------



## AmberOzL

dopaminer said:


> This has been a fun read so far, one step ahead of my own situation.  Batch 7 dx50 is currently being tracked from HK to Tokyo and I`m also struggling (oh, the 1st-world problems!) with the amping decision.  I have the ALO Continental V2, which I love, but am seeking something new, and hopefully `better`.
> 
> PB2 ?  RSA something?   I need to drive my iems AND my HD800s
> 
> ...


 

 AHA-120 seems to be quite perfect however gets very little attention here in head fi. If Quickstep's shape is really annoying you, you might want to give it a try to AHA-120. I also consider it for future too most probably pair with FiiO X5 if I need more power for my SE5way.


----------



## BucketInABucket

What about the Apex Glacier?


----------



## Barra

Has anyone tried the Portaphile 627x with the DX50 and CIEMs?
  
 At 2.75″ x 4″  x 1.12″ it is a pretty good size match up. I've heard nothing but stellar reviews about how it matches up with the DX100. Though it is pricey at $599 so I what to know if it will make a $500 sound improvement over my BH2 which is already awesome.


----------



## AmberOzL

Portaphile 627 is accepted one of the best amps ever produced but due to its pathetic battery life, it couldn't get much attention I am afraid. I don't know much about 627X, is it just 627 with bigger battery / size?


----------



## Mihis

Have you noticed that DX50 shape is slightly chamfered in similar fashion as Quickstep. So you could claim that it's actually perfect match for Quickstep


----------



## Barra

amberozl said:


> Portaphile 627 is accepted one of the best amps ever produced but due to its pathetic battery life, it couldn't get much attention I am afraid. I don't know much about 627X, is it just 627 with bigger battery / size?


 
 The 627x is supposed to be the same design with case accommodating a 10 hour vs. 627 4 hour battery. Rudi hear a different signature though when comparing his friends 627/627x. The x provided more clarity throughout with the 627 sounding more tube amp like. That was the only comparison I could find. I was hoping to find someone that had paired it with the DX50 to see how it does.


----------



## howdy

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, I know I already ordered the Quickstep, but does anyone around here have experience with the Ibasso T5?



I've wondered that as well, also if there is anyone that heard the Ibasso D42 as well?


----------



## Sorensiim

barra said:


> The 627x is supposed to be the same design with case accommodating a 10 hour vs. 627 4 hour battery. Rudi hear a different signature though when comparing his friends 627/627x. The x provided more clarity throughout with the 627 sounding more tube amp like. That was the only comparison I could find. I was hoping to find someone that had paired it with the DX50 to see how it does.


 
 Rudi can also hear the difference between two different SD cards, so... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 Regarding the 627; I'd rather get the regular 627 and use it with a charger at my desk than the 627X. Unless I was shopping for something to double as a blunt weapon and/or doorstop.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, I know I already ordered the Quickstep, but does anyone around here have experience with the Ibasso T5?




I had the amp for the length of the return period and I ended up returning it. The device actually died because of heavy static and it popped like hell but when it worked it was nice. The size of the buttons drove me crazy, if you have fat fingers forget it. I wanted to replace my T3D and the T5 made sense then. Am I glad I returned it , the pico performs way better and it is rock solid, the output were about comparable however the pico had the edge. I hope it answered your question; my take stay away from it it isn't wort it.


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> PB2 ?  RSA something?   I need to drive my iems AND my HD800s
> 
> The Meier stuff sounds great, but due to my worse-than-OCD E.A.R condition ( Extreme Anal Retentiveness), there is no way I can have something shaped like that in my life, never mind strapped to my DAP.


 
 I bought the Meier because of the fantastic sound. The shape of the Meier is the reason I'm still looking at amps...If I had the HD800 I'd probably just order an Intruder and be done with it.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I bought the Meier because of the fantastic sound. The shape of the Meier is the reason I'm still looking at amps...If I had the HD800 I'd probably just order an Intruder and be done with it.




Sounds like you met your match 



mihis said:


> Have you noticed that DX50 shape is slightly chamfered in similar fashion as Quickstep. So you could claim that it's actually perfect match for Quickstep




Hmm, no. The shape is totally different and kind a pointy on both sides, not the kind of shape that attracts my liking, I would rather wanna stay in the rectangular realm, including the inverted pyramid stacked with rectangularly shaped amps.

Now if you want a perfect stack cough..cough, the RSA intruder and the DX50 are both perfect pair, I don't stack both as portable because the Intruder is still a heavy amp even though it is constructed with light material, the battery is the guilty party, also it will last about 7 hours of play, not an issue on your regular commute but could be a killer on an intercontinental flight. Would be just fine on a company electrical grid though. . Here we go I said my piece.


----------



## musicheaven

Soren I have a few questions about the QuickStep:

Jan's amp shows regulated power input, that would mean that the regular wallwart would be out of question correct?

Knowing that a clean regulated DC input makes all the difference, wouldn't you say that is his claim to sonic fame? I checked the mentioned components and those are off the shelf mouser parts, some slightly expensive I might add, but nothing exceptional. How would you describe his design that sets it apart from the others? I am asking because Jan runs a holidays special and it's damn tempting but I would want to make sure it would beat the RSA (tough amp to beat by the way).


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Soren I have a few questions about the QuickStep:
> 
> Jan's amp shows regulated power input, that would mean that the regular wallwart would be out of question correct?
> 
> Knowing that a clean regulated DC input makes all the difference, wouldn't you say that is his claim to sonic fame? I checked the mentioned components and those are off the shelf mouser parts, some slightly expensive I might add, but nothing exceptional. How would you describe his design that sets it apart from the others? I am asking because Jan runs a holidays special and it's damn tempting but I would want to make sure it would beat the RSA (tough amp to beat by the way).


 
 I used it with a 15V regulated PSU, as well as the DX100 charger (perfect fit) and running it off a cheap-as-chips 9V battery. Zero sonic difference to my ears, but I haven't listened extensively for it either. There's a lot of effort put into cleaning the power in the Quickstep. I think there's no "magic" to the sound, just an exceptionally well thought out circuitry and the use of active balanced ground. I'm seriously looking into fitting it into another case as it is sonically darn near perfect to me.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I used it with a 15V regulated PSU, as well as the DX100 charger (perfect fit) and running it off a cheap-as-chips 9V battery. Zero sonic difference to my ears, but I haven't listened extensively for it either. There's a lot of effort put into cleaning the power in the Quickstep. I think there's no "magic" to the sound, just an exceptionally well thought out circuitry and the use of active balanced ground. I'm seriously looking into fitting it into another case as it is sonically darn near perfect to me.




Thanks I think you said it, active balanced ground, I believe the T5 claimed to have such circuitry but really wish it would have not died cause iBasso claimed that it was better than the D12 with the double dacs, hard to believe to be honest, I thought it was an iBasso marketing blitz 

Well you read my mind, I just can't use this case at all, I would want to house it in a rectangularly shaped box but then you get into custom housing if you can find one close enough to fit the circuitry. What did you have in mind for the casing? 

The Pico Power is truly the perfect casing I'd love to carry around but the battery only setup kind a ruin it for me although if it will last long enough I guess I have no issues charging two spares while using one. You could also do the same and have a 9 volt battery charger handy as long as you don't change them every 7 hours  I think the pico lasts longer though.


----------



## Sorensiim

For a long time I didn't even consider the Meier amps because off the odd shape, but now that I've heard the Quickstep I'm just looking for a better case for it. I think it would fit just fine in the R1 case, but that would require new front and rear plates.


----------



## musicheaven

I think you should consider the Classic+Daccord Meier combo as your desktop rig, you said you want to listen to your music at your desk. The classic is the amp with all the grounding features that produce clean sound and the Daccord is the double Wolfson dac unit. The two would be a fire power and the price is amazingly right, systems out there of same caliber would run you twice the cost. That would be your desktop rig end-game 

By the way they are all rectangular!


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> I think you should consider the Classic+Daccord Meier combo as your desktop rig, you said you want to listen to your music at your desk. The classic is the amp with all the grounding features that produce clean sound and the Daccord is the double Wolfson dac unit. The two would be a fire power and the price is amazingly right, systems out there of same caliber would run you twice the cost. That would be your desktop rig end-game
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Really not looking for a desktop rig, despite listening at my desk. I like having one rig I can just pick up and take with me. Also, using my computer as a source sucks when using a laptop to run 6-7 virtual computers while RDP'ing to 3 servers and remote controlling two other hosts... The music stutters when the computer is trying to keep up and that gets annoying real quick.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Really not looking for a desktop rig, despite listening at my desk. I like having one rig I can just pick up and take with me. Also, using my computer as a source sucks when using a laptop to run 6-7 virtual computers while RDP'ing to 3 servers and remote controlling two other hosts... The music stutters when the computer is trying to keep up and that gets annoying real quick.




Just a suggestion, truly though you sound like you don't need an amp. Can't you just use the DX50 by itself?

I have 3 pcs on my desk so one will be unused so no lags there but they don't allow us to connect USB devices on them so no rigs for us.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Just a suggestion, truly though you sound like you don't need an amp. Can't you just use the DX50 by itself?
> 
> I have 3 pcs on my desk so one will be unused so no lags there but they don't allow us to connect USB devices on them so no rigs for us.


 
 It's not about power, it's about sound quality. The Quickstep (and the Heir R1) sounds quite a bit better than the headphone output from the DX50


----------



## Marleybob217

Oh my, I did some calculations, and apparently I have spent €1300 since July on headphone related equipment...
  
 If I'm not thoroughly impressed by the performances of the quickstep vs the O2, I might have to return it...


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> Oh my, I did some calculations, and apparently I have spent €1300 since July on headphone related equipment...
> 
> If I'm not thoroughly impressed by the performances of the quickstep vs the O2, I might have to return it...


 

 You are not a newbie either but I guess the rule repeats itself, Welcome to Head-Fi, Sorry about your wallet.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> You are not a newbie either but I guess the rule repeats itself, Welcome to Head-Fi, Sorry about your wallet.


 
 Thanks 
  
 Now let's hope I thoroughly enjoy the AKG K702 anniversary...


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> I bought the Meier because of the fantastic sound. The shape of the Meier is the reason I'm still looking at amps...If I had the HD800 I'd probably just order an Intruder and be done with it.


 
 Intruder, and not SR71B?  So you would bypass the dx50 DAC in favor of the RSA ? 
  
 DHL says my dx50 has finished processing through the Tokyo depot, so I`m sitting here hoping they deliver on a Saturday night.  I picked up two 64gb micro SDs this afternoon so I`m ready to roll.


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> Intruder, and not SR71B?  So you would bypass the dx50 DAC in favor of the RSA ?
> 
> DHL says my dx50 has finished processing through the Tokyo depot, so I`m sitting here hoping they deliver on a Saturday night.  I picked up two 64gb micro SDs this afternoon so I`m ready to roll.



Intruder has an updated amp compared to the SR71B, the Intruder DAC only has USB input and is thus useless with the DX50 

Should a used SR71B pop up at a fair price in the EU, I just might bite tho.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Intruder has an updated amp compared to the SR71B, the Intruder DAC only has USB input and is thus useless with the DX50
> 
> Should a used SR71B pop up at a fair price in the EU, I just might bite tho.




Not anymore, the updated 71b has a similar circuitry than the Intruder and makes it a better choice if you don't want the USB connection from the Intruder.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Not anymore, the updated 71b has a similar circuitry than the Intruder and makes it a better choice if you don't want the USB connection from the Intruder.


 
 Ahh, fair enough! If I were ordering them new from RSA, I'd probably still go with the Intruder. $50 for a perfectly decent built-in dac I can use when watching movies on my laptop? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Ahh, fair enough! If I were ordering them new from RSA, I'd probably still go with the Intruder. $50 for a perfectly decent built-in dac I can use when watching movies on my laptop? Don't mind if I do!




That's what I told myself, 50$ it's hard to make a case for it. Please go watch a movie, I've already done that and it sounds thunderous


----------



## Sorensiim

Quickstep vs. Rendition 1 size comparison:
  

  

  
 If I'm to build a rechargeable Quickstep, I think I have devised a plan. I can get 11.1V lipo cells AND a balanced charger for less than the price of ONE 520mah rechargeable 9V battery. I should be able to fit the Quickstep PCB and the lipo battery inside a case and then hook the battery up to the DC input port. The charging plug on the battery I'd solder to a 4-way connector on the back plate, possibly a 4-pin mini-xlr. The charging plug from the battery would then be used to make a cable from the balanced charger to the amp. End result: A Quickstep in a rectangular case with 20+ hours of battery life. Biggest problem will probably be getting the faceplates to look nice, but Schaeffer AG should be able to solve that I guess...
  
*Project LipoStep! *


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> [insert evil plan here]
> *Project LipoStep! *


 
 Well, good luck on your project, I have a feeling like it is gonna end up nicely


----------



## headwhacker

I think it's difficult to find an amp for DX50 that will make a substantial increase in SQ without sacrificing portability a bit.
  
 The DX50 alone already has very good SQ. Heck, it can even drive my BeyerD T1 and still give pleasing SQ.
  
 If I want to pair a separate amp to DX50 I don't want the added bulk of the usual suspects of portable amplifiers out there. There are only a few options for small/slim amps which in my opinion barely surpass if not just equal the power/quality output of the DX50 (some may be below it).
  
 It's rather interesting if there exists a slim amp with exactly the same footprint as DX50. Plus a substantial SQ improvement with more power output to boot.
  
 This is my dilemma with DX50.


----------



## AmberOzL

headwhacker said:


> I think it's difficult to find an amp for DX50 that will make a substantial increase in SQ without sacrificing portability a bit.
> 
> The DX50 alone already has very good SQ. Heck, it can even drive my BeyerD T1 and still give pleasing SQ.
> 
> ...


 

 Portaphile 627. Excellent except the battery life. 4 hours only.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> I think it's difficult to find an amp for DX50 that will make a substantial increase in SQ without sacrificing portability a bit.
> 
> The DX50 alone already has very good SQ. Heck, it can even drive my BeyerD T1 and still give pleasing SQ.
> 
> ...


 
  
 You just can't win it all, you want small and yet not smaller than the DX50 which when multiplied by two is too big. I have a combo that Soren hates lmao but when you hold it in your hand, the amp fits nicely in the palm of it while the DX50 side is nicely nested in it so to me that is the ultimum  portability. If you do not want bulk, then no amps that is probably the best advice you are going to get else go pick a Pico Slim and deal with the inverted pyramid issue (really though this isn't the Pyramid of Egypt). Once you will travel with it, you'll forget that shape very quickly. Now forget about the IC, it was not built for this combo so I made the best out of it but will eventually shorten the length and use shorted plugs. Also, replace the elastic band with Velcro if that suits your fancy.
  
 By the way that shape is exactly how you hand looks like holding an object, why do you think the bowls are rounded at the edge, because you can wrap your hands around it, not with an unnatural square shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As far as the SQ improvement, that is personal and you may hear things I don't so I leave it up to you to find out.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Quickstep vs. Rendition 1 size comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Long live LipoStep!!! Soren keep us in the loop with your amazing home brewed project. I think when you are done, call Jan and show him what you have done, he might change the shape of his amp in a near future, maybe not. 
  
 While you are at it, change those electro caps for some SuperCaps instead, they act as battery charger and have quick release, they are expensive but your power delivery will be more static, they can really pack up a large amount of charges. Vinnie uses it in his AK mods, he does not call them SC but that amount is listed are the only ones that can deliver such large capacitance. Also the Wima caps are not the best ones to use, I would go with a Kemet instead, those pink caps. The Kemet are built precisely and are so stable they improve the SQ dramatically.


----------



## headwhacker

How did you guys get your hands on pico power. It seems not yet available on headamp website.


----------



## musicheaven

headwhacker said:


> Hos did you guys get your hands on pico power. It seems not yet available on headamp website.


 
  
 It is you go to select the Order tab menu on Justin's website, it will take you to the order page that has the Pico Power listed with the pricing.
  
 Pick a nice Red one, I have the slim in red and it is a work of art, pretty to show around. Just be careful they are more visible and easier to pick pocket. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
http://www.headamp.com/order/index.htm


----------



## Dopaminer

musicheaven said:


> It is you go to select the Order tab menu on Justin's website, it will take you to the order page that has the Pico Power listed with the pricing.
> 
> Pick a nice Red one, I have the slim in red and it is a work of art, pretty to show around. Just be careful they are more visible and easier to pick pocket.
> 
> ...


 
 "Ships in 4-6 weeks" is a bit lame though.  It`s available on ebay now.  
  
 Gawd - that raw polished aluminum looks amazing !


----------



## musicheaven

dopaminer said:


> "Ships in 4-6 weeks" is a bit lame though.  It`s available on ebay now.
> 
> Gawd - that raw polished aluminum looks amazing !


 
  
 Go to the Pico Power discussion thread, Justin has shown some pics of how those enclosure are being built, this guys looks for perfection and it shows, they fit to the T. If I was showing you my Pico Slim you would find out that those were machined from the same aluminum block. You can only achieve this match with strict low tolerance for misfit. Last time I checked he has changed his US enclosure maker and the results are just astounding. It is a nice amp to parade around, I also like the faux letter case which is nicer than anything that sells out there and it is included with the amp. There is no paint on the amp but it is anodized so last forever and looks beautiful. It might not be 4-6 weeks depending if he had some in stock, I gather that the black and silver would be the most common. I would drop a PM to see how long you would have to wait for a specific one. I did not wait 4 to 6 weeks for mine but again, it isn't the PP.
  
 Ebay as you mentioned is another option but you are dealing with a company selling HeadAmp goods which probably does not matter because you would get the warranty through Justin's business anyway which is a 3 year coverage.
 It is worth the wait, the end result is an amp that you want to keep for years so what's a few weeks?


----------



## gmahler2u

it's from Japan however, how did they get the amp?


----------



## gmahler2u

it's cool looking!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## musicheaven

gmahler2u said:


> it's from Japan however, how did they get the amp?


 
  They seem to have a business relationship with HeadAmp, they claim to be their authorized dealer in Japan.


----------



## gmahler2u

the picture of pico power is similar to kojo km01.  not same but similar.


----------



## musicheaven

gmahler2u said:


> the picture of pico power is similar to kojo km01.  not same but similar.




Is this some kind of copycat?


----------



## Poimandres

I am surprised that noone has mentioned the pico dac/amp. I agree about the inverted pyramid stack however the pico is a great piece of gear, sounds great and measures extremely well. 2.74 x 2 x .86 in inches of course. The WM8740 and it implementation (usb to I2S then upsampled to 24/96) is just icing on the cake.


----------



## musicheaven

poimandres said:


> I am surprised that noone has mentioned the pico dac/amp. I agree about the inverted pyramid stack however the pico is a great piece of gear, sounds great and measures extremely well. 2.74 x 2 x .86 in inches of course. The WM8740 and it implementation (usb to I2S then upsampled to 24/96) is just icing on the cake.


 
 Thanks Soren for that, one of his conditions was no inverted pyramid scheme 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 But I agree with you, my very first HeadAmp amp was the Pico Dac/Amp in black which I exchanged for the Pico Slim in Red lol. The only thing I did not like about the Pico Amp/Dac was the frontal input and output which played havoc with my connectors, always cramped in there. Otherwise an amazing amp and a fantastic DAC.


----------



## Poimandres

X2 for an all in one I dont think there is better out there yet. Not quite the 627 but it isnt that far off plus the dac is great if you have redbooks ripped into flacs as I do.


----------



## Dopaminer

But the dx50`s dac is excellent already, no? 
  
 I wouldn`t know, because #%!*#/ing DHL thinks it`s a bank, and doesn`t work on weekends, and this is a long weekend in Japan, and so my dx50 is sitting peacefully in some Tokyo depot until #%!*#/ing TUESDAY ! 
  
  
gmahler2u I want your A☐P amp. . . .


----------



## gmahler2u

I'm waiting...it's coming January


----------



## Sorensiim

My Quickstep just arrived so I could finally ditch the rubber bands - DualLoc and rubber feet is the only way to fly! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  

  
 Next up: Getting a low-profile IC, then looking into Project LipoStep...


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> My Quickstep just arrived so I could finally ditch the rubber bands - DualLoc and rubber feet is the only way to fly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Nice! My quickstep should arrive today 
 I'm planning to use the 9v batteries from the O2 for the quickstep. I've already found a psu for the quickstep, which I will buy when I decide to keep the quickstep or not.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> My Quickstep just arrived so I could finally ditch the rubber bands - DualLoc and rubber feet is the only way to fly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Very nice, kind a sitting high on the Amp 

This picture is about to change with your LipoStep. :wink_face:


----------



## headwhacker

If you could make it half the thickness I might ask you to make me one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> My Quickstep just arrived so I could finally ditch the rubber bands - DualLoc and rubber feet is the only way to fly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hey I`ve never used that Dual loc stuff before:  how does it attach to the devices?  Does it come with a sticky side, and does it come off cleanly if you want to get rid of it?  I don`t really dig the rubber bands.  I`ve been using some velcro straps but it looks quite nasty. . .


----------



## musicheaven

dopaminer said:


> Hey I`ve never used that Dual loc stuff before:  how does it attach to the devices?  Does it come with a sticky side, and does it come off cleanly if you want to get rid of it?  I don`t really dig the rubber bands.  I`ve been using some velcro straps but it looks quite nasty. . .




A different name for Velcro tapes or 3-M dual lock (fancy name for Velcro) both sides stick to the device using strong tape material and the other side is just the velour pad and other the tiny hooks. You can get the tape from here in the US:

http://www.uline.com/Grp_288/Velcro-Hook-Loop-Tape?pricode=WG313&gclid=CPzJ2ajPy7oCFallOgodXVMABQ&gclsrc=aw.ds

Just remember that if the glue on the tape is not strong, the hook part will pill itself off the device, so it is a balance between heavy glue and removability. The dual lock from 3M seems to be softer and not as sticky as the Velcro so in theory you should be able to rip it off when not needed anymore but you might also run the risk of having the dap or the amp falling off if you carry it manually and you are holding on one device only.


----------



## head-hi

Has anybody seen this?:
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop/x/3749045
  
 I'm in for the $398 bundle.


----------



## musicheaven

head-hi said:


> Has anybody seen this?:
> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/geek-pulse-a-digital-audio-awesomifier-for-your-desktop/x/3749045
> 
> I'm in for the $398 bundle.




Not a bad price but no ideas what DAC they are actually using. They talked about some DAC from some known company however I have never heard of them. Do you have any documental references to the DAC being used?


----------



## head-hi

ESS Sabre 9018K2M (for now)
  
http://www.head-fi.org/t/687851/geek-pulse-geek-desktop-dac-amp-by-light-harmonics


----------



## musicheaven

head-hi said:


> ESS Sabre 9018K2M (for now)
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/687851/geek-pulse-geek-desktop-dac-amp-by-light-harmonics




Wow the specs on this fella are incredible, not bad at all for a Sabre DAC implementation.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> A different name for Velcro tapes or 3-M dual lock (fancy name for Velcro) both sides stick to the device using strong tape material and the other side is just the velour pad and other the tiny hooks. You can get the tape from here in the US:
> 
> http://www.uline.com/Grp_288/Velcro-Hook-Loop-Tape?pricode=WG313&gclid=CPzJ2ajPy7oCFallOgodXVMABQ&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> Just remember that if the glue on the tape is not strong, the hook part will pill itself off the device, so it is a balance between heavy glue and removability. The dual lock from 3M seems to be softer and not as sticky as the Velcro so in theory you should be able to rip it off when not needed anymore but you might also run the risk of having the dap or the amp falling off if you carry it manually and you are holding on one device only.


 
 Nope. Not at all, actually. You haven't used Dualloc I see. It's not like Velcro at all... 
  
 This is Velcro:

  
 This is DualLock:

 Both sides look like that. It doesn't grab onto anything and everything like Velcro does, but two pieces of DualLoc will "click" together and actually lock in place VERY securely. Here's the rather heavy R1 amp DualLoc'ed to my DX100:

 Trust me, it's not like Velcro at all, and unlike cheap hook & loop Velcro imitations, it doesn't "peel off" either. Go grab some off ebay and try it out yourselves, you'll love it.
  
 Edit: I peeled it off my DX100 after having it on for about a year: Zero residue left. 
 Edit 2: Grab the "low profile" version and it'll only add about 2mm to the hight of your stack once clicked together.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Nope. Not at all, actually. You haven't used Dualloc I see. It's not like Velcro at all...
> 
> This is Velcro:
> 
> ...




Thanks Soren for your vote of confidence, you got another dual lock convert, I better get a few inches of this sticky stuff


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Thanks Soren for your vote of confidence, you got another dual lock convert, I better get a few inches of this sticky stuff


 
 It's pretty cheap off ebay, so you might as well give it a shot


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> It's pretty cheap off ebay, so you might as well give it a shot




Absolutely I wanna be part of the dual lock club!


----------



## spurxiii

Just ordered the dual lock because of you Soren. Ta


----------



## spurxiii

Oops wrong quote


----------



## spurxiii

Got the dual lock


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Just ordered the dual lock because of you Soren. Ta


 
 I can live with that - at least it's a reasonably cheap thing  I talked you into!


----------



## musicheaven

I just purchased couple of feet of dual lock fastener and I feel great 

Here, I got it out of my chest.

Thanks Soren for the resourceful tip, never again will I use rubber bands! Well maybe to just use it as a friendly weapon once in a while but not the thick one, pretty useless now.


----------



## Dopaminer

I`m going to buy a 50 meter roll and dual loc everything in my life to everything else.


----------



## musicheaven

dopaminer said:


> I`m going to buy a 50 meter roll and dual loc everything in my life to everything else.




lol, that's exactly what I was thinking 

I checked the net and a good roll of low profile 10 feet is roughly around 25$ so not too cheap but again not bad. You can dual lock your bumps to a chair no problem with that


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> lol, that's exactly what I was thinking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 10 feet of dual lock should be plenty... I'm using a total of about 4 inches for my rig


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> 10 feet of dual lock should be plenty... I'm using a total of about 4 inches for my rig




Agreed but I played the cheap fella and only got couple of feet for close to 10$, I was thinking I don't have that many gadgets to dual lock to. I might regret my decision later.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I also kind of want to do a lipostep mod now but I still have to decide whether to get a Pico power or quickstep!


----------



## purk

musicheaven said:


> Go to the Pico Power discussion thread, Justin has shown some pics of how those enclosure are being built, this guys looks for perfection and it shows, they fit to the T. If I was showing you my Pico Slim you would find out that those were machined from the same aluminum block. You can only achieve this match with strict low tolerance for misfit. Last time I checked he has changed his US enclosure maker and the results are just astounding. It is a nice amp to parade around, I also like the faux letter case which is nicer than anything that sells out there and it is included with the amp. There is no paint on the amp but it is anodized so last forever and looks beautiful. It might not be 4-6 weeks depending if he had some in stock, I gather that the black and silver would be the most common. I would drop a PM to see how long you would have to wait for a specific one. I did not wait 4 to 6 weeks for mine but again, it isn't the PP.
> 
> Ebay as you mentioned is another option but you are dealing with a company selling HeadAmp goods which probably does not matter because you would get the warranty through Justin's business anyway which is a 3 year coverage.
> It is worth the wait, the end result is an amp that you want to keep for years so what's a few weeks?


 
  
 I'm loving mine with the DX-50.  A very noticeably improvements in every aspects from the stock headphone out.  The improvements in the depth of the soundstage and much deeper low end are the biggest improvements I've found over the stock.


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> I also kind of want to do a lipostep mod now but I still have to decide whether to get a Pico power or quickstep!




Go get the Pico Power, it's an amazing amp and no messing up plus the enclosure is gorgeous, it's going to make your dap look great!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Why does there have to be TWO great amps available, life would be much simpler if there was only the one to choose


----------



## purk

musicheaven said:


> Go get the Pico Power, it's an amazing amp and no messing up plus the enclosure is gorgeous, it's going to make your dap look great!


 
 Plus it has plenty of power to drive most headphones out there.  The PP & DX-50 are also nearly identical in footprint making it a neat looking combo to boot.  Here's mine.


----------



## musicheaven

purk said:


> Plus it has plenty of power to drive most headphones out there.  The PP & DX-50 are also nearly identical in footprint making it a neat looking combo to boot.  Here's mine.




Those two look wonderful together, perfect footprint. it's truly worth having to switch the rechargeable batteries for that raw power beauty. Now I want one badly. 

Question: if you want to use dura lock fastener, where would you be putting it on? The case or the amp?


----------



## Sorensiim

Dammit, now I want the Pico Power too!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Dammit, now I want the Pico Power too!




Well, do what I do collect them 

Isn't she a beauty?


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> Dammit, now I want the Pico Power too!



Why not both?

(I'm so sorry wallet, I do love you you know)


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> Why not both?
> 
> (I'm so sorry wallet, I do love you you know)




Hahaha, I learned not to look at my wallet else my guilt would just eat me alive. Now I need a new home just to house my new gadgets


----------



## Sorensiim

I tend to settle on gear that just gets out of the way and then focus on the music, not the gear - Hence the 1½ years I spent with the DX100. I only have one set of ears anyway, so I just need that one _perfect_ rig


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'm a student so I have to calculate a lot of costs. Naturally that leads to a lot of indecision and buyer's regret ;-;


----------



## mannkind246

I guess this is the correct place for me to post below questions:
  
 Which is below amp has really improved the stock sound of DX50?
  
 1) BH C&C
 2) T1 Tralucent
 3) C5 JDS Lab
 4) UHA-6SMKII Leckerton
 5) Fiio E12
 6) iBasso PB2
 7) C421 JDS Labs
  
 If you have other great amp (but not the super expesnive like RSA or Alo Audio)  than what I have listed above, feel free to suggest.


----------



## musicheaven

mannkind246 said:


> I guess this is the correct place for me to post below questions:
> 
> Which is below amp has really improved the stock sound of DX50?
> 
> ...




In all the ones you listed, the RSA intruder was the best.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Apparently the C&C BH2 synergizes well.


----------



## Sorensiim

mannkind246 said:


> I guess this is the correct place for me to use the search function


 
 Absolutely!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I tend to settle on gear that just gets out of the way and then focus on the music, not the gear - Hence the 1½ years I spent with the DX100. I only have one set of ears anyway, so I just need that one _perfect_ rig




It's not about how many ears you have, you buy different headphones for different sound signatures so I buy different amps for the same reason, one day I feel like listening to the intruder lush sound, the next the crisp and clean sound of the Pico. It's all about mood. The wallet is the only one spoiling the mood.

Even if I have many amps, there are just some I won't part with because I love how they sound with my different sources, call it synergy or love, it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm a student so I have to calculate a lot of costs. Naturally that leads to a lot of indecision and buyer's regret ;-;




Then I totally understand you, limiting your purchase should be top on your list. The best advice which might prevent you from buying any gear but would maintain your financial sanity is to wait until you have enough to buy some decent hardware. If that's impossible then just the dap with a decent pair of iems should really go a long way.


----------



## mannkind246

musicheaven said:


> In all the ones you listed, the RSA intruder was the best.


 
 I know RSA Intruder but it is too expensive!


----------



## mannkind246

bucketinabucket said:


> Apparently the C&C BH2 synergizes well.


 
 Can you elaborate the sound improvement in DX50 when pairing with C&C BH?


----------



## musicheaven

mannkind246 said:


> I know RSA Intruder but it is too expensive!


.

I know, I am only saying if there was one amp I wanted to keep, this would be the one now that does not mean the other ones are not good.

My second choice, because I listened to Nick 's amps is the Leckerton UHA-6S.MKII, that amp makes so much sense plus you can use the coax in from it and have the DX50 act as a transport. The sound is fantastic and I love the way you can order you op amps, total flexibility and configuration, you can't go wrong with it.


----------



## BucketInABucket

musicheaven"="/t/687288/so-im-looking-for-that-perfect-amp/300#post_9954794 said:
			
		

> wait until you have enough to buy some decent hardware. If that's impossible then just the dap with a decent pair oF iems should really go a long way.



I already bought the MTPGs, HD25 Aluminium (couldn't resist getting that beautiful finish) and DX50, now I'm looking at a full-sized pair of cans (B&W P7 or NAD HP50) and a portable amp (Quickstep or Pico Power). Much buyer's regret to follow 


mannkind246 said:


> Can you elaborate the sound improvement in DX50 when pairing with C&C BH?



I haven't heard the combo myself but many people have praised the DX50 and BH2 pairing, saying how it's a perfect synergy and such.


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> I already bought the MTPGs, HD25 Aluminium (couldn't resist getting that beautiful finish) and DX50, now I'm looking at a full-sized pair of cans (B&W P7 or NAD HP50) and a portable amp (Quickstep or Pico Power). Much buyer's regret to follow
> I haven't heard the combo myself but many people have praised the DX50 and BH2 pairing, saying how it's a perfect synergy and such.




Quickstep might be cheaper however buy a second hand Pico power you can save a bundle and most owners babysit them so no worries. Those are built like tanks.


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> It's not about how many ears you have, you buy different headphones for different sound signatures so I buy different amps for the same reason, one day I feel like listening to the intruder lush sound, the next the crisp and clean sound of the Pico. It's all about mood. The wallet is the only one spoiling the mood.
> 
> Even if I have many amps, there are just some I won't part with because I love how they sound with my different sources, call it synergy or love, it's a beautiful thing.


 
 I've never been good at having different headphones for different signatures. I've been chasing that one magic headphone that will give me goosebumps with Debussy and still be able to knock the fillings out of my teeth with Deadmau5. I found it, but it sure isn't cheap. Now I'm searching for an amp to do the same. The Meier is the closest I've gotten so far, but the low end of the R1 is just delicious.
  


bucketinabucket said:


> I already bought the MTPGs, HD25 Aluminium (couldn't resist getting that beautiful finish) and DX50, now I'm looking at a full-sized pair of cans (B&W P7 or NAD HP50) and a portable amp (Quickstep or Pico Power). Much buyer's regret to follow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I very rarely buy new gear, I much prefer grabbing it used instead - so I can sell it again with very little (or none at all) loss. But the sale on the Meier amps was just impossible for me to ignore!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I've never been good at having different headphones for different signatures. I've been chasing that one magic headphone that will give me goosebumps with Debussy and still be able to knock the fillings out of my teeth with Deadmau5. I found it, but it sure isn't cheap. Now I'm searching for an amp to do the same. The Meier is the closest I've gotten so far, but the low end of the R1 is just delicious.
> 
> I very rarely buy new gear, I much prefer grabbing it used instead - so I can sell it again with very little (or none at all) loss. But the sale on the Meier amps was just impossible for me to ignore!




I understand after all it"s a personal thing, that is just what I like to sample and play music using different amps, some music play better with specific amp even with the same source,

I can tell you that the intruder has been a difficult amp to beat in terms of performance, if I had to choose one, that would be it. When I switch to balance then it becomes clear there aren't anything that can beat it but again, someone down the line will come up with a stelar one. You know it well yourself, it just never ends.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I couldn't find any black Pico powers on sale in the classifieds in head-fi (yes the colour is important to me :3) that's the only reason why I'm still trying to decide.


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> I couldn't find any black Pico powers on sale in the classifieds in head-fi (yes the colour is important to me :3) that's the only reason why I'm still trying to decide.




Too bad, there was one with an insane low price, place a wanted ad and let them know your target price and color preference, you'll be surprise how some people for financial reasons want to part with their amp. It gives you an amp at a better price and you help them get needed cash for some emergency.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Around which target price should I set? I've never tried dealing with the classifieds before.

Edit: would about US$400 be reasonable?


----------



## j0ewhite

musicheaven said:


> In all the ones you listed, the RSA intruder _*was*_ the best.


 
  
 So which one _*is*_ the best now?


----------



## spurxiii

PB2. I'm not much if a reviewer but it just sounds smoother and more detailed. I'm using HiFlights top kit with it . I'm not saying it's the best because I haven't heard anything other than my C5 which I've sold but it improves on the DX50 by quite a bit


----------



## audiofreakie

Can you share some layout of your opamp and buffer that used in your pb2?
Kinda curious since I cant found that kit in my country.


----------



## spurxiii

I got it from Headfi member HiFlight. I believe he has a website but best ask him via pm as his TopKits change every now and then


----------



## headwhacker

I just visited a local audio shop and auditioned the O2 and the D-Zero. There are few other amps from Alo and Ibasso but I don't have much time. I spent almost 30 minutes with the O2 trying to compare it with the DX50's amp. I can't really make a clear difference in SQ except obviously the O2 packs more power.
  
 Compared to D-Zero, my initial impression is it's a step back a little compared to DX50. D-Zero sounded a bit compressed than DX50.
  
 I used my JH16, so I think the comparison with O2 is moot since it does not need much power to drive it to it's full potential. Perhaps a full-size headphone or a hard to drive IEM will show a clear difference.


----------



## Marleybob217

headwhacker said:


> I just visited a local audio shop and auditioned the O2 and the D-Zero. There are few other amps from Alo and Ibasso but I don't have much time. I spent almost 30 minutes with the O2 trying to compare it with the DX50's amp. I can't really make a clear difference in SQ except obviously the O2 packs more power.
> 
> Compared to D-Zero, my initial impression is it's a step back a little compared to DX50. D-Zero sounded a bit compressed than DX50.
> 
> I used my JH16, so I think the comparison with O2 is moot since it does not need much power to drive it to it's full potential. Perhaps a full-size headphone or a hard to drive IEM will show a clear difference.


 
 I'm finding that the O2 has a great improvement over the HO of the DX50 with my quad cIEMs.
 Sounds are so much more defined. The O2 also has a big improvement over the audinst hud-mx1's HO and the JDS C5. 
 But I'm thinking my particular cIEM is very sensitive to amps. I even found less sonic differences with the HD650, back when I only owned fiio products.
 Maybe the JH16 is much less amp picky, but the O2 does a lot more than just add gain. I should receive the Corda quickstep today (I've been saying this for the last 3 days), and I'm very curious how it performs against the O2.


----------



## BeBop Lives

Trying to get some info on Little Dot MK1+ gold vs regular.  Need to know if it will power AKG 701's and HE 400/500....Thanks for the Help!!


----------



## BeBop Lives

marleybob217 said:


> Oh my, I did some calculations, and apparently I have spent €1300 since July on headphone related equipment...
> 
> If I'm not thoroughly impressed by the performances of the quickstep vs the O2, I might have to return it...


 

Is the amount $$$ you spent proportionate to the overall improvement in performance quality ?


----------



## Marleybob217

bebop lives said:


> Is the amount $$$ you spent proportionate to the overall improvement in performance quality ?


 
 Well, they are all seperate devices! I've got a dap, two new amps (quickstep is still pending), a cIEM and the akg anniversary (also pending). So I haven't received half of it, but I've gained a tremendous amount when you look at the utility/sound quality ratio! 
  
But I'm sure, had I spent that amount of money in let's say, the HE500 plus a good amp, I would've gotten a much better SQ. But not so much utility...


----------



## Mihis

I've also spent huge amount of money in these last couple months. Basically I've gotten everything else except headphones
 Maybe I should cut my internet connection so I wouldn't loiter here so much...
  
 Also I just got my hands on my new Quickstep. Pretty sweet thing. Tiny. No batteries yet so can't test it unfortunately.


----------



## Marleybob217

I'm finding it very strange that Sorensiim received his quickstep in 2-3 days (is this correct?) yet after a full 5 workdays I haven't received mine. Considering the distance of germany to the netherlands isn't exactly big.
 I've actually received packages from korea within this time period.
  
 If I haven't received the package the tomorrow, panic will erupt, and I guess Jan will have to contact the postal service.


----------



## damianryan

Can somebody tell me why the Headstage Arrow has not featured in this thread?     In terms of its size it would seem like an ideal partner......


----------



## puskuruk

Anyone can compare dx50+t1 x3+o2 and dx100 ? Because I have o2 and x3 now for er4.


----------



## BeBop Lives

mannkind246 said:


> Can you elaborate the sound improvement in DX50 when pairing with C&C BH?


 

Frankly, BH2 opens up everything...The wider Sound Stage is beautiful.  I very rarely use anything in my ear.  I much prefer Headphones and this small amp has driven everything from ATH900, ATH50, and HE400.  Price per pound can't be beat.
Many Amps just do not improve the sound of the DX50....The BH2 does.


----------



## BeBop Lives

C&C also makes the X02 trhat I understand has more power.  However I have little info and would like to hear more from someone familiar with said X02.


----------



## spurxiii

.

Look no rubber bands


----------



## Barra

bebop lives said:


> mannkind246 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you elaborate the sound improvement in DX50 when pairing with C&C BH?
> ...


 
 The DX50/BH2 value depends on the headphone. It adds a lot to my NT6 Pros and my LCD2s, but has less wow with my HD595s. The HD595s still sound better, but not enough to justify the inconvenience on the road.
  
 While the DX50 is ripe with clarity and detail, it is a bit flat and non-involving compared to adding the BH2. The BH2 takes the texturing from a 2D to a 3D sound adding feeling and emotion that gives you goosebumps. It also adds a euphoric feel and slam throughout the frequency range while retaining the clarity.
  
 Not having a higher end amp to compare the $100 BH2, it makes me wonder what is possible with a much higher end amp such as the Pico Power or the Portaphile 627. Would it really sound $400 dollars better or am I already 95 percent of the way there with the BH2 given my current headphone collection?
  
 BTW, the 80 hour battery life is true. I have only recharged it 3 times in the last 6 months. That sure beats 4 hours battery life with the Portaphile 627. In terms of fit stacking with the DX50, per the pictures below, it is a close match width and height wise perfectly fitting up to the curve of both so it is not going to tip while operating the buttons on a desk. As you can see, the line in and line out match perfectly. Length wise, it goes from matching bottoms to past the volume down button providing ample support again laying on the desk.


----------



## BeBop Lives

barra said:


> The DX50/BH2 value depends on the headphone. It adds a lot to my NT6 Pros and my LCD2s, but has less wow with my HD595s. The HD595s still sound better, but not enough to justify the inconvenience on the road.
> 
> While the DX50 is ripe with clarity and detail, it is a bit flat and involving compared to adding the BH2. The BH2 takes the texturing from a 2D to a 3D sound adding feeling and emotion that gives you goosebumps. It also adds a euphoric feel and slam throughout the frequency range while retaining the clarity.
> 
> ...


 

THANKS SO MUCH FOR THE HONEST STRAIGHT AHEAD EVALUATION ........


----------



## howdy

whats pairing better with the DX50 the C&C bh2 or the JDS Labs C5. it has been decided beteen these two only. would like both but the wallet says one.


----------



## mannkind246

Between these two amps, *Tralucent T1 ($259) vs C&C BH ($99*),  which is better amp to pair with DX for for closed headphone?
 I mean it really improve the stock sound of DX50 to be more depth, more impact, more detail...


----------



## wizard327

mannkind246 said:


> Between these two amps, *Tralucent T1 ($259) vs C&C BH ($99*),  which is better amp to pair with DX for for closed headphone?
> I mean it really improve the stock sound of DX50 to be more depth, more impact, more detail...




Haven't heard the BH but the T1 greatly improves the soundstage, depth, detail, bass impact and clarity of DX50 IMO.


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> .
> 
> Look no rubber bands


 
 Welcome to Team DualLoc!
  
 ...won't it be more stable if you use two pieces perpendicular to the DAP & amp?


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Welcome to Team DualLoc!
> 
> ...won't it be more stable if you use two pieces perpendicular to the DAP & amp?


 
 You're right I wasn't thinking but for me it wasn't unstable. My way allows me to remove the battery cover on the DX50 easily without cutting the dual lock length wise. Yours looks lower profile so I might try and look for lower profile versions if they exist.


----------



## spurxiii

Stopped at the battery cover


----------



## audiofreakie

spurxiii, can't wait until my PB2 arrive in 2-3 days. You make me jealous man.
Btw let me guess that earphone, XBA series?


----------



## lin0003

XBA-3?


----------



## spurxiii

Yeah XBA3 I think my mate got it for $50 or so from some sale. He gave it to me but won't tell me the price. I found out later there was a $50 sale from sony


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> spurxiii, can't wait until my PB2 arrive in 2-3 days. You make me jealous man.
> Btw let me guess that earphone, XBA series?


 
 Yeah its quite a good amp. I bought it mainly to drive my mad dogs but found out it drives the IEMs quite well too and the opamp rolling ability is awesome too with the chance to try out different sounds


----------



## lin0003

spurxiii said:


> Yeah XBA3 I think my mate got it for $50 or so from some sale. He gave it to me but won't tell me the price. I found out later there was a $50 sale from sony


 
 $50!?!?!


----------



## spurxiii

Soren,
  
 Is your dual lock low profile?. It also looks thinner (less wide) than mine, did you have to cut it?
  
 Tom


----------



## lin0003

There are 19mm and 25mm strips.


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> There are 19mm and 25mm strips.


 
 Damn that section before the battery cover starts on the DX50 needs about 15mm so the 19mm strip will cover it. I need it because I carry around a spare battery.


----------



## lin0003

spurxiii said:


> Damn that section before the battery cover starts on the DX50 needs about 15mm so the 19mm strip will cover it. I need it because I carry around a spare battery.


So do I. Get a silicone case and all your problems are solved.


----------



## spurxiii

lin0003 said:


> So do I. Get a silicone case and all your problems are solved.


 
 Do you know where to get one?


----------



## lin0003

I can probably bring one back from hk. PM me.


----------



## Mihis

Testing Quickstep with old 9v battery I found from cabinets. Sound pretty fukken awesome with Grado SR-80.
  
 So much more space! Now I just have to figure out how to pack and carry it


----------



## musicheaven

lin0003 said:


> So do I. Get a silicone case and all your problems are solved.




Waiting for that silicon case from iBasso. DualLock on silicon case is not going to be an easy solution either. If the silicon is soft and the amp is heavy, like the pico power for example, the Dual lock will stretch the case and it will bow. The dual lock will work best on a hard surface like a hard case or the dx50 back panel. I know that we are only going to use it for simple transport without an amp but for me I want to carry the amp with the DX50 so the silicon case is not a complete solution. 

I am going to use my exacto knife to cut the strip precisely and cleanly. 

So now we changed the thread from "So I'm looking for that perfect amp" to "So I'm looking for that perfect harness"


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Soren,
> 
> Is your dual lock low profile?. It also looks thinner (less wide) than mine, did you have to cut it?
> 
> Tom


 
 Yep, it's low profile, 25mm wide and then I cut it to make slimmer strips:
  

  
 (The third strip at the top is for the R1 amp)


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Yep, it's low profile, 25mm wide and then I cut it to make slimmer strips:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good ill try that


----------



## Acredis

mihis said:


> Testing Quickstep with old 9v battery I found from cabinets. Sound pretty fukken awesome with Grado SR-80.
> 
> So much more space! Now I just have to figure out how to pack and carry it


 

 I've ordered Quickstep yesterday and it should arrive in 5-6 days. I'ts going to be with basic battery.
 I wonder if changing the battery to other, effect the sound of amp ( quickstep ).
  
 Also i'll have the same problem Mihis - how to carry out that amp + source ( dx 50 on my side ).
 Perhaps there is some cool bag.. somewhere.


----------



## Sorensiim

acredis said:


> I've ordered Quickstep yesterday and it should arrive in 5-6 days. I'ts going to be with basic battery.
> I wonder if changing the battery to other, effect the sound of amp ( quickstep ).
> 
> Also i'll have the same problem Mihis - how to carry out that amp + source ( dx 50 on my side ).
> *Perhaps there is some cool bag.. somewhere.*


 
  
 At the back of my image you can actually see a LowePro Tahoe 30 hiding. Perfect fit


----------



## Marleybob217

acredis said:


> I've ordered Quickstep yesterday and it should arrive in *5-6 days*. I'ts going to be with basic battery.
> I wonder if changing the battery to other, effect the sound of amp ( quickstep ).
> 
> Also i'll have the same problem Mihis - how to carry out that amp + source ( dx 50 on my side ).
> Perhaps there is some cool bag.. somewhere.


 
 To what country is it being shipped? I'm curious because my package should have arrived yesterday, or the day before that.


----------



## Acredis

sorensiim said:


> At the back of my image you can actually see a LowePro Tahoe 30 hiding. Perfect fit


 
 Wooooooaa!!1 That's really excellent idea! Thanks alot Soren! I guess i'll get one for my set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now i'm just missing a cool mini to mini


----------



## Acredis

marleybob217 said:


> To what country is it being shipped? I'm curious because my package should have arrived yesterday, or the day before that.


 
 Oh,  I guess there is some kind of delay. I hope that it will arrive pretty soon and everything is going to be fine. Its the cheapest regular postal service, so I wouldn't be worried yet. Let me know when it arrives Marley.
  
 About country - it's Poland and.. pretty close to Germany. Jan told me that it will take about  4-6 days. In my country regular package's goes usually 3-4 days. And that one is international.
  
 "  _Delivery by regular postal services to Poland normally takes 4..6 days. Please send me a note as soon as the parcel has arrived._ " - Jan .


----------



## Marleybob217

acredis said:


> Oh,  I guess there is some kind of delay. I hope that it will arrive pretty soon and everything is going to be fine. Its the cheapest regular postal service, so I wouldn't be worried yet. Let me know when it arrives Marley.
> 
> About country - it's Poland and.. pretty close to Germany. Jan told me that it will take about  4-6 days. In my country regular package's goes usually 3-4 days. And that one is international.
> 
> "  _Delivery by regular postal services to Poland normally takes 4..6 days. Please send me a note as soon as the parcel has arrived._ " - Jan .


 
 Oh ok, thanks. I appreciate that we don't have to pay for the shipment, but I'd rather pay a little to get a tracking code, and a lot less stress.
 Jan told me that the package usually takes 3-4 days to be delivered in the netherlands. This is day 6, could even be day 7 if you count the day of shipment. But the weather has been pretty crapty so that could've delayed the delivery.


----------



## Sorensiim

By the way, I love that this thread has gotten a life of its own, helping others hunt down that elusive _perfect stack _


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> By the way, I love that this thread has gotten a life of its own, helping others hunt down that elusive _perfect stack _


 
 Thanks to you Soren. You made me think about a bag also. I was thinking perhaps a Lowepro Portland 30, should fit my DX50 PB2 stack with the interconnects attached, anything else to look out for?
  
http://store.lowepro.com/portland-30


----------



## spurxiii

Temporary fix until the low profile ones arrive


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Temporary fix until the low profile ones arrive


 
 Rock solid, right? Were you able to find the low profile version in black?


----------



## spurxiii

I haven't ordered yet. Going to the hardware warehouse tomorrow to see if they stock them but it seems online the low profile ones are clear.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Rock solid, right? Were you able to find the low profile version in black?


yeah its much more solid now


----------



## mannkind246

Has anyone used the Pailiccs Baolong Hifi cable (10 cm length to LO from DX50 to ext amp?
 It costs like $40 per piece. Does it really improve the clarity of the sound?


----------



## Marleybob217

mannkind246 said:


> Has anyone used the Pailiccs Baolong Hifi cable (10 cm length to LO from DX50 to ext amp?
> It costs like $40 per piece. Does it really improve the clarity of the sound?


 
 It looks a lot like an interconnect I made:
  

  
 Looks like it also uses a copper and silver hybrid cable. I don't hear any changes in sound with this interconnect.


----------



## Vidmaven

spurxiii said:


> Yeah XBA3 I think my mate got it for $50 or so from some sale. He gave it to me but won't tell me the price. I found out later there was a $50 sale from sony


 
  
  


lin0003 said:


> $50!?!?!


 
 You think that's good. Best Buy in the US sold them for $35 a few months back.


----------



## spurxiii

Geez bargain of the century


----------



## jj69

vidmaven said:


> You think that's good. Best Buy in the US sold them for $35 a few months back.


 
  
 How did I miss that?  Was it a clearance item or something?


----------



## spurxiii

Sony was trying to offload them a few months back something like 85% off


----------



## JoeDoe

+1 for the Arrow from Headstage. I've been using the 4G for a few weeks now with my TF10 reshells and BA200s (and modded KSC75s!!!). 
  
 Its:
 1. dead silent
 2. very powerful
 3. is almost the same length and width as the DX50
 4. features treble/bass/gain switches
 5. did I mention TONS of battery life?


----------



## CJG888

Just dug out my old Meier XXS, put in a fresh 9V battery, hooked it up to the DX50 and a pair of EW9s...

..I had forgotten how good it is!


----------



## BucketInABucket

Damn something else has happened to shake my decision...I have a good deal for the apex glacier for US$430, now I don't know if I should get that, the quickstep + 14.8V LiPoStep battery mod or the Pico power.

Edit: after thinking for a while, I'm pulling the trigger on the glacier. I don't really need the power of the Pico power (heh) or the quickstep yet and it's also better for my wallet because the glacier has an integrated dac so I don't have to buy one.


----------



## mannkind246

[COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]
Between Quickstep vs Tralucent T1, which one is better amp to pair with DX50?


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> Damn something else has happened to shake my decision...I have a good deal for the apex glacier for US$430, now I don't know if I should get that, the quickstep + 14.8V LiPoStep battery mod or the Pico power.
> 
> Edit: after thinking for a while, I'm pulling the trigger on the glacier. I don't really need the power of the Pico power (heh) or the quickstep yet and it's also better for my wallet because the glacier has an integrated dac so I don't have to buy one.




Eat your heart out! 



Even with iems it's a delight! 

But with those hummm fantastic!!!!


----------



## musicheaven

mannkind246 said:


> [COLOR=FF00AA][/COLOR]
> Between Quickstep vs Tralucent T1, which one is better amp to pair with DX50?




I'd go for a Pico Power because in life power will ride you for a long while lmao


----------



## Marleybob217

The quickstep is finally in!
 Comparing it to the O2 as I'm writing this.
 So far the biggest difference I can hear is in the treble. The quickstep has slightly more 'room' in the treble. The boxes that are reserved for the cymbals seem slightly larger in the quickstep. Aka, slightly more sizzle and air in the quickstep.
  
 So far I haven't been able to spot a lot of differences with the BA4f. The quickstep sounds just a tiny tad more natural than the O2 in this setup. I should receive the akg k702 annies tomorrow, which might change my opinion on the quickstep.
  
 Edit: Voices are definitely more present, more round sounding in the quickstep. I'd say the sound in general is slightly fuller on the quickstep.
 Edit2: Did some testing with the gmp 8.35D closed headphone. The stage is bigger on the O2, and the O2 has slightly more detail. This one definitely goes to the O2. 
  
 Right now I'm wondering if the quickstep's sound would change much with a PSU.


----------



## karloil

the quickstep doesn't have an internal charging circuit right?


----------



## Marleybob217

karloil said:


> the quickstep doesn't have an internal charging circuit right?


 
 Nope...


----------



## karloil

marleybob217 said:


> Nope...




got it! thanks


----------



## Pottsy2

My Quickstep arrived today too (for use with the DX50 - this is an expensive thread!).
  
 With my dreadful Grado 325i's, they sound dreadful before, and a slightly clearer dreadful afterwards. I really do not like the Grados "raw", but with careful EQ on the PC they sound incredible. I ought to slot the Quickstep into the PC setup, but have yet to do so.
  
 Plugging the W4R's in, the difference the Quickstep makes is mind blowing. And I am in love - so punchy, clear and detailed, with smooooth treble. Removing the Quickstep again just shows how the DX50 amp muffles and hides all the detail and excitement.
  
 Totally sold on the Quickstep with the DX50 and W4Rs. I don't care if another amp is a bit better, this combo far exceeds my expectations and I am sticking! Well, for the time being....


----------



## pOOB73

My Quickstep arrived yesterday, so I could pick it up from the post office today. Too bad I couldn't find a matching power supply or 9V battery in the house, so for now I'll just listen to the brilliant new Jonathan Wilson album on my Bowers & Wilkins CM7 set while my wife is out. A house with no direct neighbours has it's benefits.
 Very much Looking forward to test the Quickstep with DX50 tomorrow.I already love the sound of it with the internal amp.


----------



## Sorensiim

pottsy2 said:


> My Quickstep arrived today too (for use with the DX50 - this is an expensive thread!).
> 
> With my dreadful Grado 325i's, they sound dreadful before, and a slightly clearer dreadful afterwards. I really do not like the Grados "raw", but with careful EQ on the PC they sound incredible. I ought to slot the Quickstep into the PC setup, but have yet to do so.
> 
> ...


 
 I wonder if we were separated at birth or something - we have the exact same opinion on the Quickstep AND the SR325i 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I really wanted this thread to be about trying heaps of amps... I guess I shouldn't have started with the Quickstep then.


----------



## BucketInABucket

It's more a thread on the Quickstep VS the Pico Power + sidekicks like the C&C BH2, Heir Rendition 1 and Tralucent T1...I will be the first with a completely different amp (apex glacier) unless I get cold feet again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 EDIT: Pun not intended


----------



## Marleybob217

bucketinabucket said:


> It's more a thread on the Quickstep VS the Pico Power + sidekicks like the C&C BH2, Heir Rendition 1 and Tralucent T1...I will be the first with a completely different amp (apex glacier) unless I get cold feet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Hehe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 After comparing the DX50's HO to the quickstep, the quickstep is significantly fuller sounding. But, the DX50 is no slouch!!!
  
 This combo is indeed very, very good sounding. 
 I am however,  98.775% sure I'm returning the quickstep. It might be a fairly big improvement over the DX50's HO, but I will not use this combo. Ever. I won't be sitting stationary behind a desk before February, and I don't want to spend €275 for something I might need in the future. 
 To clarify, I sit about 2 hours in a very crowded train, and the only pockets I can reach for, are the inside pockets of my coat! And this setup is way too thick to put there. And no, I refuse to let that music brick sit in my lap. I'm not doing that.


----------



## AmberOzL

marleybob217 said:


> Hehe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I guess for on to go, you decided to choose dap+ciem combination, nothing more. I think, it is fair enough and the most ergonomic method.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> I guess for on to go, you decided to choose dap+ciem combination, nothing more. I think, it is fair enough and the most ergonomic method.


 
 Yes!
  
 I gave the quickstep a chance, for that moment when I'm sitting down somewhere. And have room to place the DX50 quickstep stack. But that will not happen very soon I'm afraid. 
 Aaand then there's my empty wallet begging for some money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 The DX50+D-zero combo is pretty good too! That stack actually fits comfortably in my pockets.


----------



## BucketInABucket

marleybob217 said:


> 98.*775*% sure


 
 The .775% is definitely the most important thing about this post


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Hehe
> 
> After comparing the DX50's HO to the quickstep, the quickstep is significantly fuller sounding. But, the DX50 is no slouch!!!
> 
> ...



Wise words. Far too rarely does one see Head-fi'ers actually stop and think about whether or not the best possible gear is actually the best solution.


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> Wise words. Far too rarely does one see Head-fi'ers actually stop and think about whether or not the best possible gear is actually the best solution.


 
 Some people like me are on the opposite side of the spectrum and think far too much and too hard


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim see what you are missing, clue: black short connector 

By the way thank you so much my friend for the Neutrik shorter connector trick and the DuraLock wish I had those way way earlier!


----------



## Howlin Fester

So I have been doing a mini comparison tonight.  A couple of weeks ago Twinnster asked me how the Neco V3 sounds with the DX50.  So I brought it along with me on vacation.  Here is the setup.  I am only listening to Grado RS1i headphones.  Only cans I brought with me on vacation.  Used Porcupine Tree's Hatesong off of Lightbulb Sun album because it has awesome bass line.  16/44 FLAC.  Line out is set at 250 for all amps.  Headphone Out is set at Medium gain and 220.  Of course this is my opinion, ymmv, imo, all that good stuff...

  
 1.  DX50>RSA Intruder>Balanced RS1i.  Sounds full and awesome with depth of soundstage and width, low bass, clear highs.  This is my normal setup.  And it sounds good.  But I didn't realize how good...
 2.  DX50>RSA Intruder>Single Ended (SE) RS1i.  I noticed an immediate contraction of the soundstage width and depth when going single ended.  It is more immediate and in your face.  Everything still sounds wonderful, but just closer.
  
 1&2 discussion)  I would say that with the Balanced setup, the sound stage seemed to be just beyond the reach of my out-stretched arms, but with the single ended, it is collapsed to my palms or wrists.  Still broad and fully semi-circular, just more collapsed.  And realize that this is with the Grado RS1i, and Grado's have an immediacy and in-your-face sound like studio monitors.  
 So at this point I decided to try the DX50 by itself.
  
 3.  DX50 Headphone Out Medium gain>SE RS1i.  This is where I can really tell what the RSA Intruder brings to the table.  With the DX50 HPO setup, the soundstage is just outside of my head.  Maybe six inches out at the most.  With all of the setups, everything is clear and sounds pretty good, but the RSA provides deeper bass than just the HPO, and the RSA has that fantastic soundstage.
  
 4.  DX50>Headstage Arrow 2.2G>SE RS1i.  This amp surprised me a little bit tonight.  It sounded pretty good.  Much better than I expected.  The bass did have good impact.  (Settings for Arrow pretty flat.  No bass boost.  No crossfade.  Gain II (med).  Impedence O.)  To me the soundstage was better than the HPO of the DX50, but not extremely large.  As I listened back and forth to Arrow and then HPO, I got bored.  That is how I would describe it.  It wasn't exciting.  It sounded ok.  But not exciting.  For soundstage I would probably call this slightly more extended than HPO, but by no means deep.  But it is an improvement over headphone out.
  
 5.  DX50>Neco V3>SE RS1i.  Another surprise for tonight.  Much better than anticipated.  I could definitely hear the power of the 18v from the Neco v3.  I would put this one right in the middle of the pack for tonight.  Good deep bass.  Good soundstage.  (Middle of the fore-arm deep).  The reason that I say that it surprised me is because with my ipod and line out into the Neco, the soundstage is extremely linear.  It definitely has left and right, but not much depth to it.  With the DX50, the depth seems to be there.  So we will chalk that one up to an epic fail for the iPod.  ; -)  So the Neco 3 was extremely clear and just "more".  When I went back to HPO, the Dx50 sounded similar, but the Neco just gave it MORE.  Like a caged lion waiting to burst free.  (with a little more bass than the HPO)
  
 For rating, I was thinking how to rate it.  So we will do a That Metal Show Top 5 type of thing.  5 to 1.  With no further ado, here is Howlin' Fester's Top 5 Dx50 Vacation Amp shoot out...
 5 = Intruder Balanced.  The reference to beat (for me) at this point.
 4 = Intruder SE
 3 = Neco V3 SE
 2 = Arrow 2.2g
 1 = DX50 headphone out.


----------



## Twinster

howlin fester said:


> So I have been doing a mini comparison tonight.  A couple of weeks ago Twinnster asked me how the Neco V3 sounds with the DX50.  So I brought it along with me on vacation.  Here is the setup.  I am only listening to Grado RS1i headphones.  Only cans I brought with me on vacation.  Used Porcupine Tree's Hatesong off of Lightbulb Sun album because it has awesome bass line.  16/44 FLAC.  Line out is set at 250 for all amps.  Headphone Out is set at Medium gain and 220.  Of course this is my opinion, ymmv, imo, all that good stuff...
> 
> 
> 1.  DX50>RSA Intruder>Balanced RS1i.  Sounds full and awesome with depth of soundstage and width, low bass, clear highs.  This is my normal setup.  And it sounds good.  But I didn't realize how good...
> ...


 
  
  
 Thank you HF for the time on this review. Much appreciated.


----------



## Dopaminer

bucketinabucket said:


> It's more a thread on the Quickstep VS the Pico Power + sidekicks like the C&C BH2, Heir Rendition 1 and Tralucent T1...I will be the first with a completely different amp (apex glacier) unless I get cold feet again
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I just got my dx50 yesterday and so far only HO usage - which is crazy good.  But today I`m heading out with my ALO Continental strapped on....  I will have tube feedback in a few hours !


----------



## Marleybob217

dopaminer said:


> I just got my dx50 yesterday and so far only HO usage - which is crazy good.  But today I`m heading out with my ALO Continental strapped on....  I will have tube feedback in a few hours !


 
 Nice! Very curious to hear about it! Tube amps fascinate me, will try to obtain one someday soon.


----------



## musicheaven

Thanks Howlin Fester for your review you proved my point about the balanced ability of the RSA Intruder and also the great synergy between the DX50 and the Intruder.


----------



## CJG888

dopaminer said:


> bucketinabucket said:
> 
> 
> > It's more a thread on the Quickstep VS the Pico Power + sidekicks like the C
> ...




If the Conti sounds anything like the BL-2, you will be happy!


----------



## Howlin Fester

musicheaven said:


> Thanks Howlin Fester for your review you proved my point about the balanced ability of the RSA Intruder and also the great synergy between the DX50 and the Intruder.


 
  
 No problem.  Although I don't know if I have read anyone actually disputing the balanced ability of the RSA Intruder.  LOL.  I think the major dispute is with the price.  All I know is that I have been listening to it for five and a half hours while the family is out at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  I love me some alone time with the DX50, the Intruder balanced, and Genesis, U2, Steely Dan, Live, John Hiatt, and JJ Grey & Mofro!


----------



## Juiced

i have the dx50 + earsonics sm3 v2
  
 will headstage 4N be an improvement? 
  
 cause i remembered someone in the forum told me sm3 recive little to nothing gain from amping.. 
  
 and if yes are they better alternatives than the 4N with same size and usb charging


----------



## karloil

juiced said:


> i have the dx50 + earsonics sm3 v2
> 
> will headstage 4N be an improvement?
> 
> ...


 
  
 i'm using a c421/ad8620 to pair with my sm3 v2 and dx50. immediate improvement is sound stage - more depth and width


----------



## musicheaven

howlin fester said:


> No problem.  Although I don't know if I have read anyone actually disputing the balanced ability of the RSA Intruder.  LOL.  I think the major dispute is with the price.  All I know is that I have been listening to it for five and a half hours while the family is out at Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party.  I love me some alone time with the DX50, the Intruder balanced, and Genesis, U2, Steely Dan, Live, John Hiatt, and JJ Grey & Mofro!




It was more to myself  yeah the price has been a major criticism and if you never listen to Ray's products you can be a huge doubter. But the moment you fire the intruder then the thought just melts away. It's an amp you find difficult to get rid of, it just sounds too good.


----------



## mannkind246

musicheaven said:


> It was more to myself
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Does DX50 sound a lot better if you bypass its internal DAC & amp with RSA Intruder?


----------



## musicheaven

Here's the best synergy with my amps:

DX50->Intruder->HD600
DX50->Pico Power->HD600
DX50->Intruder->Momentum
DX50->Pico Power->Momentum

To be honest, either of the two amps above in SE mode would please anyone's fancy.

I tend to prefer the following pairing for different sound reasons:

DX50->Intruder->HD600
DX50->Intruder->Momentum

It's really difficult though because switching the headphones above still yield great synergy depending on music genre you are listening to.

I like using the Pico Slim for strictly iems purposes but it does sound good with the Momentum.

I guess it showcases the crystal clear DX50 line out.


----------



## musicheaven

mannkind246 said:


> Does DX50 sound a lot better if you bypass its internal DAC & amp with RSA Intruder?




You mean if you bypass the DX50 internal amp and connect directly from its DAC to the Intruder; yes absolutely.


----------



## mannkind246

musicheaven said:


> You mean if you bypass the DX50 internal amp and connect directly from its DAC to the Intruder; yes absolutely.


 
 Yes, this is what I mean.

 So,
   
  DX50 (only transport) -> Intruder (DAC+Amp) sounds a lot better than DX50 (only DAC) -> Intruder (only Amp) ?????
  
  
  
  
 Can you explain what are the major different in term of sound for above situation?


----------



## musicheaven

mannkind246 said:


> Yes, this is what I mean.
> 
> 
> So,
> ...




I can't speak for the first situation because I never connected the DX50 coax out to the intruder, I assume you meant you concoct a wire from the coax out to the intruder USB. I was just talking about comparing the DX50 with it's internal amp versus the DX50 LO to the Intruder amp. Basically comparing the two amps.


----------



## Juiced

karloil said:


> i'm using a c421/ad8620 to pair with my sm3 v2 and dx50. immediate improvement is sound stage - more depth and width


 
 so should i get the JDS C5?


----------



## Barra

Does anyone know anything about the intruders dac? Which does it use and how does it compare to the dx50 dac?


----------



## musicheaven

barra said:


> Does anyone know anything about the intruders dac? Which does it use and how does it compare to the dx50 dac?




Everyone knows that the DX50 dac is the WM8740 but Ray's chip marking in the case is defaced, if you prefer it's a secret. Maybe someone figured out what dac he is using.


----------



## Sorensiim

mannkind246 said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > You mean if you bypass the DX50 internal amp and connect directly from its DAC to the Intruder; yes absolutely.
> ...



No can do. The DX50 can't do USB output and the Intruder only has USB input. If you want to connect the two, it's going to be analog.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> No can do. The DX50 can't do USB output and the Intruder only has USB input. If you want to connect the two, it's going to be analog.




Yeah that's what I thought he meant.

Another amp with coax in would be preferable in this instance.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Finally pulled the trigger on the Apex Glacier - bought from midnightwalker here on head-fi. Hopefully, impressions to come on DX50 + Apex Glacier + NAD HP50/HD25 Aluminium next week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 EDIT: Damn I also need an interconnect cable for the 3.5mm line-out of the DX50 to the line-in of the Glacier...recommendations please?
  
 EDITofanEDIT: I went ahead and made a thread for it since it is pretty OT.
  
 EDITInAnEDIT: Changed IC to interconnect and added more info for clarity.


----------



## Marleybob217

For all the quickstep owners: The quickstep should sound even better after about 100-200 hours of burn in, according to Jan Meier.
 I've not let it burn in, unfortunately I've returned it today. I'm simply not going to use it enough to justify the price tag.


----------



## tsvo614

Oh that sucks! You need burn in and cryo treated cables man.


----------



## Dopaminer

Okay I spent the day yesterday out roaming Tokyo with the Continental V2.  Mostly high-rez stuff, 24bit jazz, afro/indo electronica, PearlJam`s Ten Redux in 24bit.  Short version is it`s fabulous with the dx50, for the reason everyone will expect:  Gives analogue smoothness to the dx50`s sparkle, especially with the high rez.  Increased musicality.  Very punchy bass.  (I don`t use EQ on the iBasso.)  
  
 The only problem is, of course, the heat.  My dx50 runs surprisingly warm itself, so next to the V2 there is some basically unpocketable heat being generated.  I may go the `chalk bag` route, to allow the heat to escape, but basically I am a 1-bag carrying kind of guy and don`t really like the technology-strapped look.  Basically I plan to use the dx50 by itself for walkabouts, and the V2 for desk, hotel and friends` sofas. I travel half the year and need a rig that will drive iems but ALSO my HD800s, and some of the more powerful amps seem to have problems with hiss. So the Continental is still awesome for me and for the dx50. 
  
 I was also happy with my JVC iem, the HA-FXZ200, which is rightly evaluated at punching far above its weight at only $200.  However, unfortunately, tragically, WONDERFULLY, I made the error of auditioning some high-end Uiems yesterday with the dx50.  I really wanted to hear the IE800, and the AKG 3003 and some others.  I did, but there was no strong impression of a huge quality jump over the JVCs.  
  
 Then I tried the Shure SE846 and was so blown away I had to go to a cafe and read web pages for a couple of hours to better understand this iem.  Finally, I went to my favorite shop and bought them, and they are burning in now.  So here is some more info about the Continental:  Direct from the dx50 HO, the 9-ohm Shures are producing a slight hiss on high gain, which increases on low gain. (?)  But with the dx50 running line out to the V2, there is nothing but profound silence, except at Max volume and with the amp on high gain.  
  
 To be honest I still don`t fully understand the line out vs headphone out on the dx50: I`m used to a line out bypassing the pre-amp functions but I understand this line out is still volume-controlled by the dx50.  And I realize the gain switch is bypassed on line out.  But would there be a blacker background on line out compared to the HO?  Obviously I`m not going to plug my iems into the line out to see....  
  
 (Sorry if this has been covered already)
  
 So anyway the ALO Continental V2 rocks with the dx50 with 9-ohm iems and 300 ohm full sizeds. 
  
d


----------



## Acredis

I've got a question.
  
 What mini to mini do You guys suggest to 60$ max.
  
 And where I can buy it.


----------



## puskuruk

I think you can buy from bocur. (http://bocuraudio.blogspot.com/?m=1)


----------



## musicheaven

acredis said:


> I've got a question.
> 
> What mini to mini do You guys suggest to 60$ max.
> 
> And where I can buy it.




I make my own but here are a few links those are good ICs within your price range.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290339504968

http://www.ebay.com/itm/6-INCH-CUSTOM-CABLE-FOR-MINI-TO-MINI-INTERCONNECT-7N-UP-OCC-STRANDED-EXO-pS-/271308042667?pt=US_MP3_Player_Cables_Adapters&hash=item3f2b3831ab

http://www.ebay.com/itm/261172727826

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251232192784


----------



## Marleybob217

dopaminer said:


> Okay I spent the day yesterday out roaming Tokyo with the Continental V2.  Mostly high-rez stuff, 24bit jazz, afro/indo electronica, PearlJam`s Ten Redux in 24bit.  Short version is it`s fabulous with the dx50, for the reason everyone will expect:  Gives analogue smoothness to the dx50`s sparkle, especially with the high rez.  Increased musicality.  Very punchy bass.  (I don`t use EQ on the iBasso.)
> 
> The only problem is, of course, the heat.  My dx50 runs surprisingly warm itself, so next to the V2 there is some basically unpocketable heat being generated.  I may go the `chalk bag` route, to allow the heat to escape, but basically I am a 1-bag carrying kind of guy and don`t really like the technology-strapped look.  Basically I plan to use the dx50 by itself for walkabouts, and the V2 for desk, hotel and friends` sofas. I travel half the year and need a rig that will drive iems but ALSO my HD800s, and some of the more powerful amps seem to have problems with hiss. So the Continental is still awesome for me and for the dx50.
> 
> ...


 
 Congrats with the SE846! If only my ears could fit shure uIEMs, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one.


----------



## headwhacker

I know nobody would want this for a portable rig. But the SQ/Price ratio is just awesome. Can easily be a very capable desktop rig.


----------



## Marleybob217

headwhacker said:


> I know nobody would want this for a portable rig. But the SQ/Price ratio is just awesome. Can easily be a very capable desktop rig.


 
 Very true! Honestly I find most portable amps way to big to be even called portable. No way the DX50+C5/quickstep/pico portable would fit comfortably in any pocket.
  
 That said, it would be possible to carry a shoulder bag and carry the O2+DX50.


----------



## headwhacker

marleybob217 said:


> Very true! Honestly I find most portable amps way to big to be even called portable. No way the DX50+C5/quickstep/pico portable would fit comfortably in any pocket.
> 
> That said, it would be possible to carry a shoulder bag and carry the O2+DX50.


 
  

  
 I got this bag and is big enough for my DX50/O2 rig with 2 IEMs with case and some cables. I wrap it across my should and just swing it on my back. Comfortable enough walking around.


----------



## musicheaven

marleybob217 said:


> Very true! Honestly I find most portable amps way to big to be even called portable. No way the DX50+C5/quickstep/pico portable would fit comfortably in any pocket.
> 
> That said, it would be possible to carry a shoulder bag and carry the O2+DX50.




Very true but the DX50/Pico Slim fits easily in a coat pocket, that's my daily rig to work.


----------



## BucketInABucket

musicheaven said:


> Very true but the DX50/Pico *Slim* fits easily in a coat pocket, that's my daily rig to work.


 
 I think he was talking about the Pico *Power *


----------



## Marleybob217

musicheaven said:


> Very true but the DX50/Pico *Slim *fits easily in a coat pocket, that's my daily rig to work.


 
 Emphasis on the slim, I wasn't talking about that one.
  
 But yes, that's one of the truly portable amps. If I ever see a secondhanded pico slim, it's mine!
 Also, the D-Zero is a good amp, it's a big improvement over the DX50's HO, if you have hiss issues that is.


----------



## musicheaven

bucketinabucket said:


> I think he was talking about the Pico *Power *







marleybob217 said:


> Emphasis on the slim, I wasn't talking about that one.
> 
> But yes, that's one of the truly portable amps. If I ever see a secondhanded pico slim, it's mine!
> Also, the D-Zero is a good amp, it's a big improvement over the DX50's HO, if you have hiss issues that is.




Yeah you're right.


----------



## musicheaven

boyibobai said:


> It will be nicely priced well below your limit. The Pico Dac/Amp is another option however it is oddly shaped. I am looking more in terms of quality than other fitting factors but then its my taste and not yours. The bottom line it's a tough decision to pick one why I have more than one. I'll stay tune with your thread, amp is one of my favorite subjects. In any events good luck picking one.


 
 It's really practically impossible to have a tiny amp with the size of the DX50 without it looking like an Ice cream sandwich. When you get into smaller amps, it is inevitable you'll end up with a pyramidal shape, it's really up to you if you don't feel like climbing that pyramid with you hand.


----------



## JoeDoe

I'm telling you guys, the arrow fits the profile of the DX 50 like a glove and only adds a few extra centimeters. Oh and it's a great amp!


----------



## BucketInABucket

The Apex Glacier is also a pretty good fit lengthwise and only protrudes 14mm off the top/bottom edges of the DX50 and 1mm off the side (according to online measurements). 100mm long x 64mm wide for the DX50 VS 114mm long x 65mm wide for the Glacier.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

joedoe said:


> I'm telling you guys, the arrow fits the profile of the DX 50 like a glove and only adds a few extra centimeters. Oh and it's a great amp!




Can you take a picture?  quite interested on how it looks with the DX50


----------



## JoeDoe

Will do later this evening.


----------



## karloil

speaking of a dx50 and pico amp combo...i was actually playing around with this setup just this weekend and here's what i got:
  

  
 i actually prefer this setup compared to my dx50/c421 combo. it's a lot lighter to start with and i can hold on to the stack a lot better.


----------



## musicheaven

karloil said:


> speaking of a dx50 and pico amp combo...i was actually playing around with this setup just this weekend and here's what i got:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is the setup with its little brother; the Pico Slim. 



Actually when you pick up the stack, it nicely cradles into you hand, making it easy to operate.


----------



## JoeDoe

xnuthecaveman said:


> Can you take a picture?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## xnuthecaveman

Thanks  how does it change the SQ? The hiss on the DX50 is quite noticeable with the 1plus2.


----------



## JoeDoe

xnuthecaveman said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 There's an obvious improvement in soundstage and depth. I also think the bass boost on the 4G is perfect. I can turn it to level II and fill out the bass perfectly - much better than the DX50 EQ. 
  
 I don't detect any hiss with my TF10s or BA200s. I leave the DX50 on LO gain and turn the 4G to gain level I.


----------



## Acredis

musicheaven said:


> I make my own but here are a few links those are good ICs within your price range.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/290339504968
> 
> ...


 

 Thanks alot musicheaven! 
  
 I've checked the links and today picked up something different:
  
 http://www.audiominor.com/ - and there on ebay picked up Pure Copper, Cryoed, Mini-To-Mini Cable which costed me 45$ with the ship to Poland.
 Already  ordered. Should be in ~ 2 weeks. Then i'll make some photos.
  
 Also I would like to join teh Dual Lock team.. however i'm not sure which one pick up :
  
 1.  http://www.ebay.pl/itm/3M-DUAL-LOCK-SJ4570-LOW-PROFILE-HEAVY-DUTY-VELCRO-STICKY-PADS-CLEAR-4-PACK-/390673227162?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item5af5f05d9a  - low profile
  
 or
  
 2. http://www.ebay.pl/itm/3M-DUAL-LOCK-HEAVY-DUTY-VELCRO-STICKY-PADS-BLACK-4-PACK-/291010727452?pt=UK_DIY_Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item43c1974e1c
  
 Cheers,
 Acredis


----------



## Mihis

I listened to DX50 and Quickstep with ciems today with low gain on the amp. Worked brilliantly from volume point of view and didn't even weight me down too much
  
 I'm still carrying them around without any kind of bundling, just IC connecting them. No rubberbands or dual-lock. Just a pocket...
  
 Sound is really sweet. I'll keep carrying with me if my pocket size is just big enough.


----------



## musicheaven

acredis said:


> Thanks alot musicheaven!
> 
> I've checked the links and today picked up something different:
> 
> ...




Someone told me to be careful with this vendor but I believe it was mainly the IMods he was making. I am not sure about the ICs though. I don't like the connectors he is using but again that's just my taste. The only suggestion was actually from above second reference; PlusSoundAudio because I dealt with him for some cables, I know for a fact that he uses genuine connectors like the Viablue illustrated on the picture. Avoid the other lunashops references above Sorensiim has had bad experiences with them.

As far as the dual lock go for the low profile if you are going to refasten your devices many times else the heavy duty will lock it in place real tight.


----------



## Sorensiim

Go for low profile, but it's cheaper just to buy a meter of it than 4 small patches


----------



## Barra

Where is everyone getting the rubber/silicone bands to connect the amps? I got two with my BH2 and would like to add another couple to the collection. I was hoping to leave the two on my BH2 as a cushion, and get another to go around the DX50 to hold them together.


----------



## musicheaven

barra said:


> Where is everyone getting the rubber/silicone bands to connect the amps? I got two with my BH2 and would like to add another couple to the collection. I was hoping to leave the two on my BH2 as a cushion, and get another to go around the DX50 to hold them together.




I got two from iBasso when I purchased my older amp and got two more from a friend but now I am on Dura Lock so the hell with the rubber bands!


----------



## Barra

musicheaven said:


> barra said:
> 
> 
> > Where is everyone getting the rubber/silicone bands to connect the amps? I got two with my BH2 and would like to add another couple to the collection. I was hoping to leave the two on my BH2 as a cushion, and get another to go around the DX50 to hold them together.
> ...


 
  
 If you don't want yours anymore, I'll take them.
  
 Maybe it is my own OCD, but I just cannot bring myself to adhere a sticky gummy tape to my shinny new toys. Beside, the bands provide non-slip protective feet to protect my equipment when set down. Anyways, I kinda like the looks of the bands.


----------



## musicheaven

barra said:


> If you don't want yours anymore, I'll take them.
> 
> Maybe it is my own OCD, but I just cannot bring myself to adhere a sticky gummy tape to my shinny new toys. Beside, the bands provide non-slip protective feet to protect my equipment when set down. Anyways, I kinda like the looks of the bands. :wink_face:




Hahaha, I keep them just in case I get tired of the Lock but you should be able to get this on the net type amp rubber band, also just rubber band you might get lucky and get some at insanely low prices. 

I found this on eBay listing but I gotta to tell you, sounds expensive for two rubber bands;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-MP3-Player-Headphone-Amplifier-Binding-/271184915068


----------



## audiofreakie




----------



## mannkind246

headwhacker said:


> I know nobody would want this for a portable rig. But the SQ/Price ratio is just awesome. Can easily be a very capable desktop rig.



O2 is a desktop Amp. How did you power with rechargeable battery?


----------



## Sorensiim

mannkind246 said:


> headwhacker said:
> 
> 
> > I know nobody would want this for a portable rig. But the SQ/Price ratio is just awesome. Can easily be a very capable desktop rig.
> ...


 
 O2 is a portable amp with 2x9V batteries that are recharged through that 14-20V connector you see there on the front


----------



## Sorensiim

I love my little Meier Quickstep, I really do. But I can't stop watching the FS forum to see if a Pico Power should pop up in the EU and Ibasso has promised that they'll email me the second they have the PB2 in stock again... 
  
 It never ends.


----------



## BeBop Lives

sorensiim said:


> O2 is a portable amp with 2x9V batteries that are recharged through that 14-20V connector you see there on the front


 

 You pack it up and take it with you for laptop and or DAP (DX 50} use.....Its i a wonderful combination.


----------



## headwhacker

sorensiim said:


> I love my little Meier Quickstep, I really do. But I can't stop watching the FS forum to see if a Pico Power should pop up in the EU and Ibasso has promised that they'll email me the second they have the PB2 in stock again...
> 
> It never ends. :rolleyes:




Same here, waiting for pico power or quickstep to pop up in the FS section. It's just curiosity for me and want to compare it to O2. I don't intend to get both amps brand new because it's too expensive compared to O2. I suppose it's difficult to top the O2 SQ-wise at the given price point.


----------



## karloil

man...this thread is poisoning me to look for another amp!


----------



## mannkind246

sorensiim said:


> O2 is a portable amp with 2x9V batteries that are recharged through that 14-20V connector you see there on the front


 
 Sorry for my confusion.
 May I know if O2+DAC sounds identical to O2 (amp) when pairing with DX50?
 Can I bypass the internal DAC of DX50 to O2+DAC? Does it sounds better than stock sound?


----------



## audiofreakie

mannkind246 said:


> Sorry for my confusion.
> May I know if O2+DAC sounds identical to O2 (amp) when pairing with DX50?
> Can I bypass the internal DAC of DX50 to O2+DAC? Does it sounds better than stock sound?



No.
Dx50 can use as a transport/bypass internal dac via coaxial out. ODAC don't support coaxial input.
Try it with ibasso D12 or Ibasso DB2+PB2 combo.


----------



## headwhacker

mannkind246 said:


> Sorry for my confusion.
> May I know if O2+DAC sounds identical to O2 (amp) when pairing with DX50?
> Can I bypass the internal DAC of DX50 to O2+DAC? Does it sounds better than stock sound?




O2+DAC only has USB input for DAC. DX50 only has COAX digital out. In short you can't use O2+DAC to bypass the DX50. Amp-wise i'm 
O2 and O2+DAC should be the same.


----------



## musicheaven

karloil said:


> man...this thread is poisoning me to look for another amp!




No kidding! It's starting to feel like a coin collection.


----------



## Marleybob217

mannkind246 said:


> Sorry for my confusion.
> May I know if O2+DAC sounds identical to O2 (amp) when pairing with DX50?
> Can I bypass the internal DAC of DX50 to O2+DAC? Does it sounds better than stock sound?


 
 I wouldn't worry so much about a dac, the LO of the DX50 is really good. Probably better than most portable dacs.


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> I love my little Meier Quickstep, I really do. But I can't stop watching the FS forum to see if a Pico Power should pop up in the EU and Ibasso has promised that they'll email me the second they have the PB2 in stock again...
> 
> It never ends.


 
 Oh man...
  
 Anyway, are you noticing any burn in effects on the quickstep?


----------



## mannkind246

If I want to improve the detail, depth, clarity in DX50 which is a better amps:

O2 or Tralucent T1 ??


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > I love my little Meier Quickstep, I really do. But I can't stop watching the FS forum to see if a Pico Power should pop up in the EU and Ibasso has promised that they'll email me the second they have the PB2 in stock again...
> ...


 
 I haven't noticed anything yet, I'm probably 40-50 hours in. I guess any changes would be small and gradual so I would need to do a direct comparison with a brand new unit to detect them. I saw someone mention a figure of 200 hours recommended for the Quickstep but I don't think I've seen Jan Meier say anything about the matter.


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> I love my little Meier Quickstep, I really do. But I can't stop watching the FS forum to see if a Pico Power should pop up in the EU and Ibasso has promised that they'll email me the second they have the PB2 in stock again...
> 
> It never ends.


 
 I`ve been licking my chops over that amp as well.  Is it out of stock?  I was thinking about ordering one tonight from them. . .    
 Plus, for purely irrational reasons, I really like that hirose connector, and ibasso has that cool 4xlr female to hirose adapter....  
  
 The dx50 continues to impress, the sound, the functionality, the battery life. . .   Great unit.


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> I haven't noticed anything yet, I'm probably 40-50 hours in. I guess any changes would be small and gradual so I would need to do a direct comparison with a brand new unit to detect them. I saw someone mention a figure of 200 hours recommended for the Quickstep but I don't think I've seen Jan Meier say anything about the matter.


 
 Yeah that was me, he literally told me that the quickstep should sound better after about 100-200 hours of burn in.
 Which is why I shouldn't have sent them back after just one day of use


----------



## wizard327

karloil said:


> man...this thread is poisoning me to look for another amp!




My thoughts exactly. Here I am waiting for my Quickstep and now training my sights on Pico power and Heir 5. Whew.


----------



## R Scott Ireland

mannkind246 said:


> If I want to improve the detail, depth, clarity in DX50 which is a better amps:
> 
> O2 or Tralucent T1 ??


 
  
 The Tralucent T1 works wonderfully well with the DX50.  I am using it with 1plus2 IEM's for my REALLY portable/travel rig (I also listen on-the-go quite a bit with full-sized headphones - using either an ALO Rx-Mk3 B+ or Stepdance).  I have an O2, but frankly, I haven't hooked it up to the DX50.  It's just too big - the T1 sounds great - so . . . . I haven't felt the need.


----------



## Marleybob217

mannkind246 said:


> If I want to improve the detail, depth, clarity in DX50 which is a better amps:
> 
> O2 or Tralucent T1 ??


 
 If you don't care about the size and weight whatsoever, so you're going to use it at home, or at a desk somewhere. I sugest you buy the O2 simply because it's about a third of the price of the T1.
 I haven't heard the T1, but I know O2 is very capable. SQ wise it should atleast be in the same league as the T1.


----------



## karloil

wizard327 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Here I am waiting for my Quickstep and now training my sights on Pico power and Heir 5. Whew.


 
  


musicheaven said:


> No kidding! It's starting to feel like a coin collection.


 
  
  
 @ wizard and music
  
 i'm starting to regret subscribing to this thread! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have an amp already in my shopping cart - but i'm still torn if i should continue to click that buy button!


----------



## musicheaven

karloil said:


> @ wizard and music
> 
> i'm starting to regret subscribing to this thread!  i have an amp already in my shopping cart - but i'm still torn if i should continue to click that buy button! :blink:




It's addictive, I myself like clicking on buy buttons, one time I took a week with the buy button ready and was able to convince myself I don't need it, then I found a need. Click .. Click lmao

My advise: run and don't look back!


----------



## karloil

musicheaven said:


> My advise: run and don't look back!


 
  
 hahaha! good advise!


----------



## Poimandres

Who doesn't love to click the button.  I couldn't resist clicking yesterday and soon I will have a Theorem to listen to.  I am also considering picking up a o2/odac combo.


----------



## karloil

hahaha just clicked on the button....but for the meenova thingy, not the amp...YET!


----------



## audiofreakie

So, I'm finally find the perfect amp


----------



## spurxiii

audiofreakie said:


> [COLOR=6A6A6A]So, I'm finally find the perfect amp [/COLOR]:wink_face:


You're the only other one I see with the DX50 and PB2, how's the sound?


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## j0ewhite

This is my perfect stack. The size are a match made in heaven.
  




  
 Oh please don't ask me how it sounds. I only know it is an enormous jump from my previous Rendition 1.
 This is my second amp.


----------



## audiofreakie

spurxiii said:


> You're the only other one I see with the DX50 and PB2, how's the sound?



The sound blow me away, no regret purchase it , hahaha, it now stacked perfectly with my DX50.
Think to purchase DB2 next...


----------



## mannkind246

Can you explain about the sound improvement in DX50 with PB2?


----------



## spurxiii

Its a wider sound with more air, more detail and noticably smoother sounding. However there's slightly less bass especially with the DX50 at 1.2.3 but I think its because the PB2 presents a more even and balanced sound over the DX50 amp. The bass on the PB2 is tighter and more refined. I'm running the Top Kit op-amps and buffers from HiFlight


----------



## musicheaven

j0ewhite said:


> This is my perfect stack. The size are a match made in heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have a similar stack, you should do something about the rubber band though.


----------



## Dopaminer

audiofreakie said:


> The sound blow me away, no regret purchase it , hahaha, it now stacked perfectly with my DX50.
> Think to purchase DB2 next...


 
  
  


spurxiii said:


> Its a wider sound with more air, more detail and noticably smoother sounding. However there's slightly less bass especially with the DX50 at 1.2.3 but I think its because the PB2 presents a more even and balanced sound over the DX50 amp. The bass on the PB2 is tighter and more refined. I'm running the Top Kit op-amps and buffers from HiFlight


 
 I`m really itching to buy this amp, and also I`ve had my fingers poised over the `buy` button for some hirose-balanced cables.  Have either of you guys gone balanced yet?  I noticed both your stacks are SE......  
  
 BTW there`s a DB2 on the FS page right now.


----------



## j0ewhite

musicheaven said:


> I have a similar stack, you should do something about the rubber band though.


 

 I'm open to suggestion! But if it's gonna be a velcro like thingy... well... I don't really like the look of it.


----------



## musicheaven

j0ewhite said:


> I'm open to suggestion! But if it's gonna be a velcro like thingy... well... I don't really like the look of it.


 
 How about these?
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/2X-Two-PCS-Fiio-Silicon-Rubber-Bands-MP3-Player-Headphone-Amplifier-Binding-/271184915068?pt=US_MP3_Player_Armbands&hash=item3f23e16a7c
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Brand-New-Monster-Energy-Rubber-Bracelet-Silicon-Wristband-Black-Wrist-Band-/231093409739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ce3d97cb
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/OREGON-DUCKS-RUBBER-WRIST-FAN-BAND-SET-2-PACK-DESIGNS-BRACELET-SILICONE-JEWELRY-/400591264940?pt=US_NCAA_Fan_Shop&hash=item5d45199cac
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Silicone-Wristbands-Plain-Wrist-Bands-Rubber-Bracelets-in-Multiple-Colors-/321130698734?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item4ac4e197ee
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Twilight-Saga-6-WRIST-BANDS-Breaking-Dawn-New-Moon-Eclipse-Rubber-Bracelets-NEW-/231089815618?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35ce06c042
  
 Should I go on?
  
 Some are kind of funny, mind you most wrist rubber bands would work, it's up to what you like to see on them and the color of course


----------



## spurxiii

I'm happy with my PB2s on SE for now and based off some comments I had from some one who also has the PB2s balanced the change isn't a night and day thing and you'll be hard pressed picking it in blind tests. I'll stick with SE for now until I itch for an upgrade. Plus I got enough op-amps to roll with


----------



## audiofreakie

I'm not yet try the balanced since I kind of busy, don't have much time to build my own balanced cable .
  
 I plan to build universal cable with my Cardas 4x24 cable, it will be used with all of my headphones and iems


----------



## headwhacker

This thread has become silent the past few days. I just got a Leckerton UHA-4 with OPA627 opamp. Not as big as I thought it is. Just a hair wider than the DX50 and about half an inch shorter. Fits nicely at the bottom of DX50 with a low-profile dual lock.
  
 Quite the opposite experience portability-wise this past few weeks with the O2. I can easily hanle it in one hand. I'll give it a full week of test drive and see hoe it compares with O2.


----------



## Dopaminer

So has anybody purchased from this Chinese i-vendor?  I am thinking of buying the PB2 for my dx50 from these guys as it`s still out of stock at iBasso.....
  
http://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/NEW-iBasso-PB2-Pelican-Portable-Balanced-Headphone-Amplifier/601461_669241377.html
  
 Reputable?


----------



## mannkind246

headwhacker said:


> This thread has become silent the past few days. I just got a Leckerton UHA-4 with OPA627 opamp. Not as big as I thought it is. Just a hair wider than the DX50 and about half an inch shorter. Fits nicely at the bottom of DX50 with a low-profile dual lock.
> 
> Quite the opposite experience portability-wise this past few weeks with the O2. I can easily hanle it in one hand. I'll give it a full week of test drive and see hoe it compares with O2.


 
 Did you experience an immediate improvement in SQ when paring UHA-4 with DX50?


----------



## headwhacker

mannkind246 said:


> Did you experience an immediate improvement in SQ when paring UHA-4 with DX50?




I am trying to use UHA-4 for a week before I do some comparison. My initial impression compared to O2 however is that UHA-4 appears to be extracting more details but sacrifices the lows/bass.

I don't know if this will change after some burn in time but definitely noticeable is the decrease in bass impact compared to O2. But I defintely hear minute details which is very faint on O2 and the mids seems to move a bit forward. The details are clear even at lower volume compared to O2. 

I really like the digital volume control. Each flick is very precise. I can listen to a lower volume level without noticeable decrese in detail resolution. 

I don't notice any impact with xfeed on. maybe I need to try more tracks/genre. This amp is pretty quiet. No hiss at all. It also appears to decrease the hiss effect on some tracks known to have hiss in the background

I just hope the bass impact comes back after some burn in time with UHA-4. Only tried JH16. I still have to try other IEMs. My hands are so full right now with the gears I have and combinations to test.

*
UPDATE:* 
The UHA-4 has no problem properly driving a 600-ohm Beyerdynamic T1 to a very loud volume.


----------



## Sorensiim

I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself. Two angled Neutrik 3.5mm plugs sans barrel, Mogami 2893 wires. Finally something compact enough for my tastes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  

 Wires soldered - I had forgotten how annoying it is to work with such short lengths of wire!
  

 Test drive, yup it works perfectly.
  

 Heatshrink fitted, elbows ready for a drop of super glue.
  

 All done! 
  

  

  

  

  

 Quite a bit more compact than the old one, I'd say!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself. Two angled Neutrik 3.5mm plugs sans barrel, Mogami 2893 wires. Finally something compact enough for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That looks awesome, wow the amount of precise hand work. Now you got me thinking maybe I should have used my two neutrik plugs just as you did. I am impressed with your end result, very encouraging. I might give it a try if I ever want to rewire couple of neutrik connectors.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself. Two angled Neutrik 3.5mm plugs sans barrel, Mogami 2893 wires. Finally something compact enough for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Very nice 
  
 Now, time to start a business!


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> That looks awesome, wow the amount of precise hand work. Now you got me thinking maybe I should have used my two neutrik plugs just as you did. I am impressed with your end result, very encouraging. I might give it a try if I ever want to rewire couple of neutrik connectors.


 
  
  


skybleu said:


> Very nice
> 
> Now, time to start a business!


 
 Thanks a lot, to the both of you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Nope, not going to make these for others! Took a full week with the parts lying around before I could find the time to just make this one for myself. I used to make a few cables for local Head-Fi'ers but I had to call the quits as I simply didn't have the spare time needed. Now I'd much rather just document the things I make for myself and teach others how to make their own.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

sorensiim said:


> I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself. Two angled Neutrik 3.5mm plugs sans barrel, Mogami 2893 wires. Finally something compact enough for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yay!, finally. looking great!


----------



## headwhacker

Goes to show finding the best IC is the one you make yourself. I've been contemplating about making one myself. However, I don't have my tools, let alone finding the extra time. Looking at my snake-like IC still am looking out for a better IC


----------



## wizard327

Nice piece of work


----------



## Sorensiim

expatinjapan said:


> Yay!, finally. looking great!


 
  


wizard327 said:


> Nice piece of work


  
 Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





  


headwhacker said:


> Goes to show finding the best IC is the one you make yourself. I've been contemplating about making one myself. However, I don't have my tools, let alone finding the extra time. Looking at my snake-like IC still am looking out for a better IC


 
 Yeah I just got fed up hunting for that perfect cable (since Headstage won't sell theirs separately) so I finally found the time to fire up the soldering iron. I have an idea for an even lower profile version but that would require me to make an epoxy body for it so that's a job for another weekend.


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself.


 
  
 Oh man, that thing is P.E.R.F.E.C.T.    Why are these not commercially available?    
 Nice work!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Yeah I just got fed up hunting for that perfect cable (since Headstage won't sell theirs separately) so I finally found the time to fire up the soldering iron. I have an idea for an even lower profile version but that would require me to make an epoxy body for it so that's a job for another weekend.




Now you need to hunt for a black Dura Lock strip lmao.


----------



## karloil

Awesome work sorensiim!!!


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> Oh man, that thing is P.E.R.F.E.C.T.    Why are these not commercially available?
> Nice work!


 
 It's pretty easy to make and I think there's about $10 worth of parts used... If you're not up for the challenge yourself, I'm sure you can find a local DIY'er that'll do the soldering for you. And thanks!
  


musicheaven said:


> Now you need to hunt for a black Dura Lock strip lmao.


 
 Yeah, I want _need_ some black low-profile Dura Lock!
  


karloil said:


> Awesome work sorensiim!!!


 
 Thanks Karloil!


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, I want _need_ some black low-profile Dura Lock!




I got two kinds of black dura lock, the standard and low profile. The low profile alone does not work well but the standard with the low profile works great.

I ended up putting the strong one on the amp and the low profile on the dap.


----------



## Don Lehrer

karloil said:


> Awesome work sorensiim!!!


 
 +1 Well done, I like your work. I think you´re almost done, so what´s next??


----------



## Sorensiim

don lehrer said:


> karloil said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome work sorensiim!!!
> ...


 
 The PB2 kinda has my name written all over it... And I could use some black low-profile Dual Lock. And the 3.5mm connector on my ciem cable really ought to match the ones on my IC.
  
 *sigh* It never ends.


----------



## headwhacker

sorensiim said:


> The PB2 kinda has my name written all over it... And I could use some black low-profile Dual Lock. And the 3.5mm connector on my ciem cable really ought to match the ones on my IC.
> 
> *sigh* It never ends.


 

 Haha good luck. I think for now I reached the end game for my portable setup.


----------



## burtomr

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, I want _need_ some black low-profile Dura Lock!


 
  
 Are you guys sure it's not *Dual Lock* by 3M...not Dura Lock?


----------



## AmberOzL

Soren, I hate you (j/k) that's one hell of a job! Awesome awesome awesome. Congrats on your "upgraded" rig.


----------



## howdy

Soren what soldering gun/pen are you using? I was thinking of heading down to the local radio shack for tools.


----------



## headwhacker

kakajiufa said:


> know it, agree ,Coming soon is the UHA760 which should have even better sound as well as some new features like crossfeed and three position gain rather than two. Price goes up to $439 which doesn't seem unreasonable at all imho. Form factor looks similar enough where it should still work.


 
  
 They have it listed at 379 introductory price.


----------



## cooperpwc

Sorensiim, I *love *that IC!


----------



## mannkind246

Which 3.5 mm Line Out cable that will improve sound quality of  the LO from DX50 to Tralucent T1?


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Soren, I hate you (j/k) that's one hell of a job! Awesome awesome awesome. Congrats on your "upgraded" rig.


 

  
  


howdy said:


> Soren what soldering gun/pen are you using? I was thinking of heading down to the local radio shack for tools.


 
  
 I use this one: http://www.inta-audio.com/pa-live-sound-c88/tools-test-equipment-c106/skytronic-digital-soldering-station-p2015 - Love it! 


cooperpwc said:


> Sorensiim, I *love *that IC!


 
 Thanks man! I shared the recipe, so now go build your own!


----------



## headwhacker

Finally found my perfect IC.Now I'm all set.


----------



## SkyBleu

headwhacker said:


> Finally found my perfect IC.Now I'm all set.




So..do you find it just a bit hard to access the volume pot?


----------



## headwhacker

skybleu said:


> So..do you find it just a bit hard to access the volume pot?




Not really, it actually help when I'm reaching for it inside my bag. It actually guides my finger directly to the volume pot. Without it sometime I missed the volume pot and trying to flick the xfeed switch.


----------



## dc-k

Inspired by this thread, I'm also looking for an amp/DAC for use with Galaxy S4, Windows laptop and possibly a DX50. Would need to power Ultrasone Sig Pros and Alphadogs. SO far I'm thinking about the Leckerton Audio UHA-6S MKII or the JDS C5D, not much to choose between them on price or spec, any thoughts?


----------



## AmberOzL

dc-k said:


> Inspired by this thread, I'm also looking for an amp/DAC for use with Galaxy S4, Windows laptop and possibly a DX50. Would need to power Ultrasone Sig Pros and Alphadogs. SO far I'm thinking about the Leckerton Audio UHA-6S MKII or the JDS C5D, not much to choose between them on price or spec, any thoughts?


 

 I don't know Sig Pros but AlphaDogs might need quite a power. I would suggest M8 but you can't connect it to your DX50. What about Just Audio AHA-120, which has a Class A amp section. Pricewise it might be more expensive than Leckerton or JDS, I didn't check recently but my memory says it is more expensive. Maybe you might want to look another powerful amp, Pico Power?


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> dc-k said:
> 
> 
> > Inspired by this thread, I'm also looking for an amp/DAC for use with Galaxy S4, Windows laptop and possibly a DX50. Would need to power Ultrasone Sig Pros and Alphadogs. SO far I'm thinking about the Leckerton Audio UHA-6S MKII or the JDS C5D, not much to choose between them on price or spec, any thoughts?
> ...


 
 Sig Pros (like all other Ultrasones) will play loud out of a cell phone but greedily gobble up any and all power you throw at them. Go for the Pico Power.


----------



## dc-k

amberozl said:


> I don't know Sig Pros but AlphaDogs might need quite a power. I would suggest M8 but you can't connect it to your DX50. What about Just Audio AHA-120, which has a Class A amp section. Pricewise it might be more expensive than Leckerton or JDS, I didn't check recently but my memory says it is more expensive. Maybe you might want to look another powerful amp, Pico Power?


 
  Thanks for reply, M8 looks great, but way above budget. The AHA-120 doesn't appear to have a DAC, JA offer a µHA-120Ds which does - would that power the AlphaDogs?


----------



## AmberOzL

dc-k said:


> Thanks for reply, M8 looks great, but way above budget. The AHA-120 doesn't appear to have a DAC, JA offer a µHA-120Ds which does - would that power the AlphaDogs?
 

 Why you look for a dac section? DX50 has quite wonderful dac apparently, all you need is a good powerful amp to connect through line out. M8 can't be connected to your DX50 so it is out of question anyway but for orthodynamic cans like AlphaDogs, you gonna need power man, a lot of power. I wouldn't suggest something designed for common use. Agree with Soren, get Pico Power or my addition AHA 120.
  
 To be honest, if I had to choose one amp to drive everything that would be AHA 120 or for balanced road, I would go for SR71B probably. Yes they are a bit pricy but quality comes with its own curse.


----------



## dc-k

amberozl said:


> Why you look for a dac section?


 
  
 The DAC would be for laptop use, I'm trying to improve listening on the move (hence DX50 and Galaxy S4) and when away in hotels (hence laptop) so I'd like a single item to do both - it may just not be possible though...


----------



## AmberOzL

dc-k said:


> The DAC would be for laptop use, I'm trying to improve listening on the move (hence DX50 and Galaxy S4) and when away in hotels (hence laptop) so I'd like a single item to do both - it may just not be possible though...


 

 Tralucent Audio is coming up with a new DAC AMP, you might want to wait for it too. Apparently it has both USB input and optical input section I believe. Soon it will be available I guess.


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> The PB2 kinda has my name written all over it...


 
 Me too brother.  I have been trying to pin iBasso down to a specific available-by date, but they are vague and keep saying `a couple of weeks`.  They wrote that they are having trouble with the battery provider and can`t assemble.  I`m heading off traveling soon and NEED it before I go, so I`m thinking about getting it from Alibaba, but iBasso themselves said they don`t recommend the site... I`ve already got a hirose cable on order for my Shures....


----------



## CJG888

Try wsz0304. (Shenzhen Audio Store). I have found them to be reliable, and they often have stock.


----------



## Dopaminer

cjg888 said:


> Try wsz0304. (Shenzhen Audio Store). I have found them to be reliable, and they often have stock.


 
 Thanks.  In fact, that is the site I have been looking at.  I just pm`d her.


----------



## Marleybob217

dc-k said:


> The DAC would be for laptop use, I'm trying to improve listening on the move (hence DX50 and Galaxy S4) and when away in hotels (hence laptop) so I'd like a single item to do both - it may just not be possible though...


 
 Do you travel for work a lot? Living life through hotel rooms fascinates me for some reason.


----------



## SkyBleu

The FiiO E11 should pair well with the DX50. Sound-wise, and size-wise.


----------



## AmberOzL

With all respect, E11 is far from being that perfect amp. Extremely colorful and budget level amp is E11. The thread is looking for the best contender apparently, I wouldn't recommend it to someone. E12 on the other hand is a killer for its price but still it is not a TOTL amp either, but a great portable amp also it is not colored like E11.


----------



## SkyBleu

amberozl said:


> With all respect, E11 is far from being that perfect amp. Extremely colorful and budget level amp is E11. The thread is looking for the best contender apparently, I wouldn't recommend it to someone. E12 on the other hand is a killer for its price but still it is not a TOTL amp either, but a great portable amp also it is not colored like E11.


 
 LOL With all due respect, I was just messing around, haha.


----------



## AmberOzL

Sorry, I forgot that the forum is a playground not a place to share information and help each other.


----------



## SkyBleu

amberozl said:


> Sorry, I forgot that the forum is a playground not a place to share information and help each other.




Apologies if you took it the wrong way..I just thought with 36 pages of recommendations, one post to brighten up this forum wouldn't do too much harm. Guess I thought wrong, haha.


----------



## JoeDoe

amberozl said:


> Sorry, I forgot that the forum is a playground not a place to share information and help each other.




Easy there tiger


Btw, would the warmth of the E11 not pair not well with the brightness of the DX50? Seems like they'd meet in the middle rather well...


----------



## mannkind246

I managed to try out Fiio E17 (amp/DAC) with DX50.
However, the sound improvement is not that impressive.
The sound stage and detail is just slightly improved. 
I would not recommend E17 to pair with DX50.


----------



## Marleybob217

joedoe said:


> Easy there tiger
> 
> 
> Btw, would the warmth of the E11 not pair not well with the brightness of the DX50? Seems like they'd meet in the middle rather well...


 
 I'm fairly confident that the built in amp of the DX50 would be on par in to the E11, apart from the slight hiss, and less output power.
 Also, pairing a cold sounding LO with a warm amp might sound like a good idea. But you'll probably end up with a strange collision of different flavors, than have a good pairing. 
  


skybleu said:


> Apologies if you took it the wrong way..I just thought with 36 pages of recommendations, one post to brighten up this forum wouldn't do too much harm. Guess I thought wrong, haha.


 
 Well, it certainly wasn't clear from your post because the E11 is a sought after amp, but not quite up to snuff compared to the other gear mentioned here. So I have to agree with Amber on this.
  
 Yes, we are way past fiio products on this thread


----------



## jj69

mannkind246 said:


> I managed to try out Fiio E17 (amp/DAC) with DX50.
> However, the sound improvement is not that impressive.
> The sound stage and detail is just slightly improved.
> I would not recommend E17 to pair with DX50.




Did you use the E17 coax in or line in?


----------



## howdy

@marleybob-
Yes, we are way past fiio products on this thread 

Let's not forget about the budget friendly C&C bh. I personally liked the DX50 paired with the C&C over the E12! You should have never sold yours. Haha. Are you going to purchase another one?


----------



## mannkind246

jj69 said:


> Did you use the E17 coax in or line in?



LineIn because I just wanted to bypass the internal amp. of DX50.


----------



## Dopaminer

Well, after 2 weeks of back-and-forth emails with an online seller, Paypal payments sent and then refunded, I still don`t have my iBasso PB2 amp. Does anyone know where the hell I can get one of these?


----------



## pOOB73

dopaminer said:


> Well, after 2 weeks of back-and-forth emails with an online seller, Paypal payments sent and then refunded, I still don`t have my iBasso PB2 amp. Does anyone know where the hell I can get one of these?



http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=70


----------



## Sorensiim

poob73 said:


> dopaminer said:
> 
> 
> > Well, after 2 weeks of back-and-forth emails with an online seller, Paypal payments sent and then refunded, I still don`t have my iBasso PB2 amp. Does anyone know where the hell I can get one of these?
> ...



Yup, they just told me that they have the parts they need now. 

So I kinda ordered one.


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> Yup, they just told me that they have the parts they need now.
> 
> So I kinda ordered one.


 
 Cool.  Could you kinda order one for me, too?  
 Silver, please.  
  
 But seriously, they`re shipping?  They said they`d email when they were available; did they notify you just recently?


----------



## headwhacker

I just got some time to burn this weekend. I thought I spent it making my own low profile connector for my DX50 C5D pair.

It's been a long while since the last time I worked with soldering stuff. I am rusty and completely thrashed my first attempt. The 2nd one is a success.


----------



## burtomr

headwhacker said:


> ...making my own low profile connector...


 
  
 Nice, so what brand connectors did you butcher use?


----------



## headwhacker

burtomr said:


> Nice, so what brand connectors did you butcher use?




Haha guilty of the crime. I used the Palic gold plated plug but I replaced the metallic barrel with a plastc one from a generic plug so I could trim the height.


----------



## audiofreakie

headwhacker said:


> I just got some time to burn this weekend. I thought I spent it making my own low profile connector for my DX50 C5D pair.
> 
> It's been a long while since the last time I worked with soldering stuff. I am rusty and completely thrashed my first attempt. The 2nd one is a success.


 
  
 wow, look like now its time for tiny IC fever, will build mine soon when my ranko plugs arrived.


----------



## Don Lehrer

audiofreakie said:


> wow, look like now its time for tiny IC fever, will build mine soon when my ranko plugs arrived.


 
  
 So lets make it a new trend (maybe more like a viral trend)


----------



## cooperpwc

Cool, Headwacker. Sorensiim still wins first prize on pure aesthetics but there are some good things going on with ICs in this thread.
  
 I may jump in one of these days but I actually found a way to get the desired result with my Cardas 6" IC. I am low profile at last.


----------



## headwhacker

cooperpwc said:


> Cool, Headwacker. Sorensiim still wins first prize on pure aesthetics but there are some good things going on with ICs in this thread.
> 
> I may jump in one of these days but I actually found a way to get the desired result with my Cardas 6" IC. I am low profile at last.


 
  
 Thanks, Just found a lot a spare time lately and I thought I should make my own IC instead of looking a custom IC. It will be cheaper. Pardon my aesthetics it's been more than 15 years since I got my hands dirty with soldering iron and other tools. I am pretty much rusty. I just basically tore down some parts I already have to make the IC as low profile as possible and sturdy at the same time.
  
 Now I'm wondering if I can still make it shorter. It just a pain working on very short wires. It really is a good training for patience


----------



## Sorensiim

Is there such a thing as Cable OCD? An obsession that any and all cables MUST be perfect... I have the Ibasso PB2 on the way and now I'm considering if I should make a longer, ultra-slim IC that could fit between the DX50 and the amp so I can place the PB2 with the front at the bottom of the DX50. That way, my headphone cable would still be connected at the bottom of the DX50...


----------



## Barra

How is everyone's amp setup working with the new FW 1.2.6?
  
 I am finding that the FW's increased bass eliminates the need for mine. It now sound better without the amp which is a good thing for portability and convenience.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Is there such a thing as Cable OCD? An obsession that any and all cables MUST be perfect... I have the Ibasso PB2 on the way and now I'm considering if I should make a longer, ultra-slim IC that could fit between the DX50 and the amp so I can place the PB2 with the front at the bottom of the DX50. That way, my headphone cable would still be connected at the bottom of the DX50...


 

 Soren, do you have something which is not related to your OCD or maybe I should say CDO?


----------



## Don Lehrer

cooperpwc said:


> Cool, Headwacker. Sorensiim still wins first prize on pure aesthetics but there are some good things going on with ICs in this thread.
> 
> I may jump in one of these days but I actually found a way to get the desired result with my Cardas 6" IC. I am low profile at last.
> 
> ...


 
 That looks great and creative. I wonder, what else can we hide in there??


----------



## jj69

Can anyone recommend a source for very short coax digital cable with 3.5mm miniplugs at each end?  Looking to try the DX50 connected to a portable DAC, but I'm not finding anyone with such a cable for a sensible price.  The few I've found online are very overpriced. 
  
 I asked Redco and they said they can't make one shorter than 1 ft. I was hoping for something very short (6" or less), and preferably with right angle miniplugs (if anyone even makes them in mono/SPDIF versions).


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> Is there such a thing as Cable OCD? An obsession that any and all cables MUST be perfect... I have the Ibasso PB2 on the way and now ...


 
 For me, recently, it`s all about the color and the design.  Headphonelounge is making a balanced cable for my SE846, in a Y-splitter-less twin cable design in THIS color, which scratches some itch for me.  The SE adaptor is just finished...


----------



## Sorensiim

jj69 said:


> Can anyone recommend a source for very short coax digital cable with 3.5mm miniplugs at each end?  Looking to try the DX50 connected to a portable DAC, but I'm not finding anyone with such a cable for a sensible price.  The few I've found online are very overpriced.
> 
> I asked Redco and they said they can't make one shorter than 1 ft. I was hoping for something very short (6" or less), and preferably with right angle miniplugs (if anyone even makes them in mono/SPDIF versions).


 
 All my problems with getting just the right cable vanished when I bought a soldering station 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It is genuinly not hard to do. Buy 10 feet of Mogami 2893 from Redco, a handful of Neutrik plugs (cheap, but easy to work with) and just go nuts. Experiment! Find out what works and what doesn't! I'm pretty sure there are some youtube tutorials as well. 
  
 Then once you have the soldering down, start having fun with the cables... 

  

 Mogami 2893 in brown paracord for that vintage feel and an ultra-flexible and smooth cable.
  
Full set of images here.


----------



## AmberOzL

@Soren, very useful post. After I settle down with my gear, I think I will enter into DIY cable world with your instructions


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> @Soren, very useful post. After I settle down with my gear, I think I will enter into DIY cable world with your instructions


 
 Considering the prices of custom cables, my soldering station has already paid for itself a couple of times over.


----------



## headwhacker

sorensiim said:


> Considering the prices of custom cables, my soldering station has already paid for itself a couple of times over.


 

 True considering I'm thinking of getting shorter cables for my T1 and balanced cable for my IEMs it would save me a lot of money making my one cable. Just need more practice so I can perfect my soldering skills again.
  
 Oh boy feels like I'm back in college


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Considering the prices of custom cables, my soldering station has already paid for itself a couple of times over.


 

 Some manufacturers don't steal your wallet but the idea of making my own, playing and trying new things are interesting. However, I am probably the most unexperienced person on the world about those things, so I am gonna need good, clear instructions both to read and watch I think. Anyway there is still a lot of time for it.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> sorensiim said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the prices of custom cables, my soldering station has already paid for itself a couple of times over.
> ...


 
 1) Grab the cold end of the soldering iron.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> 1) Grab the cold end of the soldering iron.


 

 That's a good starting point of course!


----------



## musicheaven

amberozl said:


> Some manufacturers don't steal your wallet but the idea of making my own, playing and trying new things are interesting. However, I am probably the most unexperienced person on the world about those things, so I am gonna need good, clear instructions both to read and watch I think. Anyway there is still a lot of time for it.





amberozl said:


> That's a good starting point of course! :happy_face1:




Here my good man, lots of YouTube how to's :

http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4Ad8uMhz4RPZJIYVRAT-ey1wkvEQOwgo


----------



## AmberOzL

musicheaven said:


> Here my good man, lots of YouTube how to's :
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL4Ad8uMhz4RPZJIYVRAT-ey1wkvEQOwgo


 

 Thank you mate, gotta bookmark it for future use


----------



## musicheaven

amberozl said:


> Thank you mate, gotta bookmark it for future use




You're welcome, once you build one please share your results with a photo, always appreciated.


----------



## AmberOzL

musicheaven said:


> You're welcome, once you build one please share your results with a photo, always appreciated.


 

 Well it is not gonna be any soon unfortunately but whenever I take a deep breath and start, I will share of course.


----------



## musicheaven

amberozl said:


> Well it is not gonna be any soon unfortunately but whenever I take a deep breath and start, I will share of course.




No problems, don't despair and give up like anything else and specially for this; practice makes perfect.


----------



## jj69

I'd love to be able to make my own cables, but between my limited free time and my carpal tunnel issues, it's not going to happen.  If anyone in the US would be willing to help me out with a short digital coax cable made with mogami cable and some 3.5mm mono plugs (right angle if possble), please feel free to PM me.


----------



## Marleybob217

amberozl said:


> That's a good starting point of course!


 
 2) Think before you apply solder.
  
 I've soldered cables before I placed the end of the plug around the cable too many times.


----------



## mcandmar

marleybob217 said:


> 2) Think before you apply solder.
> 
> I've soldered cables before I placed the end of the plug around the cable too many times.


 

 I seem to do that every time no matter how hard i try not to.  And for some reason its always the neatest most perfect joints that happens to...


----------



## Marleybob217

mcandmar said:


> I seem to do that every time no matter how hard i try not to.  And for some reason its always the neatest most perfect joints that happens to...


 
 Haha, yeah it sucks. Because you're left with a dirty desoldered plug! I don't even have one of those desoldering devices...


----------



## headwhacker

marleybob217 said:


> Haha, yeah it sucks. Because you're left with a dirty desoldered plug! I don't even have one of those desoldering devices...


 
  
 I hate de-soldering, I really take time to think about what I'm doing and make sure everything is in their proper places before start soldering. But still mistakes are made and you end up re-doing things. This is why I always take connectivity testing making sure nothing is shorted before I move to the next step.


----------



## Sorensiim

Is there a cable OCD support group here on Head-Fi? While waiting for my PB2 I made another (c)iem cable with a shortened Neutrik plug so it would better match the IC...

  

  

  
 I think I need help.


----------



## Don Lehrer

sorensiim said:


> Is there a cable OCD support group here on Head-Fi? While waiting for my PB2 I made another (c)iem cable with a shortened Neutrik plug so it would better match the IC...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> ...


 
  
 Maybe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but your work looks fantastic, did you find any improvements with the new terminal? (sorry, did you change the hole cable or just the terminal?)


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Is there a cable OCD support group here on Head-Fi? While waiting for my PB2 I made another (c)iem cable with a shortened Neutrik plug so it would better match the IC...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No I think you need a website like iBasso and sell your plugs in batches.


----------



## Sorensiim

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 I have two iem cables and I have now replaced the Westone connectors on both. This was the second one and I merely removed the barrel on the Neutrik plug. All mods are for looks & ergonomics only.


----------



## spurxiii

I would buy your plugs Soren


----------



## cooperpwc

spurxiii said:


> I would buy your plugs Soren


 
  
 +1.
  
 You certainly could sell them Sorensiim. That IC is perfect - a word that is usually misused but not here.


----------



## Sorensiim

cooperpwc said:


> spurxiii said:
> 
> 
> > I would buy your plugs Soren
> ...


 
 Wow, thanks guys! Sadly, I hardly even have the time to make the ones I need for myself, so setting up shop might be a bad idea. I'd much rather show others how to make their own or at least share the ideas so one of the many other soldermonkeys skillfull DIY'ers on the forum can start offering them


----------



## howdy

So when are you getting your PB2?


----------



## Sorensiim

howdy said:


> So when are you getting your PB2?


 
 It left Singapore during the night...


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> It left Singapore during the night...


 
 Ghehe, when I dream of the future we either do not need to order stuff because we can 3D print Everything. Or we have teleportation devices, which are pretty much also 3D print, atleast if you take the Michio Kaku teleportation way...


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Ghehe, when I dream of the future we either do not need to order stuff because we can 3D print Everything. Or we have teleportation devices, which are pretty much also 3D print, atleast if you take the Michio Kaku teleportation way...


 
 I just want live GPS tracking of all packages, is that too much to ask?


----------



## burtomr

> Originally Posted by *Sorensiim* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It left Singapore during the night...


 





marleybob217 said:


> Ghehe, when I dream of the future we either do not need to order stuff because we can 3D print Everything. Or we have teleportation devices, which are pretty much also 3D print, atleast if you take the Michio Kaku teleportation way...


 


sorensiim said:


> I just want live GPS tracking of all packages, is that too much to ask?


 
  
*Answer:*


----------



## JackDiesel

burtomr said:


> *Answer:*


 
  
 Looks like I'll be getting a new iBasso PB2 then!


----------



## musicheaven

burtomr said:


> *Answer:*







jackdiesel said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a new iBasso PB2 then!




I don't think so


----------



## Don Lehrer

musicheaven said:


> I don't think so


 
  
 Me likes, that way you can´t damage your new toy and probably get more fun


----------



## SkyBleu

burtomr said:


> *Answer:*


 
   
 Quote:


jackdiesel said:


> Looks like I'll be getting a new iBasso PB2 then!


 
  
 Quote:


musicheaven said:


> I don't think so


 
  
 Whilst you guys be hunting down Soren's PB2, I'll be mowing down *ALL *the PB2's.


----------



## BucketInABucket

I convinced my dad to get a C&C BH2 for his DX50! Naturally that means I can 'borrow' it for sound impressions too


----------



## wizard327

bucketinabucket said:


> I convinced my dad to get a C&C BH2 for his DX50! Naturally that means I can 'borrow' it for sound impressions too




Smart kid


----------



## spurxiii

First attempt at making anything whatsoever. Had cheapo Jaycar right angle plugs lying around and some 3 core cable so I thought I'd give it a go. Total cost about $4AUD


----------



## Olanzky

spurxiii said:


> First attempt at making anything whatsoever. Had cheapo Jaycar right angle plugs lying around and some 3 core cable so I thought I'd give it a go. Total cost about $4AUD


 
  
 what opamp roll settings do you use?

 Sorensim,

 didn't you get your PB2? how about you what is your settings on opamps?


----------



## spurxiii

olanzky said:


> what opamp roll settings do you use?
> 
> 
> Sorensim,
> ...




I'm using the Top kit from headfi member HiFlight at the moment. The stock kit is quite good also. The PB2 thread us quite good to read up on. Mike did quite a detailed analysis of the op-amps, he eve tried the buffers as amps. So did I but didn't like the sound. Worth mucking around with


----------



## spurxiii

olanzky said:


> what opamp roll settings do you use?
> 
> Sorensim,
> 
> didn't you get your PB2? how about you what is your settings on opamps?


 
 Do you have a PB2? What are you running?


----------



## spurxiii

LME49860 with the Topkit buffers

  
 The better sounding stock kit (it comes with 2 sets)


----------



## Mooses9

have u tried the LME49990 OPAMPS W/ the HA5002 BUFFER, IMO the best combo on the pb2


----------



## spurxiii

I think HiFlight replaced the LME49990s with the LME49860s. I'm using the same HA5002 buffers. Sounds good but I also like the stock kit the PB2 came with


----------



## Olanzky

spurxiii said:


> LME49860 with the Topkit buffers
> 
> 
> The better sounding stock kit (it comes with 2 sets)


 
 still on stock but the second photo is my main setup for now. much better for me than the stock the came with although it shortens the battery playback time. i was reading the PB2 thread until morning and it seems HA5002 buffers are well praised. ive contacted Ron apparently he had something to deal with for the rest of 3 weeks. ill just enjoy mine until he came back, for now pairing it with DB2 on coax with DX50 was such a bliss. really enjoying the resolution out of it nice to startup the new year


----------



## spurxiii

olanzky said:


> still on stock but the second photo is my main setup for now. much better for me than the stock the came with although it shortens the battery playback time. i was reading the PB2 thread until morning and it seems HA5002 buffers are well praised. ive contacted Ron apparently he had something to deal with for the rest of 3 weeks. ill just enjoy mine until he came back, for now pairing it with DB2 on coax with DX50 was such a bliss. really enjoying the resolution out of it nice to startup the new year




That's good you're enjoying it because the second pic is a great combo. I regularly go back to that combo and think this sounds really really good.


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> That's good you're enjoying it because the second pic is a great combo. I regularly go back to that combo and think this sounds really really good.


 
 Thanks, I'll be installing that kit now!
  
 I might be getting a topkit down the road, but for now I'll give the stock chips a run. Until now I've mostly just had the amp running burn-in with random music as I'm still trying to get my hands on some hirose connectors. 
  
 Fun fact: I have those same cheapo connectors. You forgot the o-rings when closing them


----------



## Sorensiim

sorensiim said:


> Thanks, I'll be installing that kit now!


 
 Oh damn... That config is pretty damn good! Now it's even harder to wait for the balanced connectors!


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Thanks, I'll be installing that kit now!
> 
> I might be getting a topkit down the road, but for now I'll give the stock chips a run. Until now I've mostly just had the amp running burn-in with random music as I'm still trying to get my hands on some hirose connectors.
> 
> Fun fact: I have those same cheapo connectors. You forgot the o-rings when closing them


oh yeah woops


----------



## spurxiii

I'm such a noob. They never gave me any o-rings when I bought them, I'll go back and check. Anyway I might throw these away and start again with something better


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> I'm such a noob. They never gave me any o-rings when I bought them, I'll go back and check. Anyway I might throw these away and start again with something better


 
 I'm a big fan of the Neutrik angled 3.5mm plugs. Not too expensive, easy to work with and great quality.


----------



## StanD

sorensiim said:


> I'm a big fan of the Neutrik angled 3.5mm plugs. Not too expensive, easy to work with and great quality.


 
 They look like a good choice. I bookmarked their web page.


----------



## burtomr

sorensiim said:


> I'm a big fan of the Neutrik angled 3.5mm plugs. Not too expensive, easy to work with and great quality.


 
  
 Keep in mind Neutriks are *very* magnetic with alot of steel in their construction. I don't know how detrimental this is but many frown on magnetic steel in the signal path. I personally am a big fan of *Oyaide* Connectors which are completely free of anything magnetic, beautifully crafted, expensive, and come in right angle configs:

 http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/etcplug/pg523.html


----------



## musicheaven

burtomr said:


> Keep in mind Neutriks are *very* magnetic with alot of steel in their construction. I don't know how detrimental this is but many frown on magnetic steel in the signal path. I personally am a big fan of *Oyaide* Connectors which are completely free of anything magnetic, beautifully crafted, expensive, and come in right angle configs:
> 
> 
> http://www.oyaide.com/ENGLISH/AUDIO/products_category/etcplug/pg523.html




Used quite a few of those, the only thing I don't quite like about the connector is the ground, there is no hole or tab, the inner barrel is the ground, kind a awkward to solder.


----------



## StanD

musicheaven said:


> Used quite a few of those, the only thing I don't quite like about the connector is the ground, there is no hole or tab, the inner barrel is the ground, kind a awkward to solder.


 
 Is it plated in order to make it solderable or a total pain?


----------



## musicheaven

stand said:


> Is it plated in order to make it solderable or a total pain?




It is solderable, meaning it eventually sticks but it tends to create a small lump at the entrance of the connector and it makes it almost impossible to push heat shrink all the way down the contacts due to soldering the ground pretty much right at the barrel opening (little, tight space between the signal contacts and the barrel). The Neutrik are way easier to solder in comparison.


----------



## StanD

musicheaven said:


> It is solderable, meaning it eventually sticks but it tends to create a small lump at the entrance of the connector and it makes it almost impossible to push heat shrink all the way down the contacts due to soldering the ground pretty much right at the barrel opening (little, tight space between the signal contacts and the barrel). The Neutrik are way easier to solder in comparison.


 
 Then Neutrik it is.


----------



## cooperpwc

oyaide right angle connectors are gorgeous. However good luck shortening them - the barrel is one piece solid metal. That is the Neutrik advantage for a Sorensiim IC - i.e. short, stubby and beautiful.


----------



## headwhacker

Yeah I looked at Oyaide connectors too when making my own IC. It's a solid metal and hard to trim. Even the ground pin is solid, very long and I can't find a way to cut them short without damaging it. You will need some serious equipment to work with it.
  
 Neutrik right-angled plugs are not as pretty but easier to work with and small enough to create an IC shorter than 2cm long. As for Oyaide, this is the shortest I can come up with and works well with my DX50/O2 stack. Which by the way is my best combo SQ-wise. This is my big-mac setup for the gears I currently have.


----------



## Sorensiim

headwhacker said:


> Yeah I looked at Oyaide connectors too when making my own IC. It's a solid metal and hard to trim. Even the ground pin is solid, very long and I can't find a way to cut them short without damaging it. You will need some serious equipment to work with it.
> 
> Neutrik right-angled plugs are not as pretty but easier to work with and small enough to create an IC shorter than 2cm long. As for Oyaide, this is the shortest I can come up with and works well with my DX50/O2 stack. Which by the way is my best combo SQ-wise. This is my big-mac setup for the gears I currently have.


 
 Painful to work with or not, those plugs are beautiful. I had a Switchcraft angled 3.5mm connector on one of my cables once. Felt more like something that fell off a tank than portable audio gear


----------



## Sorensiim

Oh this is good. This is *really* good.
  

 Picked up two Hirose connectors today so I can give the balanced output a spin while waiting for the parts to go full retard convert it all to Mini-XLR. Will post better pics once I'm done (with a better IC as well).


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Painful to work with or not, those plugs are beautiful. I had a Switchcraft angled 3.5mm connector on one of my cables once. Felt more like something that fell off a tank than portable audio gear


 

 How appropriate, I built a LOD once with the right angle Switchcraft connector and I accidentally drove over the connector when done. Needless to say, it kept its shape. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Not so with the 30-pin connector though.


----------



## burtomr

musicheaven said:


> ...I accidentally drove over the connector...


 
  
 Can we please have the back story on this 'event'....


----------



## musicheaven

burtomr said:


> Can we please have the back story on this 'event'....


 

 I would be ashamed to say what triggered loosing the connector in the first place, let's say I stopped looking for it until a heard a crack


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Oh this is good. This is *really* good.
> 
> 
> Picked up two Hirose connectors today so I can give the balanced output a spin while waiting for the parts to go full retard convert it all to Mini-XLR. Will post better pics once I'm done (with a better IC as well).


 

 Soren, that's official now. Now you are toxic for me.
  
 Mate seriously, I am just trying to calm down and settle on one setup but with your crazy ideas and DIY skills you always pull me to Dark Side of the Force 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Btw, I am more than interested in DX90 but can't you use your influence to make them higher capacity editions? Seriously 8 gb + 64 gb is a joke for me and deal breaker unfortunately. (Don't mention the OTG feature please, extra bulk that I will not carry around). If they can make higher than 128 gb (total in built + micro or normal sd card) I will be totally sold. So we can be in the same team and share ideas/experiences.
  
 As a side note: Your K10 is more than gorgeous. I seen many Wizard design in the Noble Thread but yours is still one of the best ones.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Soren, that's official now. Now you are toxic for me.
> 
> Mate seriously, I am just trying to calm down and settle on one setup but with your crazy ideas and DIY skills you always pull me to Dark Side of the Force
> 
> ...


 
 Haha, sorry for being a bad influence! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
  
 I'm pretty hyped about the DX90 as well, but I'm afraid you overestimate my influence. I am living perfectly fine with 64gb but when it comes to storage, more IS better. I'd never use the OTG function either, no scanning and you're definitely going to break something.
  
 Thank you for the kind words on the K10 - I'm still madly in love with them as well, but they actually sound better than they look. Especially when driven by the balanced output of the PB2!


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Haha, sorry for being a bad influence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Okay than, another idea. Why don't you come close to FiiO X5? If DX90 won't bring higher capacity, it is 'unfortunately' a dead born baby for me. Every people has their own needs, for me, one of the most important thing is, at least 128 gb capacity, the more is always welcome.
  
 As for balanced setups, I think I am gonna go down this route too but I am afraid it won't be iBasso's way. The balanced connectors they use is problematic I see. I wish they could make it with RSA style (Kubikconn or something like that, not really sure). That would be easy. So there is a chance I might end up getting Lightning later and forget about single end for a long time.


----------



## dc-k

amberozl said:


> Okay than, another idea. Why don't you come close to FiiO X5? If DX90 won't bring higher capacity, it is 'unfortunately' a dead born baby for me. Every people has their own needs, for me, one of the most important thing is, at least 128 gb capacity, the more is always welcome.


 
 I agree that storage is important, particularly with hi res albums becoming more widespread. 128 GB doesn't go that far and although cards are very useful and it's great to be able to swap them, they are also fiddly little things these days and my fingers aren't getting any more nimble.
  
 It's never been easier to lose 64 gb of music...


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Okay than, another idea. Why don't you come close to FiiO X5? If DX90 won't bring higher capacity, it is 'unfortunately' a dead born baby for me. Every people has their own needs, for me, one of the most important thing is, at least 128 gb capacity, the more is always welcome.
> 
> As for balanced setups, I think I am gonna go down this route too but I am afraid it won't be iBasso's way. The balanced connectors they use is problematic I see. I wish they could make it with RSA style (Kubikconn or something like that, not really sure). That would be easy. So there is a chance I might end up getting Lightning later and forget about single end for a long time.


 
 The Hirose connectors feel fantastic, but are very hard to get. That's why I've ordered the parts that should enable me to rework the PB2 into using a 4-pin mini-xlr connector instead. Easily avaiable, cheap and sturdy. Win/Win/Win. Yes, modding the amplifier, not building adapters.
  
 And while the missus was busy watching some crud on Netflix just now, I decided to make myself a new IC! Angled Neutrik (I do like those), Mogami 2893 but with the jacket and shield replaced by bright red paracord! Because reasons!
  

  

  

 Not as stealthy as my idea with a flat cable between them, but a lot easier to actually use.


----------



## AmberOzL

It just became a game for you isn't it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like the idea about modding the amp, I seriously need to learn a lot from you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Still, unless we see a high capacity iBasso dap, I think we won't be sharing the experience of using the same dap.


----------



## Sorensiim

Okay, now that I got the connectors I needed for balanced driving, the rankings are as follows:
  
 3) PB2 single-ended
 2) Meier Quickstep
 1) PB2 Balanced
  
 I feared that there would be minimal difference when going balanced with multi-BA iems but that wasn't the case. Single-ended out of the PB2 has you standing right in front of a small-ish stage, like having the best seats in a jazz club. With the Quickstep, you sit a row further from the stage, but the stage is much wider and the musicians have more room to move around. With the PB2 balanced, you maintain the stage from the Quickstep but now you're ON the stage, with the band playing all around you. You pick up everything, all the subtle sounds and audible clues have their place and you start noticing things like reverb, room acoustics and so on. It sounds so damn REAL! 
  
 I think I just found my new favorite amp. Only downside is that now that I've heard what it can do to my ciems, I'm lusting after getting back the HD650 and the DT770LE to see how they would respond to going balanced!


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Okay, now that I got the connectors I needed for balanced driving, the rankings are as follows:
> 
> 3) PB2 single-ended
> 2) Meier Quickstep
> ...


That's awesome I can't wait to get some hirose connectors


----------



## wizard327

You perked-up my curiosity Sorensiim. Now am setting my sights on PB2 but need to clarify some things as I am not familiar with balanced connectors. So please be lenient with me  that 6- pin connector on the PB2, what is that for? Do I need to buy a special cable / connector to link it with my DX50? Will using the 3.5 output from the PB2 and hooking it up to the LO of DX50 achieve a balanced signal?


----------



## wizard327

wizard327 said:


> You perked-up my curiosity Sorensiim. Now am setting my sights on PB2 but need to clarify some things as I am not familiar with balanced connectors. So please be lenient with me  that 6- pin connector on the PB2, what is that for? Do I need to buy a special cable / connector to link it with my DX50? Will using the 3.5 output from the PB2 and hooking it up to the LO of DX50 achieve a balanced signal?




Got it now from the PB2 manual :rolleyes: next question is , does the PB2 comes with the balanced output cable and where do I connect it to my DX50?


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> That's awesome I can't wait to get some hirose connectors


 

  
 Seriously, it's a whole new amp once you go balanced.


wizard327 said:


> Got it now from the PB2 manual
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 You use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC between the DX50 and the PB2. The PB2 will split it into a balanced signal. Then you need a Hirose 6-pin (only 4 pins are used) connector like this for your headphone cable. Make sure your cable has 4 wires all the way to the plug or you'll need a new cable.


----------



## spurxiii

If only I can easily find some in Oz


----------



## wizard327

sorensiim said:


> Seriously, it's a whole new amp once you go balanced.
> You use a 3.5mm to 3.5mm IC between the DX50 and the PB2. The PB2 will split it into a balanced signal. Then you need a Hirose 6-pin (only 4 pins are used) connector like this for your headphone cable. Make sure your cable has 4 wires all the way to the plug or you'll need a new cable.




Great! Appreciate your helpful and quick response Sorensiim. The connector is applicable only to headphones and not IEM?


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> If only I can easily find some in Oz


 
  
 If I manage to convert the PB2 to using 4-pin mini-xlr, I'll sell you the two Hirose connectors I just got for what I paid (plus shipping). One is still in the original wrapping, the other is being safely babied as you can see below. 


wizard327 said:


> Great! Appreciate your helpful and quick response Sorensiim. The connector is applicable only to headphones and not IEM?


 
 It's applicable to whatever you want. I use mine with my (C)IEM cable:


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Okay, now that I got the connectors I needed for balanced driving, the rankings are as follows:
> 
> 3) PB2 single-ended
> 2) Meier Quickstep
> ...




Congrats Soren you just described in few words how it feels like to go from single ended to balanced. 
Just a warning; once you go balanced there is no way back. 

Your work look professional as always.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> If I manage to convert the PB2 to using 4-pin mini-xlr, I'll sell you the two Hirose connectors I just got for what I paid (plus shipping). One is still in the original wrapping, the other is being safely babied as you can see below.
> It's applicable to whatever you want. I use mine with my (C)IEM cable:




Yes please that would be great


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> Congrats Soren you just described in few words how it feels like to go from single ended to balanced.
> Just a warning; once you go balanced there is no way back.
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah, as much as I like the Quickstep, there's probably no coming back now. 
  


spurxiii said:


> Yes please that would be great


 
 I'll PM you if the operation goes according to plan. U$30 should cover 2x Hirose plus shipping to The Continent That Wants To Kill You.
  
 I think my rig will stay like this for a long time. Well, at least a few days until the mini-xlr parts arrive and I tear it all apart again.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, as much as I like the Quickstep, there's probably no coming back now.
> 
> I'll PM you if the operation goes according to plan. U$30 should cover 2x Hirose plus shipping to *The Continent That Wants To Kill You.*
> 
> I think my rig will stay like this for a long time. Well, at least a few days until the mini-xlr parts arrive and I tear it all apart again.


 
 You got that right! 
  


Spoiler: They say...there's 1000 things in this Australian bush picture that could kill ya.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Yeah, as much as I like the Quickstep, there's probably no coming back now.
> 
> I'll PM you if the operation goes according to plan. U$30 should cover 2x Hirose plus shipping to The Continent That Wants To Kill You.
> 
> I think my rig will stay like this for a long time. Well, at least a few days until the mini-xlr parts arrive and I tear it all apart again.




Sounds good Soren. All the best with the mod


----------



## wizard327

sorensiim said:


> I
> It's applicable to whatever you want. I use mine with my (C)IEM cable:




Oh Dear, thanks Sorensiim. Looks like I have to look for new cables terminated with Hirose male connector.


----------



## headwhacker

Are we expecting a quickstep popping up in the for sale forum soon?


----------



## Sorensiim

headwhacker said:


> Are we expecting a quickstep popping up in the for sale forum soon?




It's the best single ended amp I've ever heard with IEMs, but the balanced output of the PB2 is better. I love the Quickstep, but on the other hand it just might fund a set of HD650's...


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> It's the best single ended amp I've ever heard with IEMs, but the balanced output of the PB2 is better. I love the Quickstep, but on the other hand it just might fund a set of HD650's...


 

 Why not go for the top? Get HD800 for screws sake, wasn't your motto, get the highest end, pay once (well ok something like that, I couldn't remember the exact words
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). µ


----------



## dc-k

amberozl said:


> Why not go for the top? Get HD800 for screws sake, wasn't your motto, get the highest end, pay once (well ok something like that, I couldn't remember the exact words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 why settle for HD800 you cheapskate, you're much better off with these for your portable rig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/697285/fs-sennheiser-he90-orpheus-electrostatic-headphone


----------



## headwhacker

amberozl said:


> Why not go for the top? Get HD800 for screws sake, wasn't your motto, get the highest end, pay once (well ok something like that, I couldn't remember the exact words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



More like "buy the best and cry once". lol


----------



## AmberOzL

dc-k said:


> why settle for HD800 you cheapskate, you're much better off with these for your portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 That's something not to buy for me and pretty much _almost_ everybody in here. If I remember correctly I was reading prices like 15k euros. I agree the best is the best but, let's stay realistic shall we 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





headwhacker said:


> amberozl said:
> 
> 
> > Why not go for the top? Get HD800 for screws sake, wasn't your motto, get the highest end, pay once (well ok something like that, I couldn't remember the exact words
> ...


 

 Yup, thanks


----------



## musicheaven

dc-k said:


> why settle for HD800 you cheapskate, you're much better off with these for your portable rig :wink_face:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/697285/fs-sennheiser-he90-orpheus-electrostatic-headphone




If I was buying this I would cry a river


----------



## headwhacker

dc-k said:


> why settle for HD800 you cheapskate, you're much better off with these for your portable rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Would be funny to see someone using this phone for portable use. I imagine needing a backpack to carry the amp and power supply.

He would look like a military field communications officer during world war 2. 

But then if anyone already made a portable amp (not bigger than M8) for electrostatic phone then I'm interested.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Why not go for the top? Get HD800 for screws sake, wasn't your motto, get the highest end, pay once (well ok something like that, I couldn't remember the exact words
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I actually prefer the HD650 over the HD800. There, I said it, bring the flames.
  
 I need want a set of open cans for listening comfortably at home while being able to hear my kids if they wake up (thus excluding my ciems). For that job, the HD650 is perfection. I've had two sets before actually, but everyone and their mother always says that the HD650 really comes alive once you go balanced. That, and the fact that there's no way in hell I'm paying that kind of money for cans that'll see an hour of use per week. I'm ok with paying top dollar for my ciems as I use them for 40 hours a week 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Next decision: To Topkit or not to Topkit, that is the question.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I actually prefer the HD650 over the HD800. There, I said it, bring the flames.
> 
> I need want a set of open cans for listening comfortably at home while being able to hear my kids if they wake up (thus excluding my ciems). For that job, the HD650 is perfection. I've had two sets before actually, but everyone and their mother always says that the HD650 really comes alive once you go balanced. That, and the fact that there's no way in hell I'm paying that kind of money for cans that'll see an hour of use per week. I'm ok with paying top dollar for my ciems as I use them for 40 hours a week
> 
> ...


 

 May I suggest a vented iem with low isolation? 1plus2. It might even steal hours from your main ciems.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> May I suggest a vented iem with low isolation? 1plus2. It might even steal hours from your main ciems.


 
 With the K10, the 8.A, the 4.Ai and the Tzar 350 (Yeah, I'm a Wizard fan) I think I've got IEMs covered for now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I've always liked the HD650 and I've had them twice before, that's why I'm probably getting them again.


----------



## JackDiesel

sorensiim said:


> With the K10, the 8.A, the 4.Ai and the Tzar 350 (Yeah, I'm a Wizard fan) I think I've got IEMs covered for now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Have you considered the Auduze LCD-2? I've remember reading it has a lot of similarities to the 8.A. Open design like the HD650 and IMO great looking.


----------



## SkyBleu

jackdiesel said:


> Have you considered the Auduze LCD-2? I've remember reading it has a lot of similarities to the 8.A. Open design like the HD650 and IMO great looking.




Also consider the SoundMAGIC HP200. An underestimated open can that apparently sounds like a fun version of the HD650.


----------



## spurxiii

What amp for the HD650 Soren?


----------



## AmberOzL

Soren, out of curiosity, how often do you listen to your Tzar's? Can it really steal hours from all other top dogs?


----------



## wizard327

Just ordered a PB2 and a dragon cable with Hirose connector. Hope to replicate Sorensiim's 3-dimensional experience with his new rig  I was actually looking at a new lens for my D700 but cannot resist the urge.


----------



## Sorensiim

jackdiesel said:


> Have you considered the Auduze LCD-2? I've remember reading it has a lot of similarities to the 8.A. Open design like the HD650 and IMO great looking.


 
  
 Oh yes. The LCD2v2 sounds spectacular but like with the HD800 we bump into that nasty (money spent)/(time used) ratio. Plus, the HD650 is more comfortable. I really like those cans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






spurxiii said:


> What amp for the HD650 Soren?


 
  
 The PB2 off course!


amberozl said:


> Soren, out of curiosity, how often do you listen to your Tzar's? Can it really steal hours from all other top dogs?


 
 They actually come out every now and then, when evaluating new equipment. They are ruthlessly revealing and perfect for shining a spotlight on any bad links in your audio chain.
  


wizard327 said:


> Just ordered a PB2 and a dragon cable with Hirose connector. Hope to replicate Sorensiim's 3-dimensional experience with his new rig
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Lol, sorry about your wallet man! Photography AND audio?


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> They actually come out every now and then, when evaluating new equipment. They are ruthlessly revealing and perfect for shining a spotlight on any bad links in your audio chain.


 
 If you ever feel like selling them to fund something else, keep me in mind mate 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If it hits on a time period where my student wallet is slightly on the thicker side, I might be the buyer.
  
 My reason is similar to yours but not exactly the same. For home use, I want something I can easily pull out from my ears and it shouldn't isolate like hell. Well an open can leaks sound it is not good for me either, so universal iems are seems to be the only option. Without ciem level isolation and easy to put in, take it out. Ah for the moment, I still use SE5way for both home and on to go, I think these extraordinary ciems taught me so much about my ears, my hearing, my tastes of music. Best ever purchase.
  
 Another question for you, hope you don't mind.
  
 A gear like DX50 + PB2 or Quickstep (you name it) can go better than DX100 alone? Only sound-wise but, I don't ask about UI, size etc.


----------



## wizard327

sorensiim said:


> Oh yes. The LCD2v2 sounds spectacular but like with the HD800 we bump into that nasty (money spent)/(time used) ratio. Plus, the HD650 is more comfortable. I really like those cans
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, sorry about your wallet man! Photography AND audio?



LOL. That's ok mate. I consider it a gift to myself . Yes, these are my hobbies, plus kindle paper white. Actually spent a lot for my photography hobby.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> If you ever feel like selling them to fund something else, keep me in mind mate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I actually like the Tzar for what they do. A very specialized tool that I sometimes reach for, but not something everyone needs to have in their toolbox 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I found the DX50 + [A good amp] to be sonically so close to the DX100 that it was more a matter of taste to decide which was better. Then with the DX50 compared to the DX100 you get the advantages of UI, battery life, size, etc. Really looking forward to trying the DX90!
  


wizard327 said:


> LOL. That's ok mate. I consider it a gift to myself . Yes, these are my hobbies, plus kindle paper white. Actually spent a lot for my photography hobby.


 
 I really should have thrown my Paperwhite into this picture:

  
 I sold my 5D2 & L-primes and got the Fuji X100s instead. So compact that I can take it anywhere and since I can't change the lens, it hasn't evolved into a financial black hole like very often DSLRs do


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I actually like the Tzar for what they do. A very specialized tool that I sometimes reach for, but not something everyone needs to have in their toolbox
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 What worries me are the knives in the background lmao 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I really like your desk setup, so clean quite inspiring working on it. What is its purpose and do you have more than one desk space?


----------



## wizard327

sorensiim said:


> I really should have thrown my Paperwhite into this picture:
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my 5D2 & L-primes and got the Fuji X100s instead. So compact that I can take it anywhere and since I can't change the lens, it hasn't evolved into a financial black hole like very often DSLRs do




Nice and clean setup. Been eyeing the X100S myself for that retro-look but I have the NEX 5 for my portable. Heard that it takes great pictures (x100s).


----------



## headwhacker

skybleu said:


> Also consider the SoundMAGIC HP200. An underestimated open can that apparently sounds like a fun version of the HD650.


 

 Does it imply HD650 is not fun


----------



## Sorensiim

musicheaven said:


> What worries me are the knives in the background lmao :atsmile:
> 
> I really like your desk setup, so clean quite inspiring working on it. What is its purpose and do you have more than one desk space?



That's my kitchen counter, hence the knives and coffee maker


----------



## dc-k

sorensiim said:


> That's my kitchen counter, hence the knives and coffee maker


 
 one of the knives looks at a slight angle to me, hope it's only the photograph...


----------



## Sorensiim

headwhacker said:


> Does it imply HD650 is not fun :tongue_smile:




The HD650 is supremely comfortable, very relaxing to listen to and lets you just lean back and enjoy the music. They feel like coming home from work and just collapsing in your favorite chair. 

But "fun" isn't really a word I'd use to describe them.


----------



## SkyBleu

headwhacker said:


> Does it imply HD650 is not fun :tongue_smile:


 it does.  many have bought both, and sold the HD650's and kept the HP200's.


----------



## headwhacker

skybleu said:


> it does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, I know what you mean. Same reason I chose T1 over HD650 which had my mind set on it initially when I was looking for a full-size phone.
  
 However, the sound signature of HD6xx and the Senns phones in general does not appeal to me.
  
 Despite T1 costing a little more than twice the HD650 I closed my eyes and surrendered my credit card to the checkout counter.
  
 I went for the best for my taste but never cried. Not even once lol


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. Same reason I chose T1 over HD650 which had my mind set on it initially when I was looking for a full-size phone.
> 
> However, the sound signature of HD6xx and the Senns phones in general does not appeal to me.
> 
> ...


 
 The crying starts when the credit card bill comes in. Hey, enjoy your new cans.


----------



## dc-k

stand said:


> The crying starts when the credit card bill comes in. Hey, enjoy your new cans.


 
 +1


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Oh yes. The LCD2v2 sounds spectacular but like with the HD800 we bump into that nasty (money spent)/(time used) ratio. Plus, the HD650 is more comfortable. I really like those cans
> 
> The PB2 off course!
> They actually come out every now and then, when evaluating new equipment. They are ruthlessly revealing and perfect for shining a spotlight on any bad links in your audio chain.
> ...




Then consider the HE500s because in balanced mode the PB2 does have enough juice to drive them. See if you can get a chance to listen to them even in SE mode via the PB2s


----------



## spurxiii

Out of the PB2s the HE500s sound better than the HD600s


----------



## musicheaven

spurxiii said:


> Out of the PB2s the HE500s sound better than the HD600s


 

 Wow interesting, my HD600 can't be beat with any amps, the Intruder makes it shine to no end. I guess it all depends on the amp one is using. I haven't used the HE500 so I can't comment on the cans but if those are more expensive than the HD600 I would not expect anything less. When you say sounds better, what do you mean?


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Out of the PB2s the HE500s sound better than the HD600s


 
 Two of my friends both have the HE500 and are coming by next month. The only problem with the HE-500 is the price (once you add a HD650 pad to the headband).


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Two of my friends both have the HE500 and are coming by next month. The only problem with the HE-500 is the price (once you add a HD650 pad to the headband).


 
 What pad?


----------



## spurxiii

musicheaven said:


> Wow interesting, my HD600 can't be beat with any amps, the Intruder makes it shine to no end. I guess it all depends on the amp one is using. I haven't used the HE500 so I can't comment on the cans but if those are more expensive than the HD600 I would not expect anything less. When you say sounds better, what do you mean?


 
 I'm saying that with the PB2s the HE500s sound better than the HD600s in most areas. The highs are more extended (on the HD600s (with the PB2s, it sounds a bit rolled off), the mids are smoother (albeit slightly less natural than the HD600s), the bass of the ortho is on another level (again in comparison on the PB2s). 
  
 Just because something costs more doesn't mean it will be better. The HD600s sound far better my TH600s in anything that has vocals or mid-focused. I got the HD600s at 1/3 the cost of the TH600s. My $40 RE0s sound IMO better than my $350 UE900s. Its all a bit personal taste at the end of the day.


----------



## musicheaven

spurxiii said:


> I'm saying that with the PB2s the HE500s sound better than the HD600s in most areas. The highs are more extended (on the HD600s (with the PB2s, it sounds a bit rolled off), the mids are smoother (albeit slightly less natural than the HD600s), the bass of the ortho is on another level (again in comparison on the PB2s).
> 
> Just because something costs more doesn't mean it will be better. The HD600s sound far better my TH600s in anything that has vocals or mid-focused. I got the HD600s at 1/3 the cost of the TH600s. My $40 RE0s sound IMO better than my $350 UE900s. Its all a bit personal taste at the end of the day.


 

 I know, that is just my expectation, it does not mean it would be met, like I said I never tried the HE500. I wish we would have venues here where we could try those headphones, the Sennheiser can be tested but not the HD700 and above.


----------



## spurxiii

musicheaven said:


> I know, that is just my expectation, it does not mean it would be met, like I said I never tried the HE500. I wish we would have venues here where we could try those headphones, the Sennheiser can be tested but not the HD700 and above.


 
 If you've never tried a decent ortho you should get your hands on one somehow. They need a bit of power to sound proper so amping is more of an issue with them than the HD600s


----------



## spurxiii

But if you asked me which can I would keep if I could only have one, I'd keep the TH600s since I listen to EDM most of the time. That thing is made for that genre


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> What pad?



The headband padding from the HD650, it can be fitted to a lot of different cans and really impoves comfort:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/579875/comfort-mod-hd650-headband-padding-on-the-pro-900


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> The headband padding from the HD650, it can be fitted to a lot of different cans and really impoves comfort:
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/579875/comfort-mod-hd650-headband-padding-on-the-pro-900




I wacked on a headband pad that cost $14. It does the job.


----------



## spurxiii




----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> I wacked on a headband pad that cost $14. It does the job.


 
 I prefer the HD650 headband because of the  brilliant indentation that takes the pressure off the top of my skull:

 For some reason I'm very sensitive there and can't wear headphones for more than an hour if they put any pressure on the top of my dome.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> I prefer the HD650 headband because of the  brilliant indentation that takes the pressure off the top of my skull:
> 
> 
> For some reason I'm very sensitive there and can't wear headphones for more than an hour if they put any pressure on the top of my dome.




Fair enough


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I prefer the HD650 headband because of the  brilliant indentation that takes the pressure off the top of my skull:
> 
> For some reason I'm very sensitive there and can't wear headphones for more than an hour if they put any pressure on the top of my dome.


 

 I gotta agree with you, not that I can't wear them but this design is definitely one of the most comfortable one ever invented.


----------



## SkyBleu

headwhacker said:


> Haha, I know what you mean. Same reason I chose T1 over HD650 which had my mind set on it initially when I was looking for a full-size phone.
> 
> However, the sound signature of HD6xx and the Senns phones in general does not appeal to me.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sure you didn't. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I guess in the end, it really just comes down to preference


----------



## BucketInABucket

I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


----------



## SkyBleu

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


 
 Throw in that C5/C5D brother!


----------



## dc-k

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


 
 Centrance HiFi-M8?


----------



## BucketInABucket

skybleu said:


> Throw in that C5/C5D brother!


 
 Neutrality is not what I'm looking for this time, got that in bucketloads with the Apex Glacier 


dc-k said:


> Centrance HiFi-M8?


 
 Will be using it with the DX50 so they're incompatible


----------



## AmberOzL

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


 

 Not many comes to my mind but FiiO E12 or E12 DIY Edition. Vanilla E12 has bass boost function if I remember correctly.
  
 Or maybe ifi iCan? ClieOS really likes ifi line up.


----------



## zombywoof

skybleu said:


> Throw in that C5/C5D brother!


 

 Ditto...great amp, great service, no better at this price point.


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> I prefer the HD650 headband because of the  brilliant indentation that takes the pressure off the top of my skull:
> 
> For some reason I'm very sensitive there and can't wear headphones for more than an hour if they put any pressure on the top of my dome.


 
  
 You must have a bump on your head exactly where the dent is.


----------



## StanD

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


 
 How about a FiiO E12. It's inexpensive, has great battery life and has very good driving power, It can drive my HD600's and HE-500's to loud levels. IMO, the bass boost switch works rather nicely with neutral cans.


----------



## Varoudis

stand said:


> How about a FiiO E12. It's inexpensive, has great battery life and has very good driving power, It can drive my HD600's and HE-500's to loud levels. IMO, the bass boost switch works rather nicely with neutral cans.




I wish e12diy had a boost switch


----------



## spurxiii

bucketinabucket said:


> I'm looking for a portable amp (preferably with a bass boost although not necessary) that compliments my Apex Glacier (warm with weighty lows and a slightly dark sound signature). Any suggestions please?


 
 WHat headphones will you be using mainly?


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> How about a FiiO E12. It's inexpensive, has great battery life and has very good driving power, It can drive my HD600's and HE-500's to loud levels. IMO, the bass boost switch works rather nicely with neutral cans.


 
  
  


varoudis said:


> I wish e12diy had a boost switch


 
 The bass boost on the plain product is nice to have. Rolling opamps is overrated since the distortion is already low and the negative feedback in the circuit takes it even lower, way below a human's ability to perceive it. IMO, get the stock product and put your energy into listening to music.


----------



## SkyBleu

bucketinabucket said:


> Neutrality is not what I'm looking for this time, got that in bucketloads with the Apex Glacier
> Will be using it with the DX50 so they're incompatible




My friend, there is nothing neutral about a C5 with Bass Boost on.  It becomes an energetic monstrosity.


----------



## spurxiii

For me the C5 doesn't work well with all phones. It didn't sound good with most of my phones which is the reason why I sold it. For some reason the sound with the C5 going out to the Re400s and the UE900s was quite messy in comparison to the iphone4s (i didn't have a Dx50 at the time) by itself. The C5 also didn't have enough power to drive my mad dogs or my HE500s. The C5 did sound good with the GR07 BE. The bass boost was also a little but too much on most tracks so I had it off most of the time. 

I'm not sure how well the C5 would have performed with the DX50. I'm sure it would be better since its a better source than the iPhone 4s, but as I had it setup I couldn't keep it especially when I had my desktop setup and realised what good sound is supposed yo sound like.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Oh god a wave of responses to help me, thanks guys 
  
 So the main candidates seem to be the JDS Labs C5 and the FiiO E12. I'll be sure to audition both of them ASAP!
  
 I'll be using the amp primarily with the Aedle VK-1 because the Apex Glacier into the VISO HP50 already makes a good combo imo.


----------



## Varoudis

bucketinabucket said:


> Oh god a wave of responses to help me, thanks guys
> 
> So the main candidates seem to be the JDS Labs C5 and the FiiO E12. I'll be sure to audition both of them ASAP!
> 
> I'll be using the amp primarily with the Aedle VK-1 because the Apex Glacier into the VISO HP50 already makes a good combo imo.


 
 I have c5d and it sound amazing! With dx50 with EQ off and bass boost on from the amp is SUPER!


----------



## headwhacker

I like UHA-4 with DX50/JH16 combo more than C5D. UHA-4 tends to have a little wider soundstage and tighter bass. C5D's bass with boost off becomes a bit muddy especially in the upper bass to sub mid part on some tracks I listen to.
  
 Another thing I notice with C5D is at low gain, cranking the volume all the way up, distortion is noticeable with my T1. UHA-4 will just be not loud enough but no hint of distortion. However, At high gain, distortion goes away.


----------



## Varoudis

headwhacker said:


> I like UHA-4 with DX50/JH16 combo more than C5D. UHA-4 tends to have a little wider soundstage and tighter bass. C5D's bass with boost off becomes a bit muddy especially in the upper bass to sub mid part on some tracks I listen to.
> 
> Another thing I notice with C5D is at low gain, cranking the volume all the way up, distortion is noticeable with my T1. UHA-4 will just be not loud enough but no hint of distortion. However, At high gain, distortion goes away.


 
 you might be right, I cannot comment on high volumes  I only use around 20% of my amps volume at low gain


----------



## StanD

C'mon folks don't you know, the ideal amp is a straight wire with gain. You do realize that reaching a consensus on this should be next to impossible.


----------



## headwhacker

stand said:


> C'mon folks don't you know, the ideal amp is a straight wire with gain. You do realize that reaching a consensus on this should be next to impossible.


 
  
 If one exist let me know.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> C'mon folks don't you know, the ideal amp is a straight wire with gain. You do realize that reaching a consensus on this should be next to impossible.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> If one exist let me know.


 
 I'll be sure to do that. If you're interested, right now I have 0dB wire in stock.


----------



## headwhacker

stand said:


> I'll be sure to do that. If you're interested, right now I have 0dB wire in stock. :wink_face:




I don't think 0 dB is enough to drive my T1. it's just not loud enough. I need around 8dB to properly drive T1.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> I'll be sure to do that. If you're interested, right now I have 0dB wire in stock.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> I don't think 0 dB is enough to drive my T1. it's just not loud enough.


 
 Well, if you want the ideal amp, you'll have to ditch your cans and get something a little bit more efficient/sensitive. Just say'in


----------



## headwhacker

headwhacker said:


> I don't think 0 dB is enough to drive my T1. it's just not loud enough. I need around 8dB to properly drive T1.




Now you gonna tell me to ditch my DAP as well because it has a built-in amp. Perfect


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> Now you gonna tell me to ditch my DAP as well because it has a built-in amp. Perfect


 
 Naw, you'll still need a source of music, just connect your new 0dB amp to your DAP's line out and you're good to go. One thing about this new amp, it doesn't scale. It does have a perfectly flat response from DC to microwaves.


----------



## Keenan

Hi, i think i have a similar case.
 I am looking for a amp/dac as a pc build,
 I am using ciem 8.a and K10 in the future ( low impedance) .
  
 Any recommendation amp/ dac for k10?
 Main purpose is for laptop audio


----------



## Sorensiim

keenan said:


> Hi, i think i have a similar case.
> I am looking for a amp/dac as a pc build,
> I am using ciem 8.a and K10 in the future ( low impedance) .
> 
> ...


 
 What's your budget?


----------



## Keenan

I think it is around 500 dollar but it will depend the situation.


----------



## Sorensiim

keenan said:


> I think it is around 500 dollar but it will depend the situation.


 
 Check out the Audioquest Dragonfly 2 and the HRT Microstreamer


----------



## Keenan

Is that both are dac ?
 I am interested with audio quest 2 and alo audio international.


----------



## Marleybob217

If you're looking into open headphones, you really should look into the AKG K702 (or higher models). I own the anniversary edition and they are the reason I'm barely on head-fi anymore. I'm absolutely content with them. I've also owned the HD650, but I find these better. Without a doubt. Then again, I used them on the fiio e9 (the HD650 that is).
  
 The imaging and seperation is the best i've ever heard in any headphone in the annies. Apart from that, they sound much like the HD650 only with tight bass an hyper realistic treble. But this is not an intimate headphone, since the soundstage is fairly huge-ish.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> If you're looking into open headphones, you really should look into the AKG K702 (or higher models). I own the anniversary edition and they are the reason I'm barely on head-fi anymore. I'm absolutely content with them. I've also owned the HD650, but I find these better. Without a doubt. Then again, I used them on the fiio e9 (the HD650 that is).
> 
> The imaging and seperation is the best i've ever heard in any headphone in the annies. Apart from that, they sound much like the HD650 only with tight bass an hyper realistic treble. But this is not an intimate headphone, since the soundstage is fairly huge-ish.


 
 I've head the K701 on several occasions and they're on the list as well, if I can find a way to fit them with a headband instead of the torture instrument installed by the Austrians.


----------



## Rl-s

Hi soren is this the correct dual lock for attaching my portable amp? Does it leaves any residue that will damage the amp?


----------



## Sorensiim

rl-s said:


> Hi soren is this the correct dual lock for attaching my portable amp? Does it leaves any residue that will damage the amp?


 
 It's the heavy duty version - It'll work, but the "Low Profile" edition might be better suited for this job


----------



## Rl-s

Haha thanks. But there's no low profile version at my local store....


----------



## spurxiii

I got my dual lock from ebay


----------



## spurxiii

The low profile version I mean


----------



## cooperpwc

I have both. It depends on whether you want to put things between your amp and DAP. If not, low profile is the way to go. Neither will hurt your toys.


----------



## Sorensiim

Bad news, everyone! 

  
 My plan about replacing the Hirose headphone connector on the PB2 with a 4-pin mini-xlr is hereby cancelled. The mini-xlr parts came in the mail today and the mini-xlr panel mount connector is almost twice the size of its Hirose counterpart. Yes, I could make it fit and I could make it work, but there's no way in hell I could make it look good enough for my OCD to tolerate it. So for now it's Hirose for me. Unless I find a crazy small mini-xlr panel mount connector or a good TRRS solution maybe...


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> Bad news, everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> My plan about replacing the Hirose headphone connector on the PB2 with a 4-pin mini-xlr is hereby cancelled. The mini-xlr parts came in the mail today and the mini-xlr panel mount connector is almost twice the size of its Hirose counterpart. Yes, I could make it fit and I could make it work, but there's no way in hell I could make it look good enough for my OCD to tolerate it. So for now it's Hirose for me. Unless I find a crazy small mini-xlr panel mount connector or a good TRRS solution maybe...




Sorry to hear that Soren, you should have gone for the Intruder and the kobiconn connector.


----------



## AmberOzL

musicheaven said:


> Sorry to hear that Soren, you should have gone for the Intruder and the kobiconn connector.


 

 I am also big fan of kobiconn connector, pretty much best for the portable life. I prefer them over TRRS connectors for example. For desktop purposes, 4pin xlr is way to go I guess.


----------



## musicheaven

amberozl said:


> I am also big fan of kobiconn connector, pretty much best for the portable life. I prefer them over TRRS connectors for example. For desktop purposes, 4pin xlr is way to go I guess.


 

 Me too, never liked the xlr connectors, I find them huge and seem to take over the rig when plugged.


----------



## AmberOzL

musicheaven said:


> Me too, never liked the xlr connectors, I find them huge and seem to take over the rig when plugged.


 

 Yup, they are only good in home setups. For portable purposes, I find them extremely huge.


----------



## Sorensiim

I like Mini-xlr but never cared for the full size version. 

I have a growing respect for the Hirose though and I just found out that there's an expensive all-metal version of the plug. Might have to try one of those...


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I like Mini-xlr but never cared for the full size version.
> 
> I have a growing respect for the Hirose though and I just found out that there's an expensive all-metal version of the plug. Might have to try one of those...


 

 It never finishes huh?


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> It never finishes huh? :happy_face1:



If it did, nobody on this site would have a post count over 25.

And I love it. The pursuit of aural Nirvana, the thrill of the hunt! The first 90% of musical perfection us easy, we're all here in our quest for the last 10%. The smart ones get out early, they take their 90% and leave happily. But we're different from them - we get the 90% and then we wonder what 91% sounds like. Once we get to 91% we revel in it, we enjoy it, we share our thoughts and feelings about those glorious 91%. Then slowly, but surely, a thought starts creeping in the back of our minds: "I wonder what 92% or maybe just 91,5% sounds like..."


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> If it did, nobody on this site would have a post count over 25.
> 
> And I love it. The pursuit of aural Nirvana, the thrill of the hunt! The first 90% of musical perfection us easy, we're all here in our quest for the last 10%. The smart ones get out early, they take their 90% and leave happily. But we're different from them - we get the 90% and then we wonder what 91% sounds like. Once we get to 91% we revel in it, we enjoy it, we share our thoughts and feelings about those glorious 91%. Then slowly, but surely, a thought starts creeping in the back of our minds: "I wonder what 92% or maybe just 91,5% sounds like..."


 

 When you say smart ones for the people who gets pretty good things and don't die to upgrade them, it means the rest is stupid? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If my budged allows, I would also like to get the best out of this hobby but man, it is an expensive one for a master student. I saved so damn long to get SE5way, now I am saving again for a dap upgrade but I have no idea when it will finish 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 When I finish the master and get a job, I hope things will be easier...


----------



## musicheaven

amberozl said:


> When you say smart ones for the people who gets pretty good things and don't die to upgrade them, it means the rest is stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 You just described an unending situation, it will be easier but it will never end, that is until you find yourself few feet below the ground.


----------



## headwhacker

amberozl said:


> When you say smart ones for the people who gets pretty good things and don't die to upgrade them, it means the rest is stupid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 When you get a job you start to afford expensive gears. You will just find yourself accumulate more gears and fast until it drains you.


----------



## cooperpwc

sorensiim said:


> I like Mini-xlr but never cared for the full size version.
> 
> I have a growing respect for the Hirose though and I just found out that there's an expensive all-metal version of the plug. Might have to try one of those...


 
  
 In quality terms, Hirose trumps Kobiconn.  The latter is a camera connector, never intended for audio. It works but Hirose is the real deal. Run with it!


----------



## musicheaven

It has nothing to do with one being of higher quality than the other, xlr connectors are over engineered for the application, in fact it was designed for professional studio audio/microphone cabling applications. The kobbicon connector is an example of space/size trade off application decision. It's more than appropriate for the current balanced application and they are quite durable.


----------



## Kukyo

So i tried the DX50+DB2+PB2, and i found it pretty awesome, though i found the DX50 and the PB2 only a little dark sounding with my IEM's (IM70's), and the DB2 sounding really similar to the DX50 HO out, at least to my ears. The fact that it has more juice to drive heavier HP's it's really a plus, so i'll probably push for the DB2+PB2 combo for my desktop setup...

 Thank you head-fi for making me spend money i don't have... !


----------



## Sorensiim

kukyo said:


> So i tried the DX50+DB2+PB2, and i found it pretty awesome, though i found the DX50 and the PB2 only a little dark sounding with my IEM's (IM70's), and the DB2 sounding really similar to the DX50 HO out, at least to my ears. The fact that it has more juice to drive heavier HP's it's really a plus, so i'll probably push for the DB2+PB2 combo for my desktop setup...
> 
> Thank you head-fi for making me spend money i don't have... !


 
 Did you try the balanced or single-ended output of the PB2? With my CIEMs there is a HUGE difference between the two. (With good recordings)


----------



## DMinor

sorensiim said:


> If it did, nobody on this site would have a post count over 25.
> 
> And I love it. The pursuit of aural Nirvana, the thrill of the hunt! The first 90% of musical perfection us easy, we're all here in our quest for the last 10%. The smart ones get out early, they take their 90% and leave happily. But we're different from them - we get the 90% and then we wonder what 91% sounds like. Once we get to 91% we revel in it, we enjoy it, we share our thoughts and feelings about those glorious 91%. Then slowly, but surely, a thought starts creeping in the back of our minds: "I wonder what 92% or maybe just 91,5% sounds like..."


 
  
 I have actually just reached 100% (or more like 99.99% purity for silver) but I am going for 110% now. It may take a little while but I am sure I will get there if I am hanging around at the head-hi long enough. LOL.


----------



## AmberOzL

dminor said:


> I have actually just reached 100% (or more like 99.99% purity for silver) but I am going for 110% now. It may take a little while but I am sure I will get there if I am hanging around at the head-hi long enough. LOL.


 

 What is your 100% rig mate?


----------



## DMinor

amberozl said:


> What is your 100% rig mate?


 
  
 An Rockboxed iPod modded with a 256GB CF card and my ATF fantastic-sounding caps paired with my neutral amp and iems.
  
 Now this is how I define 100% ...
  
 Absolutely no muddy and boomy sound, yet with heavy and extended bass on both ends
 mids heaven
 airy and elastic sounding
 sparking and fluid ( not hot, dry or grainy) treble on both end yet no fatigue or artificial (analytical)
 BIG 3d sound stage
 very rich/fuller sounding yet still very detailed
 clear separations of instruments
 day and night difference between headphone out and LOD


----------



## Varoudis

dminor said:


> An Rockboxed iPod modded with a 256GB CF card and my ATF fantastic-sounding caps paired with my neutral amp and iems.
> 
> Now this is how I define 100% ...
> 
> ...




You have probably done the best ad campaign (here and in other topics) that someone can do in a "audiophile" place! Im just waiting to see you online store!


----------



## Kukyo

sorensiim said:


> Did you try the balanced or single-ended output of the PB2? With my CIEMs there is a HUGE difference between the two. (With good recordings)


 

 Went with both, but the Balanced end i tried it with a pair of HE-6 with an XLR to Hirose connector. Since AT hasn't released a balanced cable for the IM series, i might as well keep waiting, but right now, i might push for the PB2+DB2 combo for my Laptop usage and integrate them to my laptop cooling pad (there's a lot of internal space suitable for putting an amp and a DAC maybe...)


----------



## DMinor

varoudis said:


> You have probably done the best ad campaign (here and in other topics) that someone can do in a "audiophile" place! Im just waiting to see you online store!


 
  
 LOL. ad campaign? I have zero intention to sell my DMod's at this point. I have actually referred all guys PMing me for diymod to others. I am not interested in working on others' ipods not even for money. It's not worth the time/effort because these ipods are old and you don't know when/where they stop working. I would rather spend the time listening to my music. But if one day I decide to sell, I will make sure the buyers have a chance to audition it before they buy. When they buy, it will really hurt their wallets, a little.


----------



## Sorensiim

Who's up for an INSANE deal on Hirose connectors? Sadly, the shipping cost is keeping me from snagging this lot:
  
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-Of-20-HRS-Hirose-Male-Connector-HR10A-7R-6P-73-/161054826824?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item257f9da148
  
 Only condition for sharing this: Buyer must be willing to sell the connectors at a reasonable price. I know that Spurxii and a couple of other users are having a lot of problems digging up connectors.
  
 EDIT: burdie just pointed out that these might be the FEMALE plugs - i.e. pretty useless for us. Damn. Glad I didn't but that lot!


----------



## burdie

Hi Soren, the ebay link of HR10A-7*R*-6P is in fact female jack if you google it, i think the seller wrongly named it. The correct model is HR10A-7*P-*6P(73). I bought it from RS-Online, sealed with small plastic bag with blue HRS logo printed on it, and "Made in China". RS-Online claimed it is genuine Hirose product. I used it as cable adapter with 4 pin xlr at the other end for my PB2.
  
@spurxiii, you can try to get it from RS-Online Australia or new zealand.


----------



## spurxiii

burdie said:


> Hi Soren, the ebay link of HR10A-7*R*-6P is in fact female jack if you google it, i think the seller wrongly named it. The correct model is HR10A-7*P-*6P(73). I bought it from RS-Online, sealed with small plastic bag with blue HRS logo printed on it, and "Made in China". RS-Online claimed it is genuine Hirose product. I used it as cable adapter with 4 pin xlr at the other end for my PB2.
> 
> @spurxiii
> , you can try to get it from RS-Online Australia or new zealand.


Thanks burdie I'll try them out. Are prices reasonable?


----------



## burdie

Hi Spurxiii, I don't know the price is reasonable or not. I bought it from RS Malaysia, about USD$13 per piece, and they provide free courier to me. But I think it is worth to buy as I only need one piece for my balanced setup, 13 USD with next day deliver consider cheap.


----------



## spurxiii

http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/industrial-automation-circular-connectors/5364781/
  
 Are these it? $14.30 a pop
  
 I might buy a couple if shipping isn't too bad


----------



## spurxiii

Oooh free delivery


----------



## Sorensiim

I finally got my IC to sit perfectly where I want it:
  

I might have kinda glued it to the PB2.


----------



## burdie

spurxiii said:


> http://australia.rs-online.com/web/p/industrial-automation-circular-connectors/5364781/
> 
> Are these it? $14.30 a pop
> 
> I might buy a couple if shipping isn't too bad


 
 Yes, that is the right one.


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> I finally got my IC to sit perfectly where I want it:
> 
> 
> I might have kinda glued it to the PB2.


 
 That's really tight


----------



## cooperpwc

sorensiim said:


> I finally got my IC to sit perfectly where I want it:
> 
> 
> I might have kinda glued it to the PB2.


 
  
 I like this!
  
 I am with you 100% on having the volume and HP out at the "bottom" so that the screen is facing you. That is the perfect portable desktop rig.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> I finally got my IC to sit perfectly where I want it:
> 
> 
> *I might have kinda glued it to the PB2.*


 
 WHAT DID YOU DO?!


----------



## AmberOzL

dminor said:


> An Rockboxed iPod modded with a 256GB CF card and my ATF fantastic-sounding caps paired with my neutral amp and iems.
> 
> Now this is how I define 100% ...
> 
> ...


 

 Where can we get that kind of iPod mate? I mean is there a trustworthy seller who makes and sells them? I am afraid my DIY skills are beyond zero and I can't do it my own.
  
 Why so interested? 256 gb capacity, RB UI and features, good enough for on to go alone and can be better with LOD+AMP.


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> That's really tight


 
  
  


cooperpwc said:


> I like this!
> 
> I am with you 100% on having the volume and HP out at the "bottom" so that the screen is facing you. That is the perfect portable desktop rig.


 
  
 Thanks guys! Yeah it kinda has to be arranged this way for it to work in a desktop setup. Otherwise the volume pot would be facing away from me as well and that's just dumb. Do not want, so long IC it is. 


skybleu said:


> WHAT DID YOU DO?!


 
 Just 3 drops of superglue, it can be removed but it might take a bit of effort. Not like peeling off velcro, that's for sure! I tried other solutions but this was the only thing solid enough. Hot glue might have been better but the superglue was right there on my desk and getting the glue gun would have required me to get up and go out to my garage. Worst case scenario: I have to build myself a new IC and order a new PB2 top plate from Ibasso, I can live with that. And seeing as my next upgrade will be the DX90, this should fit perfectly.


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> I finally got my IC to sit perfectly where I want it:
> 
> 
> I might have kinda glued it to the PB2.


 
 What is this angled jack connector?
 thanks


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> What is this angled jack connector?
> thanks


 
 Just a regular Neutrik 3.5mm with the barrel removed. I like them:


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> Just a regular Neutrik 3.5mm with the barrel removed. I like them:




I ordered 2. Is it strait forward to remove it? (I'm not sure that the barrel does, is it just housing for the cable excess? )


----------



## Sorensiim

I pride myself in being a cable sceptic. I do all my own cables so I can get the exact length and look I like - I don't think there's any sonic advantages with my cables. 
  
 Well... *didn't* think might be a better word for it. The red cable I made was pieced together with a used 3.5mm Neutrik at one end (the very plug in the last picture above) and a cheap-as-chips no-name right-angle plug (no jacket, just heatshrink, ugly as frick) at the other end. I used some Mogami 2893 UPC I had left over from another project. It worked, it got the job done and got out of the way. Then this saturday I sat down after a stressful day (my son turned 8... try having 10 7-8yo boys playing pirates in your house and you'll know what I mean) and built the silver IC shown above. DIY cable making can be almost therapeutical, so I took my time with two brand new Neutriks, carefully soldered the solid-core silver wire in place. When it was done, I used it to connect the DX50 and the PB2, feeding my K10 via the balanced output. It struck me that everything seemed to sound just a bit better, but I attributed that to my mental state. Like after a hard day's work, just about any cold beer on the porch will taste great. 
  
 Then today I got into work, hooked up my rig and started listening, everything sounded good. After a few hours I decided to try the copper/leftover bits IC. Sounded fine, but... something was off. Not like a night and day difference, nothing dramatic. Just... a little bit off. Back to the silver IC and now things cleared up. It sounded like the copper IC got everything just ever so slightly smudged. Back and forth between the two cables and I hear that tiny difference. Quite possibly all in my head, because logically it makes no sense. I'll have to rebuild the copper IC using a proper Neutrik plug instead of the no-name one and make sure my soldering is up to snuff on that one as well, then test again.
  
 I've gone from dismissive, to sceptic, to intrigued. Will need more testing. And please note that we're talking 1-2% difference at the most.


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> I ordered 2. Is it strait forward to remove it? (I'm not sure that the barrel does, is it just housing for the cable excess? )


 
 Here's a better look:
  

  
 Just pull the rubber grommet off the barrel and screw it onto the angled part. You'll need a drop or two of super glue to hold them together. Cut the strain relief and just use the rounded/angled/top part.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I pride myself in being a cable sceptic. I do all my own cables so I can get the exact length and look I like - I don't think there's any sonic advantages with my cables.
> 
> Well... *didn't* think might be a better word for it. The red cable I made was pieced together with a used 3.5mm Neutrik at one end (the very plug in the last picture above) and a cheap-as-chips no-name right-angle plug (no jacket, just heatshrink, ugly as frick) at the other end. I used some Mogami 2893 UPC I had left over from another project. It worked, it got the job done and got out of the way. Then this saturday I sat down after a stressful day (my son turned 8... try having 10 7-8yo boys playing pirates in your house and you'll know what I mean) and built the silver IC shown above. DIY cable making can be almost therapeutical, so I took my time with two brand new Neutriks, carefully soldered the solid-core silver wire in place. When it was done, I used it to connect the DX50 and the PB2, feeding my K10 via the balanced output. It struck me that everything seemed to sound just a bit better, but I attributed that to my mental state. Like after a hard day's work, just about any cold beer on the porch will taste great.
> 
> ...


 

 Wow Soren, nice findings man. So the cable science is not bulls**t.


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Wow Soren, nice findings man. So the cable science is not bulls**t.


 
 It might very well still be - I suspect that the difference is with the dodgy connector and hasty soldering on the copper cable. But to my surprise I do hear a small difference between the two when A/B testing - now I just need to determine what causes it.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> It might very well still be - I suspect that the difference is with the dodgy connector and hasty soldering on the copper cable. But to my surprise I do hear a small difference between the two when A/B testing - now I just need to determine what causes it.


 

 Looking forward to read your further impressions. However I do understand that the difference is so small, so probably not worth spending a ciem money to cables. The best is actually what you do. DIY skills, patience, learning constantly and tadaaaaam


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Looking forward to read your further impressions. However I do understand that the difference is so small, so probably not worth spending a ciem money to cables. The best is actually what you do. DIY skills, patience, learning constantly and tadaaaaam


 
 When upgrading/replacing parts of the audio chain you need to take a good long look at the ROI - Return On Investment. Blowing $300 on a cable that might yield a 1-2% improvement, if any? Aestethics aside, that should only be done if A) you're absolutely certain that there is no room for improvement anywhere else in the chain and B) you have the money to spend.


----------



## StanD

sorensiim said:


> It might very well still be - I suspect that the difference is with the dodgy connector and hasty soldering on the copper cable. But to my surprise I do hear a small difference between the two when A/B testing - now I just need to determine what causes it.


 
 Unless there is a defect, it's up to a combination of expectation, imagination and the very short timespan of detailed auditory memory.


----------



## Sorensiim

stand said:


> Unless there is a defect, it's up to a combination of expectation, imagination and the very short timespan of detailed auditory memory.


 
 That's what I go by as well, which is why I was surprised to hear a difference AND expect the difference to go away after some more soldering work.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Unless there is a defect, it's up to a combination of expectation, imagination and the very short timespan of detailed auditory memory.


 
  
  


sorensiim said:


> That's what I go by as well, which is why I was surprised to hear a difference AND expect the difference to go away after some more soldering work.


 
 Yep, turn up the heat and hold it steady.


----------



## Sorensiim

I've come to like the Hirose connectors, the current availability situation seem to be their only downside. Well, and price, when not buying from Ibasso. Now I can even stand looking at them after I made a shorter version: 
  

  
 (Shorter one is on the left 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## musicheaven

sorensiim said:


> That's what I go by as well, which is why I was surprised to hear a difference AND expect the difference to go away after some more soldering work.




I have two ICs I made with the exact same connectors, the only difference is the wire material and I can tell the difference switching them around, I was one of the most sceptic of all people with my background and all but after that test, I don't look at cables the same way I did. Mind you I won't go the deep end either, I hate to spend too much money on things that are not electronics but barely there to make connections.


----------



## burtomr

musicheaven said:


> I have two ICs I made with the exact same connectors, the only difference is the wire material and I can tell the difference switching them around....


 
  
 Ok, great...now can you share your findings with us please?


----------



## musicheaven

burtomr said:


> Ok, great...now can you share your findings with us please?




What's your point of view about the subject?


----------



## burtomr

musicheaven said:


> What's your point of view about the subject?


 
  
 Hmmm, well I haven't heard your two cables, of course, so I was hoping you would decribe the differences you noted. Were each made with a different wire type like Copper and Silver, etc...


----------



## musicheaven

burtomr said:


> Hmmm, well I haven't heard your two cables, of course, so I was hoping you would decribe the differences you noted. Were each made with a different wire type like Copper and Silver, etc...




I used one made of copper and the other silver and what I found is the silver wire to be brighter as if it emphasizes mids and highs while the copper sounded more muffled. I tried it with different sources as well with the same results.


----------



## burtomr

Thanks Jon.
  
 That's pretty much what I found when I replace the stock Copper cables with Silver upgrade cables in the various IEMs I have experienced. I usually prefer the Silver cables sound.


----------



## StanD

musicheaven said:


> I used one made of copper and the other silver and what I found is the silver wire to be brighter as if it emphasizes mids and highs while the copper sounded more muffled. I tried it with different sources as well with the same results.


 
 Which property of Silver do you attribute this to? I imagine that the wire was silver plated, not solid silver.*$$$*


----------



## Sorensiim

stand said:


> Which property of Silver do you attribute this to? I imagine that the wire was silver plated, not solid silver.*$$$*


 
The one I chopped up to use as an IC was solid single core silver. Looks great, way too stiff and brittle to use as an IEM cable. My Heir Magnus cables are silver plated multistrand copper and much easier to work with. I tried some silver cables like Whiplash TwAg and Toxic Cables Silver Poison. Sure, they were nice but the price most certainly wasn't!


----------



## headwhacker

musicheaven said:


> I used one made of copper and the other silver and what I found is the silver wire to be brighter as if it emphasizes mids and highs while the copper sounded more muffled. I tried it with different sources as well with the same results.



 


Silver is more conductive than copper (but the difference is not that much) which I think explains why silver cable tends to be brighter than copper and decreases the weight if the bass. Pure copper tends to have an opposite effect. 

I also initially don't believe, the difference is perceivale but I got one for my iem out of curiosity and it does make a bit of difference.

However, if used on IC, I don't hear a difference between copper and silver wire. Though I use SPC for my IC cables.


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> musicheaven said:
> 
> 
> > I used one made of copper and the other silver and what I found is the silver wire to be brighter as if it emphasizes mids and highs while the copper sounded more muffled. I tried it with different sources as well with the same results.
> ...


 
 How much more conductive, in Ohms please. You might find that the math for FR comparing the difference in Ohms in the reactive circuit with your headphones is so slight that it would be impossible for a human being to tell the difference. This is very basic first term Electrical Engineering, the same principles that bring us the kit we listen with. The cables you used are probably silver plated which further minimizes and conductive affect the silver might have. For a signal to travel along this silver plating it would have to be in frequencies of radio/microwaves and come under what is called the "Skin Effect." Even if it was pure silver, forgetting the cost, the effect would still remain too small for us to perceive..
 I know this is an emotional topic for many, but human perception is a tricky thing. I'm just providing this information to balance the scales.


----------



## Sorensiim

stand said:


> How much more conductive, in Ohms please. You might find that the math for FR comparing the difference in Ohms in the reactive circuit with your headphones is so slight that it would be impossible for a human being to tell the difference. This is very basic first term Electrical Engineering, the same principles that bring us the kit we listen with. The cables you used are probably silver plated which further minimizes and conductive affect the silver might have. For a signal to travel along this silver plating it would have to be in frequencies of radio/microwaves and come under what is called the "Skin Effect." Even if it was pure silver, forgetting the cost, the effect would still remain too small for us to perceive..
> I know this is an emotional topic for many, but human perception is a tricky thing. I'm just providing this information to balance the scales.


 
http://metals.about.com/od/properties/a/Electrical-Conductivity-In-Metals.htm
  
 I still attribute any audible differences between my IC's to shoddy soldering, given the fact that both the copper and silver wire was soldered onto nickel-plated terminals inside the plugs.
  
*Can we please direct any further cable voodoo vs. cable science debate to the Sound Science forum?*


----------



## musicheaven

A little deviation ain't gonna kill anyone but you are right. By the way aren't you already done with your perfect amp? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Somehow I have the impression someone is still chasing the perfect amp.


----------



## Varoudis

stand said:


> How much more conductive, in Ohms please. You might find that the math for FR comparing the difference in Ohms in the reactive circuit with your headphones is so slight that it would be impossible for a human being to tell the difference. This is very basic first term Electrical Engineering, the same principles that bring us the kit we listen with. The cables you used are probably silver plated which further minimizes and conductive affect the silver might have. For a signal to travel along this silver plating it would have to be in frequencies of radio/microwaves and come under what is called the "Skin Effect." Even if it was pure silver, forgetting the cost, the effect would still remain too small for us to perceive..
> I know this is an emotional topic for many, but human perception is a tricky thing. I'm just providing this information to balance the scales.


 
  
 It was time to hear some proper science  Thanks. Im with you! 
  
 My neural network plays all the tricks


----------



## Varoudis

I just realised I probably got the wrong cable for ICs and LODs.... (probably got confused from the posts I read)
  

  

  
 heheh...
  
  
 What kind of silver and what copper do you use? (Im in the UK if you can give me links!)


----------



## musicheaven

stand said:


> Which property of Silver do you attribute this to? I imagine that the wire was silver plated, not solid silver.*$$$*


 

 You don't need miles of it so it's not as expensive as you might think and the wire was silver with 1% gold (see above Mundorf silver/gold wire) but again who cares about the wires if you truly believe it does not make any difference. Like most people say, it's personal. To be brutally honest, I did not think it made any differences but hell, my ears seem to think differently. As far as who's the boss, well in audio, my ears is the boss.


----------



## Varoudis

musicheaven said:


> You don't need miles of it so it's not as expensive as you might think and the wire was silver with 1% gold (see above Mundorf silver/gold wire) but again who cares about the wires if you truly believe it does not make any difference. Like most people say, it's personal. To be brutally honest, I did not think it made any differences but hell, my ears seem to think differently. As far as who's the boss, well in audio, my ears is the boss.


 
 sorry i might have misunderstood. is my cable the correct one? it seems paper thin and not at all soft!


----------



## musicheaven

varoudis said:


> sorry i might have misunderstood. is my cable the correct one? it seems paper thin and not at all soft!


 

 Looks ok to me, you are building an IC correct? You need three of the same length depending on your desired length. You also have to account for the fact that you will be braiding your wires. Some headfiers also add a sleeve on top but is not needed, it is mainly for esthetics.
  
 Search the net for braiding techniques, there are loads of references. In the case of an IC, it being stiff usually helps but for headphone re-cabling I'd go for flexibility. To me, if the wire does not come back to its original shape than I am not too happy about it. However I also want it flexible so I can coil it back in an earphone storage bag if IEMS. That's just me and that is mainly for headphones and IEMS re-cabling.


----------



## Varoudis

musicheaven said:


> Looks ok to me, you are building an IC correct? You need three of the same length depending on your desired length. You also have to account for the fact that you will be braiding your wires. Some headfiers also add a sleeve on top but is not needed, it is mainly for esthetics.
> 
> Search the net for braiding techniques, there are loads of references. In the case of an IC, it being stiff usually helps but for headphone re-cabling I'd go for flexibility. To me, if the wire does not come back to its original shape than I am not too happy about it. However I also want it flexible so I can coil it back in an earphone storage bag if IEMS. That's just me and that is mainly for headphones and IEMS re-cabling.


 
  
  
 Thanks a lot, I am missing a couple of words in english sometimes. In my native I could order everything I need (I have a fair amount of electronic and electrical engineering experience) but for example I couldn't remember that its called "braiding" 
 cheers


----------



## spurxiii

Thanks guys. They've arrived. Just waiting on the XLR connectors which I should've ordered together from the same place. Free delivery also


----------



## burdie

spurxiii said:


> Thanks guys. They've arrived. Just waiting on the XLR connectors which I should've ordered together from the same place. Free delivery also


 
 yeah, the same packaging. Do remember to get solder with 3-4% silver if you decided to chop your HE-500 stock silver cable.


----------



## spurxiii

burdie said:


> yeah, the same packaging. Do remember to get solder with 3-4% silver if you decided to chop your HE-500 stock silver cable.




Thanks. My HE500s already have an XLR termination made by BTG. I was planning on using some Canare star quad I have lying around for the Hirose to XLR adapter. Is this ok? Sorry I'm such a noob


----------



## burdie

spurxiii said:


> Thanks. My HE500s already have an XLR termination made by BTG. I was planning on using some Canare star quad I have lying around for the Hirose to XLR adapter. Is this ok? Sorry I'm such a noob


 
 I used the silver cable chopped from HE500 stock cable, I never bother on what cable as I hear no different,


----------



## spurxiii

burdie said:


> I used the silver cable chopped from HE500 stock cable, I never bother on what cable as I hear no different,


Ok thanks. I might make it out of done quad core silver speaker cable I have lying around. I also hear no difference in SQ although I do gear the sound getting louder if I use a larger gauge of wire


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> Thanks guys. They've arrived. Just waiting on the XLR connectors which I should've ordered together from the same place. Free delivery also


 
 Sweet! Did you get them at a decent price?
  
 Remember that if you want a shorter connector, you can leave out the rear plastic/rubber bit and just use heatshrink:


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Sweet! Did you get them at a decent price?
> 
> Remember that if you want a shorter connector, you can leave out the rear plastic/rubber bit and just use heatshrink:




I think so. They were about $15 Aud each delivered. I bought 2 just in case


----------



## spurxiii

I don't mind the extra bulk. I got the large XLR connectors remember


----------



## Sorensiim

spurxiii said:


> I don't mind the extra bulk. I got the large XLR connectors remember


 
 Ahh yes - I forgot about that. I guess I just have a thing for smaller connectors:


----------



## spurxiii

sorensiim said:


> Ahh yes - I forgot about that. I guess I just have a thing for smaller connectors:


Actually I might just just use the heat shrink for the UE900s and hook that straight to the PB2s with no adapter, thanks. Lucky I bought 2


----------



## audiofreakie

Some suggestion please. I have DX50 and PB2. My ear seem need an upgrade of source. I have 2 plan

Plan A : Buy ibasso DB2, so I can use my DX50-->DB2-->PB2 (big mac triple stack )

Plan B : Sell my PB2, buy ibasso D12. So I can use my DX50-->D12 

FYI, I used Fitear 111, ER4P, T50RP. 
Thank you...


----------



## Sorensiim

audiofreakie said:


> Some suggestion please. I have DX50 and PB2. My ear seem need an upgrade of source. I have 2 plan
> 
> Plan A : Buy ibasso DB2, so I can use my DX50-->DB2-->PB2 (big mac triple stack
> 
> ...


 
 Plan C: Wait for the DX90
 Plan D: Grab a RSA Intruder or SR-71b for a different balanced taste.


----------



## SkyBleu

sorensiim said:


> Plan C: Wait for the DX90
> Plan D: Grab a RSA Intruder or SR-71b for a different balanced taste.



Plan E: Sell DX50 and PB2, and buy Clip+ and E11. Call it a day, and never look back on audiophiling.


----------



## audiofreakie

@Soren, so what your plan if you in my position? I really need to upgrade from my source.
@SkyBleu, you know I can't , that's my first setup (minus the e11) to the "audiophile" world, Clip+ paired with GR07


----------



## Sorensiim

audiofreakie said:


> @Soren, so what your plan if you in my position? I really need to upgrade from my source.
> @SkyBleu, you know I can't
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I have the DX90 firmly in my sights, possibly with a topkit upgrad for the PB2 as well. Or, you know, you could upgrade your headphones


----------



## headwhacker

sorensiim said:


> I have the DX90 firmly in my sights, possibly with a topkit upgrad for the PB2 as well. Or, you know, you could upgrade your headphones


 

 I would go for headphone upgrade as well. Headphones makes up a huge difference in the signal chain. Even an iPod classic will sound good with a good headphone.


----------



## AmberOzL

headwhacker said:


> I would go for headphone upgrade as well. Headphones makes up a huge difference in the signal chain. Even an iPod classic will sound good with a good headphone.


 

 According to a friend of mine, IPC+RB, with correct EQ settings, 1+2 can sound heavenly.


----------



## headwhacker

amberozl said:


> According to a friend of mine, IPC+RB, with correct EQ settings, 1+2 can sound heavenly.


 

 Lol took me a while to decipher that code


----------



## AmberOzL

headwhacker said:


> Lol took me a while to decipher that code


 

 Oh I am sorry mate, my bad.
  
 Ipod Classic, Rockboxed, equalizer, Tralucent Audio 1plus2


----------



## Sorensiim

amberozl said:


> Oh I am sorry mate, my bad.
> 
> Ipod Classic, Rockboxed, equalizer, Tralucent Audio 1plus2


 
 I didn't even have to do a double take, I just read it.
  
 I spend waaaaaaayyy too much time in here.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I didn't even have to do a double take, I just read it.
> 
> I spend waaaaaaayyy too much time in here.


 

 At the beginning I was also becoming confused pretty often and even now there are things I am quite newbie at, still it is a never ending process. I agree though, I also spend waaay too much time in here.
  
 Nevertheless, enjoying good music is the best hobby ever.


----------



## howdy

sorensiim said:


> I have the DX90 firmly in my sights, possibly with a topkit upgrad for the PB2 as well. Or, you know, you could upgrade your headphones


 
 I will be geeeting a DX90 as well, right now though im really enjoying my DX50 with the Ibasso D42, what a great combo! Also, I will get to audition the X5 which will be awesome, but have strong hopes for the DX90, maybe I will have to get both. Dam this hobby!!!


----------



## audiofreakie

sorensiim said:


> I have the DX90 firmly in my sights, possibly with a topkit upgrad for the. PB2 as well. Or, you know, you could upgrade your headphones




Thank you Soren, so I decide to sell my DX50-PB2-HD25 and other stuff to buy new "headphones". Will buy Stax SRS005MK2 system soon...


----------



## AmberOzL

audiofreakie said:


> Thank you Soren, so I decide to sell my DX50-PB2-HD25 and other stuff to buy new "headphones". Will buy Stax SRS005MK2 system soon...


 

 Wow, that's a complete change 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good luck on purchase then, hope that it fits your taste.


----------



## audiofreakie

@AmberOzl, thank you, all stuff has been sold out, I hope it so


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> ...




Now that you have good experience with pb2 and quickstep,
What is really the diff between the active balance and the normal?
Is it really worth changing all your cables? (Im talking about me, i dont have any balanced cable)


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> Now that you have good experience with pb2 and quickstep,
> What is really the diff between the active balance and the normal?
> Is it really worth changing all your cables? (Im talking about me, i dont have any balanced cable)


 
 Well, it depends. With the R1 I got a very nice sound with a weighty low end. Not bass boosted per se, but the bass had some serious muscle behind it. Soundstage wise it was lke being in the first row at a smaller venue. The Quickstep, on the other hand, had less muscle behind the bass but the soundstage and separation was better. Like sitting 2-3 rows from the stage in a larger venue, giving you a better overview of everything, allowing you to accurately place the sounds. 
  
 The PB2's single ended output was much like the sound of the Quickstep, but with the soundstage of the R1. Balanced output, however, is great. I get the muscle of the R1 (even on low gain...) with an amazing soundscape. Soundscape, not soundstage, because things are now happening around me, not just in front of me, like I'm on the stage with the band. Everything has it's clear place in all directions (on good recordings) making it easier to pick up details since the sounds aren't falling over eachother to get to your ears. 
  
 The gains depend on the rest of your chain. With well-made recordings and my highly resolving ciems (that were already doing VERY well in the soundstage department), the gains are worth the trouble. I also recently picked up a used set of HD595's for use at home and reterminated them to 4-pin mini-xlr:

  
 Then I just use whatever adapter I need, Hirose or 3.5mm, depending on what I use them with. The 595 is a nice and comfortable headphone, but the gains from going balanced are less than they are with my ciems. I actually find the R1 amp to be the most enjoyable pairing with them.
  
*Conclusion: With good source material, a good source and resolving headphones, going balanced is worth it (to my ears). *
  
 Keep in mind that I solder all my own cables so I only have to worry about the cost of the parts - $10 Hirose connectors, $4 Mini-Xlr...


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> Well, it depends. With the R1 I got a very nice sound with a weighty low end. Not bass boosted per se, but the bass had some serious muscle behind it. Soundstage wise it was lke being in the first row at a smaller venue. The Quickstep, on the other hand, had less muscle behind the bass but the soundstage and separation was better. Like sitting 2-3 rows from the stage in a larger venue, giving you a better overview of everything, allowing you to accurately place the sounds.
> 
> The PB2's single ended output was much like the sound of the Quickstep, but with the soundstage of the R1. Balanced output, however, is great. I get the muscle of the R1 (even on low gain...) with an amazing soundscape. Soundscape, not soundstage, because things are now happening around me, not just in front of me, like I'm on the stage with the band. Everything has it's clear place in all directions (on good recordings) making it easier to pick up details since the sounds aren't falling over eachother to get to your ears.
> 
> ...


 
 I can do my own cables too but I have never done a full cable for headphones (main heads at the moment are k240mk2, HD25 and W4R). ICs and adapters are way easier.
  
 Back on the amp. I do like A LOT a bass boost! but I know that there is a small number of good+portable amps that have it.
 So in order to go full balanced I need at least 2 custom cables (HD25/W4R)...
  
 This is why I was hopping the Qstep will be 95% close to full balanced.


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> I can do my own cables too but I have never done a full cable for headphones (main heads at the moment are k240mk2, HD25 and W4R). ICs and adapters are way easier.
> 
> Back on the amp. I do like A LOT a bass boost! but I know that there is a small number of good+portable amps that have it.
> So in order to go full balanced I need at least 2 custom cables (HD25/W4R)...
> ...


 
 The QStep is very good and it does give you a better soundstage than any other single ended portable amp I've tried. The PB2 might be just 5% better but sometimes those 5% really make a difference - like icing on a cake, just the final touch. 
  
 Honestly, had the QStep been in the same boring shape as the PB2 and R1 and had it been rechargeable like those, I probably would have stopped chasing the perfect amp right there.


----------



## highfell

OK - I am at a little cross-roads in my portable listening right now.

Essentially I am very happy with my DX50 & Leckerton UHA-6S Mk ii with arguably one of the better set of OPamps the OPA627s going into Super fi Pros or Sennheiser HD 600.

I had decided to try an alternative amp and the opportunity of a secondhand D12 or PB2 came up. I decided against the PB2 because to be frank I didn't understand this balanced out stuff and it seems complicated and potentially pricey. The D12 with Topflight kit sadly never materialised so I am back to square one and not sure what to do.

I think I want the flexibility to roll my opAmps for fun, inquisition etc. rather than rolling the Amplifier itself. I know that you can roll amps with the Leckerton but out of Nick's choices, I seem to have got the best (or at least the most expensive).

So I am back to finding an Amp with OPamps to roll and it still seems to point to an Ibasso one. The Fiio e12DIY seems to be too small to give enough flexibility and the e11 I saw really didn't impress me.

So some thoughts from others would be helpful:

1. What other headphone amps would allow easy amp rolling apart from Ibasso?

2. A more powerful amp seems to increase the range of OPamps that one can use? Is this true? Does it matter?

3. Is Balanced really better than single ended? Is it relatively cheap to buy the cables etc. to make my headphones work properly

4. ibasso PB2 or D12 - for those who have heard both, which one?. Is SE out of the PB2 inferior to the D12?


----------



## cooperpwc

sorensiim said:


> The QStep is very good and it does give you a better soundstage than any other single ended portable amp I've tried. The PB2 might be just 5% better but sometimes those 5% really make a difference - like icing on a cake, just the final touch.
> 
> Honestly, had the QStep been in the same boring shape as the PB2 and R1 and had it been rechargeable like those, I probably would have stopped chasing the perfect amp right there.


 
  
 I could point out that if people just bought the more expensive amp first, i.e. the Pico Power which has a pretty good form factor, they wouldn't be spending even more money buying multiple amps and recabling everything. But then, you have a great kit and you actually love the DIY recabling, right?   
  
 (Pico Power does require dual externally charged 9 volts. It works for me but I can see where some might prefer internal charging.)


----------



## Sorensiim

highfell said:


> OK - I am at a little cross-roads in my portable listening right now.
> 
> Essentially I am very happy with my DX50 & Leckerton UHA-6S Mk ii with arguably one of the better set of OPamps the OPA627s going into Super fi Pros or Sennheiser HD 600.
> 
> ...


 
  
 I used to have the D12, but it's been so long that I am in no way able to give any advice on the sonic performance. I found the R1 and Quickstep slightly better than the single ended output of the PB2, but the balanced output gives me the best parts of the QS & R1 with improved imaging. By the way, the HD600 is not only very easy to recable, along with the HD650 it is said to gain a lot from going balanced. My HD595 noticably improved - Separation, imaging and punch was better with the balanced output, along with an overall greater sense of authority. I must admit I'm itching to get the HD650 again... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  


cooperpwc said:


> I could point out that if people just bought the more expensive amp first, i.e. the Pico Power which has a pretty good form factor, they wouldn't be spending even more money buying multiple amps and recabling everything. But then, you have a great kit and you actually love the DIY recabling, right?
> 
> (Pico Power does require dual externally charged 9 volts. It works for me but I can see where some might prefer internal charging.)


 
 I actually disagree. While I'm all for the _Buy The Best And Only Cry Once_ approach, that would mean you'd miss the joy of the journey. (Op)amp rolling is a great way to find your preferred sound signature and if you buy used you can often sell again with little or no loss. I'll be putting my Quickstep up for sale and as I bought that one new I'll have to accept a loss.


----------



## cooperpwc

sorensiim said:


> I actually disagree. While I'm all for the _Buy The Best And Only Cry Once_ approach, that would mean you'd miss the joy of the journey. (Op)amp rolling is a great way to find your preferred sound signature and if you buy used you can often sell again with little or no loss. I'll be putting my Quickstep up for sale and as I bought that one new I'll have to accept a loss.


 
  
 Really I was just playing with you. I think that many of us are enjoying your journey as much as you are.  
  
 (I am also not immune to the accusation of meandering through equipment. I love the journey too.)


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> I actually disagree. While I'm all for the _Buy The Best And Only Cry Once_ approach, that would mean you'd miss the joy of the journey. (Op)amp rolling is a great way to find your preferred sound signature and if you buy used you can often sell again with little or no loss. I'll be putting my Quickstep up for sale and as I bought that one new I'll have to accept a loss.


 
 I directly went to top and got SE5way, so I missed the journey and its joy. Still a happy chap in here though


----------



## headwhacker

It's rather difficult to settle in just a single amp. I for one wants to get hands on. I believe you can never give an impression about a single gear if you only have one and nothing to compare to. In less than 6 months I can't believe I already acquired 5 different amps/dac.
  
 The journey really is satisfying especially after you learn what you really like. Of course it left a big hole in my wallet 
  
 For now I rotate these amps,
  
 M8 - Exclusively serving desktop amp duties for balance out to my T1. Source is Ipod classic or my macbook. This was my first portable setup.
  
 UHA-4 - My daily on the go workhorse paired with DX50/JH16.
  
 O2 - If I want critical listening while away from home I bring this along instead of UHA-4. Or serves desktop duties if I want to use iems at home. Also good and capable amp for T1 in single-ended mode.
  
 -----
  
 I might put up C5D and PHA-1 up for sale soon. It's a shame I really want C5D paired/stacked with DX50 because it measures and look nice together with DX50 but UHA-4 for me beats C5D on clarity, bass details/impact/tightness, soundstage and transparency.
  
 The only sin PHA-1 has over M8 is it does not have a balanced output  But this is my first amp before I joined head-fi.


----------



## highfell

sorensiim said:


> I used to have the D12, but it's been so long that I am in no way able to give any advice on the sonic performance. I found the R1 and Quickstep slightly better than the single ended output of the PB2, but the balanced output gives me the best parts of the QS & R1 with improved imaging. By the way, the HD600 is not only very easy to recable, along with the HD650 it is said to gain a lot from going balanced. My HD595 noticably improved - Separation, imaging and punch was better with the balanced output, along with an overall greater sense of authority. I must admit I'm itching to get the HD650 again... :rolleyes:




As regards the D12, I am tempted to see if by having dual WM8740 DAC chips it would provide a better sound signature than the single WM8740 DAC of the Dx50 by using the Coaxial out/in of both units. Also amp rolling on the D12 would be cheaper than the PB2 as you only need half the number of OPamps. And I do want to try the Muses which are expensive.

On the other hand should I try the balanced out sound ......I think I need to investigate the costs of a buying a rebalanced cable.


----------



## highfell

sorensiim said:


> I used to have the D12, but it's been so long that I am in no way able to give any advice on the sonic performance




From looking at the D12 thread, I seem to recall that you found electrostatic interference a problem with the D12 amp. Did you resolve that by changing the opAmps? 

Does the PB2 suffer from the same problem?


----------



## Sorensiim

highfell said:


> From looking at the D12 thread, I seem to recall that you found electrostatic interference a problem with the D12 amp. Did you resolve that by changing the opAmps?
> 
> Does the PB2 suffer from the same problem?


 
 I found another solution: I changed my mobile network. Turns out that yes, the D12 was sensitive to interference, but my phone was fighting so hard to maintain a signal that the radios were going full tilt at all times. Got another provider with better coverage at work and the problem went away. 
  
 I'll be posting my Quickstep for sale today. Best portable single-ended amp I've ever heard, but the PB2 in balanced mode is just that tiny bit better. 
  
 Edit: In case someone wants to try out the R1 or the QS, here are mine up for grabs:
 R1: http://www.head-fi.org/t/698918/heir-audio-rendition-1-price-drop
 QS: http://www.head-fi.org/t/700248/meier-audio-quickstep
  
 Some like having a selection of amps around, I prefer having just one


----------



## AmberOzL

Da***it Soren, QS and R1 are both tempting but I gotta save more to upgrade my dap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Wish you luck on your sales man.


----------



## Varoudis

amberozl said:


> Da***it Soren, QS and R1 are both tempting but I gotta save more to upgrade my dap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 ****** I just got myself a QS


----------



## AmberOzL

varoudis said:


> ****** I just got myself a QS


 

 lol he sold both of them. That goes fast. I still wait someone to buy my good old GMP 8.35D so I can raise my funds for dap upgrade. Being a poor master student sucks


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> ****** I just got myself a QS


 
  
 I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I did!
  


amberozl said:


> lol he sold both of them. That goes fast. I still wait someone to buy my good old GMP 8.35D so I can raise my funds for dap upgrade. Being a poor master student sucks


 
 Yeah, for some odd reason, both went within a 15-minute window, both are off to the UK it would seem.


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> I hope you'll enjoy it as much as I did!
> 
> Yeah, for some odd reason, both went within a 15-minute window, both are off to the UK it would seem.


 
  
 Any idea about batteries? I totally forgot about it!


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> Any idea about batteries? I totally forgot about it!




There's some pretty serious power cleaning circuitry in the Quickstep so I used an old Dell PSU with it at my desk. Want me to throw that one in the box as well?


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> There's some pretty serious power cleaning circuitry in the Quickstep so I used an old Dell PSU with it at my desk. Want me to throw that one in the box as well?


 
 much appreciated but for portable use which batteries did you use? I don't think wall adapters is a problem.


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> much appreciated but for portable use which batteries did you use? I don't think wall adapters is a problem.




I used it at my desk, so I never got around to buying rechargeable batteries for it, just popped in a new 9V alkaline if it ran out of juice.


----------



## desmoface

Has anyone tried the ALO National? Sounds like it should be a great performer.

Steve


----------



## simonsullivan1

Just thought I'd chip in - I have the Quickstep and use it purely off a 9V battery.
  
 I use this battery with this charger
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maha-Energy-230mAh-Discharge-Rechargeable-Battery/dp/B0045KJ0Q6/ref=sr_1_2?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1389735858&sr=1-2&keywords=9.6v+rechargeable+batteries
  
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003LJWS84/ref=oh_details_o00_s00_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
  
 The battery is a true 9.6v rather than sub 9v wich some are (what difference it makes I'm not sure but thought it best to provide a little more rather than a little less)
  
 I know its added cost but if you take the cost of multiple non-rechargable batteries and add them up then it is more cost effective in the long run.
  
 Lastly, it really is a great amp, really makes my DT1350's sing!


----------



## Varoudis

simonsullivan1 said:


> Just thought I'd chip in - I have the Quickstep and use it purely off a 9V battery.
> 
> I use this battery with this charger
> 
> ...


 
 so these 2 will fit perfectly?
  
http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/017-powerex-230-mah96v--pp3-nimh-rechargeable-battery
http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/018-powerex-300-mah-9volt-pp3-rechargeable-battery
  
 (Jan, in a private email, told me that the 300mah is better in terms of time. he did not mention any problems with less voltage)


----------



## simonsullivan1

varoudis said:


> so these 2 will fit perfectly?
> 
> http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/017-powerex-230-mah96v--pp3-nimh-rechargeable-battery
> http://www.mahaenergy.co.uk/products/rechargeable-batteries/018-powerex-300-mah-9volt-pp3-rechargeable-battery
> ...


 
 Yeah, they should, wish I'd come across the 300mah one (more time exactly).  With regards to the lower voltage of some other batteries, it is only my assumption that it _may _have a negative affect - it was more a case of well if they do 9.6v then might as well go for that.  I have two batteries, because it's always worth having a spare and at a tenner each direct from Powerx, why not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 PS If you have Prime on amazon then the 230 mah one is cheaper as it doesn't have the delivery cost on, but I can't see the 300 mah one on there so if you're going for that one then no luck I'm afraid


----------



## Sorensiim

simonsullivan1 said:


> Yeah, they should, wish I'd come across the 300mah one (more time exactly).  With regards to the lower voltage of some other batteries, it is only my assumption that it _may _have a negative affect - it was more a case of well if they do 9.6v then might as well go for that.  I have two batteries, because it's always worth having a spare and at a tenner each direct from Powerx, why not
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 mAH = Capacity of the battery (measured in _*m*illi *a*mpere *h*ours_). Imagine if the power was water and the battery was a bucket- mAH would be used to define the size of your bucket of water. More mAH = Bigger bucket. 
  
 Regarding voltage, the Quickstep is quite unique as it will run on _anything from 6 to 16volts_. Doesn't matter if it comes in through the charging port or the battery terminals. It just takes its power from whatever source has the most of it, cleans it up nicely and amps your music. I had a talk with Jan about reworking the Quickstep into taking 12 or 14V lithium cells and got his word for that it would absolutely work. I was even looking at LiPo batteries for RC cars as well as alternative enclosures to rework the Quickstep into a rechargable amp in a more traditionally shaped case, but then I took the easy way out instead and got the PB2.


----------



## howdy

simonsullivan1 said:


> Yeah, they should, wish I'd come across the 300mah one (more time exactly).  With regards to the lower voltage of some other batteries, it is only my assumption that it _may _have a negative affect - it was more a case of well if they do 9.6v then might as well go for that.  I have two batteries, because it's always worth having a spare and at a tenner each direct from Powerx, why not
> 
> PS If you have Prime on amazon then the 230 mah one is cheaper as it doesn't have the delivery cost on, but I can't see the 300 mah one on there so if you're going for that one then no luck I'm afraid



I use these and they work great with my amp.
http://www.amazon.com/AccuPower-Volt-Rechargeable-NiMH-Battery/dp/B0084UXILQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1389924929&sr=8-1&keywords=300+mah+9+volt+battery


----------



## Michael Jennings

Great discussion in this thread!
  
 I have a couple of questions. I just today received Noble 4 universals.
  
 I'm listening to them thus: dx50 -- JDS O2 -- Noble 4
  
 1) For those of you have heard some of these, will I hear a big improvement in SQ if I move up to a Quickstep or PB2?
  
 2) Does it make any sense to think about balanced cables for the Noble 4 (assuming I go with the PB2)? I realize that most of the discussion of balanced stuff revolves around full-size headphones. 
  
 3) If I do decide to go balanced, how would I do that? Can you buy balanced cables for iem's that will work with the PB2 (making my own is far beyond me!)?
  
 Thanks!


----------



## Varoudis

I've been scummed! LOL
  
 I ordered some water glasses from Soren…..
  

  
 And all I got was a Quickstep amp!!!!!!    
  

  
 Enjoying this little thing at the moment at work with my iPod5g and HD25. Ill have proper time with it later!
  
 Thanks a lot, also perfect packaging and fast! (Royal Mail did a stupid thing else I would have got it 2 days ago)


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> I've been scummed! LOL
> 
> I ordered some water glasses from Soren…..
> 
> ...


 
 Glad it got to you safely! Now I just hope my wife don't start looking for the boxes that her new water glasses came in...
  
 Sorry about the DualLock man!


----------



## Varoudis

sorensiim said:


> Glad it got to you safely! Now I just hope my wife don't start looking for the boxes that her new water glasses came in...
> 
> Sorry about the DualLock man!


 
 Dual lock came out perfectly! The surface is 10/10. (My schoolboy error cost me part of my finger   )
  
 Well executed trade! Thanks


----------



## Sorensiim

varoudis said:


> Dual lock came out perfectly! The surface is 10/10. (My schoolboy error cost me part of my finger   )
> 
> Well executed trade! Thanks


 
 I do like to baby my gear. The QS was transported in a soft Lowepro bag inside my laptop bag and was only taken out to be placed on my desk, with the rubber feet fitted to it. As a desk jockey, I rarely get my gear too banged up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Now tell us about how it sounds! Am I just a crazy nutter or... Actually, don't answer that. Just tell us what you think about the amp.


----------



## wizard327

Just received my PB2 and black dragon balanced cable with hirose connector for my Shure SE535. Immediately hooked it up with my DX50. Sat back in my listening chair, hit the play button and started listening to Ahmad Jamal's live concert then WHAM. I got hit with what I could only describe as Glorious, blissful, 3-dimensional, out of this world sound ( cannot think of any other adjective to describe the sound) . I must thank Sorensiim for sharing his experience going ( nuts ) balanced.


----------



## Sorensiim

wizard327 said:


> Just received my PB2 and black dragon balanced cable with hirose connector for my Shure SE535. Immediately hooked it up with my DX50. Sat back in my listening chair, hit the play button and started listening to Ahmad Jamal's live concert then WHAM. I got hit with what I could only describe as Glorious, blissful, 3-dimensional, out of this world sound ( cannot think of any other adjective to describe the sound) . I must thank Sorensiim for sharing his experience going balanced.


 
 Glad you like it! I'm madly in love with my DX50/PB2 stack as well, can't decide if I need a topkit or I should just wait for the DX90...


----------



## wizard327

Lead on Soren. Am always following your trail


----------



## geagle

sorensiim said:


> Glad you like it! I'm madly in love with my DX50/PB2 stack as well, can't decide if I need a topkit or I should just wait for the DX90...


 
 You KNOW that you need both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





… Joking apart, the top kit for the PB2 would come in handy also for the DX90


----------



## Howlin Fester

wizard327 said:


> Just received my PB2 and black dragon balanced cable with hirose connector for my Shure SE535. Immediately hooked it up with my DX50. Sat back in my listening chair, hit the play button and started listening to Ahmad Jamal's live concert then WHAM. I got hit with what I could only describe as Glorious, blissful, 3-dimensional, out of this world sound ( cannot think of any other adjective to describe the sound) . I must thank Sorensiim for sharing his experience going ( nuts ) balanced.


 
 +1
 I just picked up my black dragon UE Triple-fi cable yesterday balanced for RSA Intruder.  Didn't get much time with it yesterday due to a customer issue at work, but initial impression was WHAM as well.  Will keep you posted....


----------



## highfell

wizard327 said:


> Just received my PB2 and black dragon balanced cable with hirose connector for my Shure SE535. Immediately hooked it up with my DX50. Sat back in my listening chair, hit the play button and started listening to Ahmad Jamal's live concert then WHAM. I got hit with what I could only describe as Glorious, blissful, 3-dimensional, out of this world sound ( cannot think of any other adjective to describe the sound) . I must thank Sorensiim for sharing his experience going ( nuts ) balanced.




Er - I took the plunge today as well. Ordered a PB2 and also a Viper OCC silver plated balanced cable to HD 600 Sennheiser both from Toxic cables. The PB2 should have shipped today. The cable ships in two/three weeks. Can't wait to try the balanced cable when it arrived. That is why I really got the PB2 plus it's rolling capabilities.

I plan to try 2xMuses02 to begin with, and then maybe the Hiflight Topkit and/or 4xOPA627 and and .......


----------



## Dopaminer

Balanced Shure SE846 cable from Headphone lounge received, PB2 on order.  It`s great to hear that people are loving this amp, especially with the dx50.  Now, the inevitable question:  
  
 DB2 balanced dac ? ? ?


----------



## AmberOzL

dopaminer said:


> Balanced Shure SE846 cable from Headphone lounge received, PB2 on order.  It`s great to hear that people are loving this amp, especially with the dx50.  Now, the inevitable question:
> 
> DB2 balanced dac ? ? ?


 

 If you don't mind the additional bulk and all, why not?


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> Balanced Shure SE846 cable from Headphone lounge received, PB2 on order.  It`s great to hear that people are loving this amp, especially with the dx50.  Now, the inevitable question:
> 
> DB2 balanced dac ? ? ?


 
  
  


amberozl said:


> If you don't mind the additional bulk and all, why not?


 
 From what I've read, the jump from single ended amp to balanced amp should be a lot more audible than going from single ended to balanced DAC, but since I've never actually heard the DB2, I couldn't say. 
  
 Congrats to the growing number of PB2 owners, so sorry about your wallets everybody!


----------



## StanD

sorensiim said:


> From what I've read, the jump from single ended amp to balanced amp should be a lot more audible than going from single ended to balanced DAC, but since I've never actually heard the DB2, I couldn't say.
> 
> Congrats to the growing number of PB2 owners, so sorry about your wallets everybody!


 
 So you've just got an extra 6dB of voltage.


----------



## highfell

sorensiim said:


> From what I've read, the jump from single ended amp to balanced amp should be a lot more audible than going from single ended to balanced DAC, but since I've never actually heard the DB2, I couldn't say.
> 
> Congrats to the growing number of PB2 owners, so sorry about your wallets everybody!




OK - so it arrived yesterday. 

First impressions:

It is a very solid looking bit of kit, feels heavy and is beautifully made. I liked the fact that they put in spare screws and gain spacers in case you lose then rolling the amps. Toxic cables put in a couple of rubber bands which you can use to couple your DAC to the Amp. Trouble with the DX50 it is difficult to place the two cables without obscuring either the screen or the three big buttons.

The sound through my Sennheiser HD600s (single ended) using the stock amps & buffers. A clean and tight sound. Nice mids and vocals. First impressions are good. I like the sound. It isn't as warm as the OPA627s in my Leckerton but has cleaner attributes that are enjoyable & different. I listened to Dire Straights - love over gold. Interesting on the quieter sections of the tracks and with the volume tuned ALL the way up, I noticed a tiny bit of hiss, which is not noticeable at all when listening at normal volumes. The system comes with the Hi gain setting of +10db so I took the spacers out to +0db and the aforementioned hiss was negligible.

I changed the buffers to the BUF634P WB (with the brown dale resistors soldered). I got a bit more punch and bass impact which I prefer. I understand you can stack the buffers so I will try that next.

Wow Bitter Sweet from Apocalyptica sounds amazing - as does the whole their album by the same name.

What surprised me is that the difference in the ease between the PB2 & the Leckerton UHA 6S MK11 driving the HD600s wasn't greater. To me it shows how versatile the Leckerton is.

But back to the PB2. Yes I really like it. Everything about it "screams" quality, it looks good with my DX50 and I like its sound signature with the OP604s. Will get round swapping those in due course.

It seems like a keeper and so is the Leckerton. But I suppose I could find that rolling in the OPA627s x4 in the PB2 might make it sound so similar that it isn't worth keeping both. But I will also need to check its susceptibility to RF interference when I commute as the Leckerton gives me so nasty RF feedback. I also need to check it with my IEMs.

And then there is the balanced cable to try .

Fun times -


----------



## headwhacker

highfell said:


> OK - so it arrived yesterday.
> 
> First impressions:
> 
> ...


 
  
 This not going to end is it? I ordered The Leckerton UHA-6S MKII on Monday and luckily Fedex delivered it to my doorstep on a Saturday.
  
 UHA-4 (OPA627) was my favorite amp to pair with DX50 while traveling due to it's transparency, resolution and of course the size. I don't find it warm using JH16. It's just throws out incredibly clean details. Except the bass is not as full and energetic as my O2.
  
 I tried to use O2 with DX50 while traveling. But the bulk and awkward arrangement of the jacks/volume pot really wears you down on the road. I thought I'd find something as transparent, revealing and provides the same impact in the bass as the O2.
  
 And here I am holding a UHA-6SMKII. I chose ADA4627-1A as many people find this opamp very transparent with wider soundstage and resistant to interference.
  
 I'm listening to it now and so far it really sounds like I'm using the O2. If I do a blind testing I might not be able to tell O2 from UHA-6SMKII.
  
 Even the DAC section is surprisingly good when I hooked it up to DX50 via coax. It has plenty of power as well and pretty much drive my Beyer T1 with authority as much as O2 can.
  
 With the option to roll opamps UHA-6SMKII is truly a great amp considering it's size and prize. It's the same dimension as UHA-4 but almost twice the depth. I wish in the future, Nick can make something like the UHA-6SMKIII but on a UHA-4 body or at least halfway the thickness.


----------



## StanD

As stock the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII really couldn't do a good job of powering my cans.
 Below specs are from their web page, link provided. Also, their THD specs are given at 1 mW which doesn't tell you what happens when you turn up the volume, which doesn't reach that far unless you have sensitive cans/IEMs. If you want to roll opamps, the +/- 6 VDC rails are going to be a limiting factor to what is achievable. This is also a reason for the low output power. I think you'd do far better getting a FiiO E18 DAC/Amp. If I needed optical and or SPIDF inputs, I'd look elsewhere.
http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/#specifications

Max output power (1% THD):
30 mW into 16 ohms
55 mW into 32 ohms
110 mW into 100 ohms
55 mW into 300 ohms


----------



## headwhacker

stand said:


> As stock the Leckerton UHA-6S MKII really couldn't do a good job of powering my cans.
> Below specs are from their web page, link provided. Also, their THD specs are given at 1 mW which doesn't tell you what happens when you turn up the volume, which doesn't reach that far unless you have sensitive cans/IEMs. If you want to roll opamps, the +/- 6 VDC rails are going to be a limiting factor to what is achievable. This is also a reason for the low output power. I think you'd do far better getting a FiiO E18 DAC/Amp. If I needed optical and or SPIDF inputs, I'd look elsewhere.
> http://www.leckertonaudio.com/products/uha-6s-mkii/#specifications
> 
> ...


 
  
 I was hesitant at first when I looked at the power spec. But with the cans I have or planning to have (LCD-X) it is more than enough. I have to turn down the volume on DX50 (235-245) when listening to T1 or I can't turn the volume pot past 11 o'clock on UHA-6SMKII.


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> I was hesitant at first when I looked at the power spec. But with the cans I have or planning to have (LCD-X) it is more than enough. I have to turn down the volume on DX50 (235-245) when listening to T1 or I can't turn the volume pot past 11 o'clock on UHA-6SMKII.


 
 It is also good to have headroom for volume peaks or transients, you won't have that much here. I've also stated this because other people might not be aware of the power limitations and make a wrong choice of amp or mistakenly think they can roll their way out of this.


----------



## highfell

stand said:


> It is also good to have headroom for volume peaks or transients, you won't have that much here. I've also stated this because other people might not be aware of the power limitations and make a wrong choice of amp or mistakenly think they can roll their way out of this.




You may be right, but I have to say that the Leckerton has driven my HD600s with ease and I was surprised that the difference in volume between the PB2 and Leckerton wasn't greater.


----------



## headwhacker

highfell said:


> You may be right, but I have to say that the Leckerton has driven my HD600s with ease and I was surprised that the difference in volume between the PB2 and Leckerton wasn't greater.


 
  
 It will still dependent on the phone you are using. IEMS I'm pretty sure won't have a problem. I guess at least 90% of the headphones out there won't have a problem with the UHA-6SMKII.
  
 Heck the portaphile 627 can even drive HE-6 using only a single 3.7V power supply. I'm not familiar with the amp design used (Jung multi-loop) but based on the power supply, I can't imagine that amp can provide more than 7 (-/+ 3.7) volts swing to a load.


----------



## xnuthecaveman

The HE6 requires a lot of current which the portaphile 627 can provide  
OTLs which provides a big voltage swing but can't provide sufficient current is futile for the planar HE6


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> It will still dependent on the phone you are using. IEMS I'm pretty sure won't have a problem. I guess at least 90% of the headphones out there won't have a problem with the UHA-6SMKII.
> 
> Heck the portaphile 627 can even drive HE-6 using only a single 3.7V power supply. I'm not familiar with the amp design used (Jung multi-loop) but based on the power supply, I can't imagine that amp can provide more than 7 (-/+ 3.7) volts swing to a load.


 
 Perhaps it can drive the HE-6, but only to a whisper. If you want to drive this bad boy, it'll take power transistors not opamps. Jung multi-loop is about circuit feedback not power dissipation, the demands of the HE-6 are far too much for opamps and a small battery.


----------



## audiofreakie

Dilemma between Theorem or M8. I used sensitive iem and orthos.


----------



## headwhacker

stand said:


> Perhaps it can drive the HE-6, but only to a whisper. If you want to drive this bad boy, it'll take power transistors not opamps. Jung multi-loop is about circuit feedback not power dissipation, the demands of the HE-6 are far too much for opamps and a small battery.


 

 Not according to these guys.
  
 http://www.headfonia.com/possibly-the-best-the-627/2/
  
 It's a lot more than a whisper.


----------



## StanD

stand said:


> Perhaps it can drive the HE-6, but only to a whisper. If you want to drive this bad boy, it'll take power transistors not opamps. Jung multi-loop is about circuit feedback not power dissipation, the demands of the HE-6 are far too much for opamps and a small battery.


 
  
  


headwhacker said:


> Not according to these guys.
> 
> http://www.headfonia.com/possibly-the-best-the-627/2/
> 
> It's a lot more than a whisper.


 
 Not happening. Not everything one reads is true. Forgive my humor but I'd sooner see a Volkswagen Beetle pulling a Saturn V rocket booster to the launch pad.


----------



## headwhacker

stand said:


> Not happening. Not everything one reads is true. Forgive my humor but I'd sooner see a Volkswagen Beetle pulling a Saturn V rocket booster to the launch pad.


 
  
 To be honest I would like to try that myself out of curiousity. But certainly won't get the portaphile if I got the HE-6 just because I read that article.


----------



## StanD

headwhacker said:


> To be honest I would like to try that myself out of curiousity. But certainly won't get the portaphile if I got the HE-6 just because I read that article.


 
 That's sensible. So when are you getting that pair of HE-6's?


----------



## Pappucho

headwhacker said:


> It will still dependent on the phone you are using. IEMS I'm pretty sure won't have a problem. I guess at least 90% of the headphones out there won't have a problem with the UHA-6SMKII.
> 
> Heck the portaphile 627 can even drive HE-6 using only a single 3.7V power supply. I'm not familiar with the amp design used (Jung multi-loop) but based on the power supply, I can't imagine that amp can provide more than 7 (-/+ 3.7) volts swing to a load.


 

 The Portaphile 627 uses a voltage booster to get over 18Vs to the opamps, 3 x OPA627s (L, R, & G) plus two BUF634s per channel (for a total of 6) to provide enough current for current hungry headphones.


----------



## StanD

pappucho said:


> The Portaphile 627 uses a voltage booster to get over 18Vs to the opamps, 3 x OPA627s (L, R, & G) plus two BUF634s per channel (for a total of 6) to provide enough current for current hungry headphones.


 
 18V isn't all that much since opamps usually can't hit the rails, +/- 15V would be nicer. Since the ground channel has to supply current for left and right it carries double the load.......OK, I just checked the spec sheet for the BUF634 and it's 250mA, since it has a common ground channel they are basically splitting the two BUF634's 500ma total in half which is just 250 mA per channel, sounds like a shortcut to me. That may be enough for an HE-500 but not for an HE-6. I noticed that the product page gives no specs, that always makes me feel suspicious.
 Edit: And for a portable, the 4 hour battery life isn't anything to write home about.
 Edit 2: Just to clarify, the common ground channel means that its current is split between the demands of both left and right channels.


----------



## Sorensiim

stand said:


> Not happening. Not everything one reads is true. Forgive my humor but I'd sooner see a Volkswagen Beetle pulling a Saturn V rocket booster to the launch pad.


 
 The HE-6 can be driven to deafening levels straight from the DX100. Trust me, I've tried. Have you heard the HE-6 driven by the Portaphile?


----------



## Sorensiim

audiofreakie said:


> Dilemma between Theorem or M8. I used sensitive iem and orthos.




Sensitive IEMS? That kinda rules out the M8.


----------



## AmberOzL

sorensiim said:


> Sensitive IEMS? That kinda rules out the M8.


 

 Theorem is the worst dac/amp for the sensitive iems, it hisses like mad. A bit tad lower than Alo hiss machine RXMKIII. Hifi M8, up to some level, still okay. People use it with ciems too, almost none of them reported hiss.
  
 Also Centrance can mod the Hifi M8, with "iem mod", it basically reduces the gain a bit, therefore removes the hiss. Most people don't even need it apparently, at least that's what I read in the thread.
  
 Theorem is another story. No one denies that it hisses like a b***h with sensitive iems. Unless you get something like SE5way, SM64, Ety ER4 stay away from Theorem.


----------



## headwhacker

amberozl said:


> Theorem is the worst dac/amp for the sensitive iems, it hisses like mad. A bit tad lower than Alo hiss machine RXMKIII. Hifi M8, up to some level, still okay. People use it with ciems too, almost none of them reported hiss.
> 
> Also Centrance can mod the Hifi M8, with "iem mod", it basically reduces the gain a bit, therefore removes the hiss. Most people don't even need it apparently, at least that's what I read in the thread.
> 
> Theorem is another story. No one denies that it hisses like a b***h with sensitive iems. Unless you get something like SE5way, SM64, Ety ER4 stay away from Theorem.


 
  
 I have the M8 and I don't hear a hiss at low gain with JH16 unless you crank the volume all the way up which is pointless. You won't be able to do that because it will be very loud when music is playing. At 12 to 3 o'clock position I certainly don't hear any hiss.


----------



## AmberOzL

headwhacker said:


> I have the M8 and I don't hear a hiss at low gain with JH16 unless you crank the volume all the way up which is pointless. You won't be able to do that because it will be very loud when music is playing. At 12 to 3 o'clock position I certainly don't hear any hiss.


 

 Yup, so M8 is way to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is a great all rounder, too bad Mr Goodman doesn't make one with coax input option, I am not gonna buy it. I will go for Chord Hugo but it will take time because of my wallet.


----------



## StanD

sorensiim said:


> The HE-6 can be driven to deafening levels straight from the DX100. Trust me, I've tried. Have you heard the HE-6 driven by the Portaphile?


 
Haven't heard the Portaphile, but I have heard the HE-6 and I doubt that deafening levels can be achieved with this amp. Perhaps your ears are more sensitive than mine. I'll bet that at full power the batteries will go kaput very quickly. Sharing one channel for a virtual ground is IMO a serious flaw. It will lead to clipping and increased distortion on certain volume peaks/transients when under more difficult driving conditions.
My Asgard 2 can drive my HE-500's to 1 Watt which requires almost 6.2 Amps which is far more than the 250 mA that the Portaphile can truly deliver (due to the common ground channel). The HE-6 will require 7 Amps at 1 Watt. Supplying 250 mA can be loud with the Portaphile/HE-6's but with no headroom so I would expect distortion when listening loud, especially TIM and grungy bass on peaks.
 Bad calculations. Redux, looks like 250 mA at 50 Ohms cranks out 3.125 W which isn't so shabby, however, HE-6 pundits claim that it needs an amp that can kick out much more. Should be good for an HE-500. I hope those chips have some sort of heatsink attached.


----------



## Pappucho

stand said:


> Haven't heard the Portaphile, but I have heard the HE-6 and I doubt that deafening levels can be achieved with this amp. Perhaps your ears are more sensitive than mine. I'll bet that at full power the batteries will go kaput very quickly. Sharing one channel for a virtual ground is IMO a serious flaw. It will lead to clipping and increased distortion on certain volume peaks/transients when under more difficult driving conditions.
> My Asgard 2 can drive my HE-500's to 1 Watt which requires almost 6.2 Amps which is far more than the 250 mA that the Portaphile can truly deliver (due to the common ground channel). The HE-6 will require 7 Amps at 1 Watt. Supplying 250 mA can be loud with the Portaphile/HE-6's but with no headroom so I would expect distortion when listening loud, especially TIM and grungy bass on peaks.


 

 How did you get 6.2 amps?  Watts = I^2 x R, so 1 watt = (.162)^2 x 38 ohms (HE-500 resistance).  So,wouldn't that that be 162ma's and not 6.2 amps?  It would be 6.2Vs though, maybe that's what you meant?


----------



## highfell

DX50 with the PB2. Better colour coordination than with the silver Leckerton , which hadn't bugged me before, but might now.......

Swapped the AD 797s in. Very clear sound and great highs. I am really enjoying the different sound signature to the warmer 627s. At this stage, I don't know that either one is better - just nicely different. 

I also decided to try out the old Firmware 1.22. It is also a very pleasing combination.

I tend to only play full albums so scanning isn't an issue for me, as I can play directly from the directory structure of the filesystem.


----------



## StanD

pappucho said:


> How did you get 6.2 amps?  Watts = I^2 x R, so 1 watt = (.162)^2 x 38 ohms (HE-500 resistance).  So,wouldn't that that be 162ma's and not 6.2 amps?  It would be 6.2Vs though, maybe that's what you meant?


 
 Oops, my bad, I pressed the wrong button on my programmable calculator. As you say, the one for voltage. Thanks for the catch. I have to revisit my babbling.


----------



## Pappucho

stand said:


> Oops, my bad, I pressed the wrong button on my programmable calculator. As you say, the one for voltage. Thanks for the catch. I have to revisit my babbling.


 
  
 No problem, I think another thing we need to consider is the output voltage of the line out of what you will be using.  The DX50's line out for example is rated at 1.5v's.  An amplifier with a gain of 7 will output a maximum of 10.5Vs (7 x 1.5vs) when using the DX50 line out.  This means that across a 50ohm load (HE-6) you need 210mAs (10.5V/50ohms) and across a 38ohm load (HE-500s) you will need 276mAs (10.5V/38ohms) to get the full 10.5Vs across the load.  These values represent what you will get at the output of the amplifier when the volume knob is set at the highest setting.  NO ONE listens to their amplifier that high.  Most will keep it around the 12:00 position which is about half that voltage out (around 5-6Vs) so you will need roughly half that current.
  
 The ideal amplifier should have enough voltage swing at the desired gain and enough current to adequately drive headphones from a particular source.


----------



## StanD

pappucho said:


> No problem, I think another thing we need to consider is the output voltage of the line out of what you will be using.  The DX50's line out for example is rated at 1.5v's.  An amplifier with a gain of 7 will output a maximum of 10.5Vs (7 x 1.5vs) when using the DX50 line out.  This means that across a 50ohm load (HE-6) you need 210mAs (10.5V/50ohms) and across a 38ohm load (HE-500s) you will need 276mAs (10.5V/38ohms) to get the full 10.5Vs across the load.  These values represent what you will get at the output of the amplifier when the volume knob is set at the highest setting.  NO ONE listens to their amplifier that high.  Most will keep it around the 12:00 position which is about half that voltage out (around 5-6Vs) so you will need roughly half that current.
> 
> The ideal amplifier should have enough voltage swing at the desired gain and enough current to adequately drive headphones from a particular source.


 
 Volume pots have a log taper, so 12 O'clock is not going to give you half the voltage. We don't perceive loudness nor pitch linearly.
 Since amplifiers amplify voltage and must be able to supply enough current under load to achieve this, let's consider headphone sensitivity specs at 1V rather than 1mW.
 HE-6:     96.5  dB/1V
 HE-500: 103.2 dB/1V
  
 What's dicey is how much headroom to allow for. 
  
 Let's say you listen at 95 dB as a baseline, which is probably loud to many:
 HE-6:    0.841 V or 16,83 mA or 14.16 mW
 HE-500: 0.398 V or 10.24 mA or  3.98 mW
  
 Let's say you'd like the peaks to reach 120 dB, the threshold of pain:
 HE-6:   14.96 V or 299.25 mA or 4.48 W
 HE-500: 6.92 V or 182.06  mA or 1.26 W
  
 Just to show how we work in a logarithmic fashion, at 115 dB:
 HE-6:     8.41 V or 168.28 mA or 1.416 W
 HE-500:  3.89 V or 102.38 mA or 0.398 W
  
 So if you need to hit peaks of 120 dB then the HE-6 is a bit much for many amps. How many of us want to hit 120 dB peaks? The HE-500 fares better than much of the fanfare at HeadFi calls for.
  
 If 115 db is enough, then the HE-6 is still a challenge for many amps and the HE-500 makes the grade more often than some think. So how often do we need an exotic amp that can deliver 6W or more? Perhaps not as often as some would make us believe.
  
 Special thanks to Rob Robinette for his Excel spreadsheet, a nice time saver.


----------



## Sorensiim

pappucho said:


> The ideal amplifier should have enough voltage swing at the desired gain and enough current to adequately drive headphones from a particular source.


 
 Enter the PB2 with its 32V voltage swing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  
 Can't wait to try the HE-500 on this badboy...


----------



## Sorensiim

In case you were wondering, the finicky Heir Tzar 350 sounds decidedly delicious out of the PB2! Still on low gain, I have the volume control at just under 50% and everything is squeaky clean - assuming your source material is of proper quality.


----------



## StanD

sorensiim said:


> In case you were wondering, the finicky Heir Tzar 350 sounds decidedly delicious out of the PB2! Still on low gain, I have the volume control at just under 50% and everything is squeaky clean - assuming your source material is of proper quality.


 
 You getting two more for your kids?


----------



## highfell

highfell said:


> I also decided to try out the old Firmware 1.22. It is also a very pleasing combination..




LOL 

Only had 24 hours to listen to this until FW 1.28 came out. 

Loving the latest FW. The psychedelic guitar work on the genesis archive set 1967-75 sounds fantastic - great 3D soundstage.


----------



## Dopaminer

Finally got the PB2 - much smaller than I imagined, considerably smaller/lighter than my Continental...  Also sounds better than I hoped, with my DX50 / SE846 rig.  Basically end-game.  I really feel it : endgamegoodenoughbetterthananyotherdamnedthing.  

 Until DX90, I guess.  
  
 Here is the HeadphoneLounge balanced cable I had made : my OCD/color-fetish inspired cable, made real by Ted, slightly against his will I believe but a typically fantastic job nonetheless.


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> Finally got the PB2 - much smaller than I imagined, considerably smaller/lighter than my Continental...  Also sounds better than I hoped, with my DX50 / SE846 rig.  Basically end-game.  *I really feel it : endgamegoodenoughbetterthananyotherdamnedthing.
> 
> Until DX90, I guess.  *
> 
> Here is the HeadphoneLounge balanced cable I had made : my OCD/color-fetish inspired cable, made real by Ted, slightly against his will I believe but a typically fantastic job nonetheless.


 
 I know exactly how you feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Cables are looking great, how flexible are they?


----------



## wizard327

dopaminer said:


> Finally got the PB2 - much smaller than I imagined, considerably smaller/lighter than my Continental...  Also sounds better than I hoped, with my DX50 / SE846 rig.  Basically end-game.  I really feel it : endgamegoodenoughbetterthananyotherdamnedthing.
> 
> 
> Until DX90, I guess.
> ...




Welcome to the PB2/DX50 balanced club


----------



## Dopaminer

sorensiim said:


> I know exactly how you feel
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 They`re awesome.  I wound them around a wine bottle for these pics, which I guess makes them look stiff.  The adaptor has the woven conductors and is really flexi, but the main cables are super pliable as well.  
  
 Actually the only thing I am missing now is one of your super-short 3.5-3.5 interconnects . . .


----------



## Sorensiim

dopaminer said:


> They`re awesome.  I wound them around a wine bottle for these pics, which I guess makes them look stiff.  The adaptor has the woven conductors and is really flexi, but the main cables are super pliable as well.
> 
> Actually the only thing I am missing now is one of your super-short 3.5-3.5 interconnects . . .


 
 I posted a mini-tutorial on how to build those tiny ICs, I'm pretty sure whoever made you those cables should be able to build one of those as well


----------



## bmichels

the next CAVALLI  Portable AMP may be someting really worth to consider...when (if ?) it reaches the market.


----------



## AmberOzL

bmichels said:


> the next CALALLI  Portable AMP may be someting really worth to consider...when (if ?) it reaches the market.


 
 Calalli you say? Must be a new brand in the town.
  
 Btw, I think that will be dac/amp, not just amp.


----------



## subver

Phew, so I read through the thread.. I'm still trying to find an IC to get.. I'm gonna be using the FiiO x5 and E12, using Beyerdynamic DT770's at 250ohm.. very tempted to make my own, but I've never really soldered anything before. I do love to make things, so I may go out and get a soldering kit. I don't have the money for these awesome setups like a lot of you guys have yet! One day... one day. I'm moving up from an iPod, though, so I'm pretty excited about this setup!
  
 In the meantime, though - what would you guys recommend for an IC with x5+E12 without breaking the bank?


----------



## headwhacker

subver said:


> Phew, so I read through the thread.. I'm still trying to find an IC to get.. I'm gonna be using the FiiO x5 and E12, using Beyerdynamic DT770's at 250ohm.. very tempted to make my own, but I've never really soldered anything before. I do love to make things, so I may go out and get a soldering kit. I don't have the money for these awesome setups like a lot of you guys have yet! One day... one day. I'm moving up from an iPod, though, so I'm pretty excited about this setup!
> 
> In the meantime, though - what would you guys recommend for an IC with x5+E12 without breaking the bank?




Get some Neutrik plugs like this
http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/35-mm-right-angle-stereo-plug/

Then a soldering kit and, a 22 or 24 gauge copper wire, heat shrink wrap and a torch. 

Be adventurous and you can make an IC exactly as you want it. If you want to be fancy you can get some tube/sleeve to wrap around your wire.


----------



## AmberOzL

subver said:


> Phew, so I read through the thread.. I'm still trying to find an IC to get.. I'm gonna be using the FiiO x5 and E12, using Beyerdynamic DT770's at 250ohm.. very tempted to make my own, but I've never really soldered anything before. I do love to make things, so I may go out and get a soldering kit. I don't have the money for these awesome setups like a lot of you guys have yet! One day... one day. I'm moving up from an iPod, though, so I'm pretty excited about this setup!
> 
> In the meantime, though - what would you guys recommend for an IC with x5+E12 without breaking the bank?


 

 FiiO is releasing a bundle kit for X5 and E12, I would say check that out, it might be what you are looking for.


----------



## subver

edit: woops double post


----------



## subver

amberozl said:


> FiiO is releasing a bundle kit for X5 and E12, I would say check that out, it might be what you are looking for.


 
  
 Yup def want to get that - I thought it was just a bundle kit to literally bundle the x5 and E12 together, like this:





 Does it come with a better IC cable than what comes with FiiO amps?
  


headwhacker said:


> Get some Neutrik plugs like this
> http://www.neutrik.com/en/audio/plugs-and-jacks/35-mm-right-angle-stereo-plug/
> 
> Then a soldering kit and, a 22 or 24 gauge copper wire, heat shrink wrap and a torch.
> ...


 
  
 Awesome - thanks! Seems easy enough. What about wire, though - I thought there was more to it than just using regular copper? If I were to try and find really good wire, what should I look for? I've heard some mention using both copper and silver, silver plated copper, etc etc... not to mention wire layouts, braiding or flat, etc..
  
 I am definitely interested in buying one, though.. or at least comparing some prices. Would love to make/buy one the shortest possible for x5+e12 (although I may have to wait and see how they fit and how far apart they are)...probably wouldn't need more than an inch of wire at least.


----------



## AmberOzL

subver said:


> Yup def want to get that - I thought it was just a bundle kit to literally bundle the x5 and E12 together, like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I think James posted a photo of the production unit, if my memory doesn't fail me, it is supposed to be silver IC and very good build quality though no right angled jacks. You can find more info in X5 thread or just send a PM to James, as soon as he sees he can help you, he has been very helpful with my questions before.


----------



## subver

amberozl said:


> I think James posted a photo of the production unit, if my memory doesn't fail me, it is supposed to be silver IC and very good build quality though no right angled jacks. You can find more info in X5 thread or just send a PM to James, as soon as he sees he can help you, he has been very helpful with my questions before.


 
 Ah, awesome! That is great news then. Then I will probably just end up building my own, and using those in the meantime.
  
 I am pretty sure the bundle kit comes out after the x5 is released, though, which I'm kind of bummed about - I wish I could preorder both of them!
  
 Thanks for the info


----------



## headwhacker

subver said:


> Awesome - thanks! Seems easy enough. What about wire, though - I thought there was more to it than just using regular copper? If I were to try and find really good wire, what should I look for? I've heard some mention using both copper and silver, silver plated copper, etc etc... not to mention wire layouts, braiding or flat, etc..
> 
> I am definitely interested in buying one, though.. or at least comparing some prices. Would love to make/buy one the shortest possible for x5+e12 (although I may have to wait and see how they fit and how far apart they are)...probably wouldn't need more than an inch of wire at least.


 
  
 Start with the regular Oxygen Free Copper wire (OFC). Which I think is cheap these days. You can practice then once you get the hang of it you can try silver wires. Or silver plated copper.
  
 If you hear any difference then let us know. To be honest If you make a decent connector, there is no difference at all ( at least not perceptible to most people) regardless of which kind of wire you use. Other factors like solder joints, bad insulation cause more sonic difference than the actual wire used making the IC.


----------



## subver

headwhacker said:


> Start with the regular Oxygen Free Copper wire (OFC). Which I think is cheap these days. You can practice then once you get the hang of it you can try silver wires. Or silver plated copper.
> 
> If you hear any difference then let us know. To be honest If you make a decent connector, there is no difference at all ( at least not perceptible to most people) regardless of which kind of wire you use. Other factors like solder joints, bad insulation cause more sonic difference than the actual wire used making the IC.


 
 Oh perfect! This is exactly what I needed to hear - thank you!
 Time to get a soldering kit!


----------



## MattAnthony1990

sorensiim said:


> I'm in the process of selling my DX100 and now I'm looking for the best possible portable amp to match my DX50. Now, before you all start screaming "You need the [insert favorite amp here], it's so awesome!", there are some points to consider. Boring, I know, but it will make this thread a lot more meaningful. Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> For use mainly with (C)IEMs. Apart from a wireless gaming headset, my 4 sets of serious headphones are iems. Two universals, two custom. This means that there should be a variable gain setting, because...
> ...


 
 CypherLabs Duet. Prboelm solved.


----------



## headwhacker

mattanthony1990 said:


> CypherLabs Duet. Prboelm solved.



 


I think you are a little too late.


----------



## Sorensiim

headwhacker said:


> mattanthony1990 said:
> 
> 
> > CypherLabs Duet. Prboelm solved.
> ...


 
 Just a smidge, yeah... I'm more than happy with the PB2, but maybe the Duet would fit the needs of some of the other guys on this thread


----------



## AmberOzL

Duet is an iDevice amp right? So no point in this thread I guess.


----------



## Jason36

amberozl said:


> Duet is an iDevice amp right? So no point in this thread I guess.


 
 No the Duet is just a pure amp...it wont take the digital signal from an iDevice as there is no DAC. The Theorem 720 is a DAC / AMP combo that can be used with iDevices.


----------



## AmberOzL

jason36 said:


> No the Duet is just a pure amp...it wont take the digital signal from an iDevice as there is no DAC. The Theorem 720 is a DAC / AMP combo that can be used with iDevices.


 

 Oh ok mate, I guess I will have to check its specs now


----------



## MattAnthony1990

sorensiim said:


> Just a smidge, yeah... I'm more than happy with the PB2, but maybe the Duet would fit the needs of some of the other guys on this thread




The pb2 is a great choice to, I'm just partial to the Duet due to the low sound floor and the fact it stacks perfectly with the CLAS and an iPod.


----------



## MattAnthony1990

amberozl said:


> Oh ok mate, I guess I will have to check its specs now :happy_face1:




It's a great piece of hardware, my only critique is that it only uses 60-70% of the volume pot, but that's being awfully nitpicky


----------



## AmberOzL

mattanthony1990 said:


> It's a great piece of hardware, my only critique is that it only uses 60-70% of the volume pot, but that's being awfully nitpicky


 

 I was actually interested more in Theorem 720 but hiss with most ciems ruined it for me


----------



## Jason36

amberozl said:


> I was actually interested more in Theorem 720 but hiss with most ciems ruined it for me


 
 I looked at both the Theorem and The Duet and decided against both as you need a DAC with the Duet and the hiss with IEM's on the Theorem....so in the end I have ended up with a Centrance HiFi M8.


----------



## AmberOzL

jason36 said:


> I looked at both the Theorem and The Duet and decided against both as you need a DAC with the Duet and the hiss with IEM's on the Theorem....so in the end I have ended up with a Centrance HiFi M8.


 

 lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If Mr Goodman could add coax input to it, I would order without blinking my eye but he forgot M8 and promised updates. He focuses on new things now so it pushed me away from the product a bit honestly. There will be new things always so I decided to wait since I am not in hurry.


----------



## bmichels

I sold My M8.  Did not like the sound signature...at least with the TH900.


----------



## Sorensiim

mattanthony1990 said:


> The pb2 is a great choice to, I'm just partial to the Duet due to the low sound floor and the fact it stacks perfectly with the CLAS and an iPod.


 
 Whereas I am partial to the PB2 due to the low noise floor and the fact that is stacks perfectly with the DX50/DX90


----------



## howdy

Has anyone had or used the Ibasso T5?


----------



## Jason36

Having sold my DX50 a while ago.....I decided recently I missed it too much and so just picked myself another one up second hand along with on of the new 128Gb Micro SD Cards 

I want to pair this with an amp as it will be mainly used at home or at work, but I am torn between two choices and not sure which way to go. my options are:

iBasso PB2 - just not sure about the balanced connector they use..or how easy they are to get if I decide to DIY a cable.

AlgoRhythm Duet - obviously utilising the RSA/ALO balanced output may mean it would be easier to obtain second hand cables.

In either event they will be used with my AUD-8X CIEMs and Sennheiser HD600 either SE or Balanced

A lot of people here seem to have decided on the PB2....any specific reasons for this?


----------



## burdie

jason36 said:


> I want to pair this with an amp as it will be mainly used at home or at work, but I am torn between two choices and not sure which way to go. my options are:
> 
> iBasso PB2 - just not sure about the balanced connector they use..or how easy they are to get if I decide to DIY a cable.


 
 The balanced connector is easy to source, some custom cables offer it as optional connector. I bought the connector from Farnell/RS Component online and re-terminated the SE535 custom cable in about 20 minutes. Most time spent to identify the 8 core cable for L+ L- R+ R- (my second DIY of hirose connector, 1st DIY was on XLR to hirose, though 4 cores but took more time to locate the pin number and try to figure out on how to take the inner part out from the outer housing).
 However, listening at single ended already very good.


----------



## Sorensiim

jason36 said:


> iBasso PB2 - just not sure about the balanced connector they use..or how easy they are to get if I decide to DIY a cable.
> 
> A lot of people here seem to have decided on the PB2....any specific reasons for this?


 
 Get your Hirose fix straight from Ibasso: http://ibasso.com/en/products/show.asp?ID=59 $10 and there's a pinout diagram right there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 As for the popularity of the PB2 I'm guessing price and the fact that you can roll opamps and tweak the sound just the way you like it. At least those were the reasons why I bought one.


----------



## Jason36

Thanks for the comments guys.....I've actually pulled the trigger on a CypherLabs Algorhythm Duet which should hopefully arrive early next week.....just in time for a 4 day trip I have planned


----------



## AmberOzL

jason36 said:


> Thanks for the comments guys.....I've actually pulled the trigger on a CypherLabs Algorhythm Duet which should hopefully arrive early next week.....just in time for a 4 day trip I have planned


 

 I have also big hopes for Duet honestly, maybe later on when I save a bit more, I might try it. Congrats on your purchase btw


----------



## Marleybob217

Sorensiim,
  
 Since buying the DX90, are you still looking for the perfect amp?
  
 I find that the DX90 really does it all.
  
 What a game changer.


----------



## Sorensiim

marleybob217 said:


> Sorensiim,
> 
> Since buying the DX90, are you still looking for the perfect amp?
> 
> ...


 
 With the DX90 there is absolutely no "need" for an amp. But I must say I do like the flavour that the PB2 brings to the party. I only use my rig at my desk, so the extra bulk is not an issue for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 Did you try the "Sneaky Russian" firmware for the DX90? Damn thing just got even better!


----------



## Marleybob217

sorensiim said:


> With the DX90 there is absolutely no "need" for an amp. But I must say I do like the flavour that the PB2 brings to the party. I only use my rig at my desk, so the extra bulk is not an issue for me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Cool, I quite enjoy the DX90. The only 'problem' I have with it, is that the rubber cover makes it really hard to pull out the player from my pocket :/
  
 I didn't try the "sneaky russian" (that sounds really, really wrong btw XD), where did you find it? 
 I'd love to give it a go!


----------



## geagle

marleybob217 said:


> Cool, I quite enjoy the DX90. The only 'problem' I have with it, is that the rubber cover makes it really hard to pull out the player from my pocket :/
> 
> I didn't try the "sneaky russian" (that sounds really, really wrong btw XD), where did you find it?
> I'd love to give it a go!


 
 Should be this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 post #7354


----------



## Marleybob217

geagle said:


> Should be this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 Thanks! This is awesome!


----------



## Marleybob217

This "sneaky russian" firmware mod sounds awesome. Ofcourse I can't do a quick A-B test but but it certainly seems as if soundstage got a tad bigger, and the seperation seems quite flawless too. Might all be due to the placebo effect, but I don't care :[


----------



## Paul Graham

This looks more like a PB2 appreciation thread lol 
I totally can see and hear why! 

I bought mine just over a year ago along with the DB2 and had Frank from Toxic Cables
Make me some balanced cables, I won a comp to name his latest cable, and was the first owner of a batch of White Widow interconnects and HD25 cable ( all balanced ) 

For now my rig is slightly different in that my source is IPC/CLAS to DB2/PB2 then onto Amperiors. ( I still have the HD25's but I prefer the Amperiors balanced ) 

However a DX50 ( no DX90 due to budget constraints. ) is in the pipeline along with a balanced Senn-Grado.  


Anyway consider me subbed! 

Ps, I totally agree with you on the balanced topic. Best way to go although single ended she's still a damn fine amp!
And I also find it very good with an RB'd 5.5G although that's only half balanced lol.

Forgot to add I also have a pair of IE8's balanced for the PB2. It's a rather uncommon pairing/recable but Oh My does it work well! The IE8's are a great little pair of iems but balanced from the PB2 just bumps them into another league altogether.


----------



## BucketInABucket

Spoiler: Porn






paul graham said:


> This looks more like a PB2 appreciation thread lol
> I totally can see and hear why!
> 
> I bought mine just over a year ago along with the DB2 and had Frank from Toxic Cables
> ...


 
  


 Tbh the main improvement between the DX50 and 90 is the amp section so you're not missing too much by getting the 50


----------



## Sorensiim

bucketinabucket said:


> Spoiler: Porn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I'd say the DAC section is a pretty solid upgrade as well, but if he's using a DB2 then that point is a bit moot


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> I'd say the DAC section is a pretty solid upgrade as well, but if he's using a DB2 then that point is a bit moot


 
 Maybe that's just me not liking the sabre sound but I didn't find it to be a significant upgrade tbh


----------



## Sorensiim

bucketinabucket said:


> Maybe that's just me not liking the sabre sound but I didn't find it to be a significant upgrade tbh


 
 And THAT, ladies and gentlemen is why A) you should _always _read more than one review of any given gadget and B) Rising competition and thereby choice in the head-fi market is a good thing.


----------



## BucketInABucket

sorensiim said:


> And THAT, ladies and gentlemen is why A) you should _always _read more than one review of any given gadget and B) Rising competition and thereby choice in the head-fi market is a good thing.


 
 I didn't even read a review, I just immediately pre-ordered and bought it because I loved the DX50 sound so much and thought the DX90 will be an upgrade. I was wrong, so now my dad's the one that's enjoying the DX90


----------



## Leo888

Hi guys, I know is pretty dated model but can anyone share their experience with regards to the RSA P51 Mustang if you have owned or tried it. Thanks in advance guys and hope to get some advice here.


----------



## BadBoySimran

leo888 said:


> Hi guys, I know is pretty dated model but can anyone share their experience with regards to the RSA P51 Mustang if you have owned or tried it. Thanks in advance guys and hope to get some advice here.


 
 I don't think you need to think twice before buying the RSA P51 Mustang. 
 Please refer the link below:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/t/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-final-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/2100#post_4975021
  
 If you aren't aware...Skylab is one of the most respected reviewers here. It's a shame, he stopped reviewing portables quite some time ago.


----------



## Leo888

badboysimran said:


> I don't think you need to think twice before buying the RSA P51 Mustang.
> Please refer the link below:
> 
> http://www.head-fi.org/t/214588/review-portable-amp-roundup-56-portable-amps-reviewed-and-compared-final-update-12-20-10-added-rsa-sr-71b/2100#post_4975021
> ...




Thanks for the link @BadBoySimran, appreciate it. Going over to the thread now. 

Read the review but thread is locked so I really hope for some opinions here. How does the Mustang stack up to the current crops of recommended amps here. Due to limited fund, I'll be trying my luck to pick up a used unit so I hope fellow headfier could chip in with more thoughts. Thanks again in advance.


----------



## kamoteFX

sorensiim said:


> I gave up my hunt for the perfect tiny IC and decided to make one myself. Two angled Neutrik 3.5mm plugs sans barrel, Mogami 2893 wires. Finally something compact enough for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 thats compact and neat man!


----------

